# 300 Saal Guru De Naal



## Astroboy (Oct 1, 2008)

October 2008 will mark 300 years since our tenth Guru, Sri Gobind Singh Ji bestowed the Guruship to our Eternal Living Guru, Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

On the 4th of October the Sadh Sangat of *Gurdwara Sahib Seremban*, Malaysia will be holding Nagar Kirtan starting at 7pm from the Gurdwara Sahib. 

'_Nagar Kirtan_ is a Punjabi terms which literally means "Neighbourhood Kirtan". The word "Nagar" means "town or neighbourhood," and "Kirtan" is a term describing the singing of Shabads (divine hymns). The term refers to the possession of Sikh Sangat (Congregation) through the town singing holy hymns. The concept of a Nagar Kirtan is to bring the message of God to the doorstep of the community. It is very common for Nagar Kirtans to take place wherever Sikhs live. The Panj Piare (five beloved of the Guru) normally lead the procession of the Nagar Kirtan. This is normally followed by at lease one main float, which carries the Sri Guru Granth Sahib. In the float you have several Sewadars performing Kirtan and attending to the Guru. The Sangat walked behind Guru Ji and the Panj Piaare singing shabads and enjoying the glorious day. Food and drinks are sometimes served from stationary points or from other subsequent floats.

When participating in the Nagar Kirtan, one can find solace and peace even when thousands are walking with you. One can reach a state of Nirvana when indulging in the singing of Kirtan while following the Guru Granth Sahib. This is what the Nagar Kirtan is all about. There are young and old, Sikh, non-Sikh that follow the Nagar Kirtan route, stand on the sides and freely distribute refreshments to all alike. The Nagar Kirtan is concluded as the sacred Guru Granth Sahib re-enters the Gurdwara and the whole Sadh Sangat stands still for the Ardas (concluding Prayer). You may notice that many members of the Sadh Sangat take their shoes off on the streets while the Ardas is being read on the loud speaker – again this is purely a sign of respect of the holy Bani. It is also noticeable that the majority of the Sadh Sangat have covered their heads, this is a significant sign of respect to the presence of our sacred Guru Granth Sahib Ji. The colour Orange is in honour of the Khalsa Panth, as the Panj Pyaras are robed in Orange.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

Be joyful!

YouTube - Nagar Kirtan Yuba City ( SUKH BAJWA)


----------



## dalbirk (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

It will be all more wonderful if the Gurudwara authorities could distribute small tracts in English & Spanish explaining the extract of the teachings of Guru Granth Sahib Ji & explaining why Guru Granth Sahib Ji is the living Guru Of Sikhs .


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*



dalbirk said:


> It will be all more wonderful if the Gurudwara authorities could distribute small tracts in English & Spanish explaining the extract of the teachings of Guru Granth Sahib Ji & explaining why Guru Granth Sahib Ji is the living Guru Of Sikhs .


 
YES JIo..... we Sikhs have grossly misunderstood the word "DARSHAN" as physical sight...seeing with the eyes..taking a look..peeking...

DARSHAN of the GURU..is to READ GURBANI.....UNDERSTAND GURBANI's MESSAGE/TEACHINGS....and subsequently FOLLOW GURBANI and adapt our daily lives as per GURBANI. This is the REAL "DARSHAN" of the GURU...

Sadly the First type of darshan is all we do....and Nagar Kirtans/processions following behind the Palki of SGGS...etc etc are all this type of  SUPERFICIAL "darshan" ONLY...the Recently concluded 300th yatra throughout INDIA was just this type of "darshan".....in places the "Physical darshan" of the IMPORTED SGGS BIR  ( Covered) even took PRECEDENCE over the Local PARKASH BIR of SGGS at Gurdwaras where the Yatra visited.... IMHO ( with no disrespect intended to any) such a Yatra/nagar Kirtan  of SGGS in Plaki on a TRUCK procession is just the same as the GANESH Yatra/ etc whereby the Hindus carry a huge statue of Sri GANESH JI.....as they proceed towards the sea....or the Malaysian BATU CAVES Subramaniam Diety Rath Ytra where the Diety statue is carried in a  Silver Chariot through the streets....We FAIL to notice that the SGGS is NOT A STATUE..BUT a LIGHT...GYAAN...KNOWLEDGE... !!!! which Must be EXPOSED for the LIGHT to shine outwards on to Humanity...

My Congrats to all Sikhs and Guru nanak Naam Levas..and all my brothers and sisters..on 300 Saal Guru de Naal...lets RESOLVE that from henceforth we will try to GET TO KNOW the GURU...not just "walk" behind his Plaki...

Gyani JS


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

Gyani Ji,

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa,
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh.

Bhai Sahib Ji, there is a paradox about Darshan. It took me some time to unlearn alot of things regarding devotion. In this unlearning process, alot of mental clutter has been shed off especially that of judging others. Just like I judged many forum members from my limited point of view. Those who felt offended by my unholy presence are Ambar Dhara, Kelly, Kaur-1, Balbir Singh and a dozen others. 

On this 300th Anniversary celebrations, I ask for forgiveness from Guru Ji for misdirecting many souls off track and may Guru Ji meter out the necessary punishment for me so that I can emerge to become a Gurmukh during this lifetime.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

NamJap ji

With all respect for you -- I do not think Satguruji has any punishment in store for you. Even if you beg for it. That is not His _modus operandi._ You are and always have been a soul who has a genuine love for the Satguru. None of us can ask for more than to be present in the way that we can. Only you know what is deep inside of you.

P/S I understand what Gyani ji is saying and respect him for his views. Some are following the Guru in a procession as much as they would Ganesha. But it is possible to have true devotion and to walk joyously in a procession at the same time. I do not think Gyani was directing his comments to you but was making a general observation. It is true that some mistake the procession for dhyanna. 

Just my humble take on the conversation.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

*Raag Jaijaivanti*

Shabad No.1 : Ram bhaj ram bhaj (Guldasta)
Source:: Sikh Philosophy Network http://www.sikhism.us/showthread.php?t=16516

English Translation : raam bhaj raam bhaj janam siraat hai

Shabad No. 2 : ram simar ram simar

English Translation : raam simar raam simar ihai tayrai kaaj hai


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

I love the line -- The Guru's Lotus feet bring peace and shelter. And was reading just before seeing the video 

At this link: THE GURU: CHARAN KAMAL

A coincidence?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

Mere guru Piayare veer NaamJap jio, 
waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

My comments as always are "general" and never directed at any individual.
AAd002 Ji has rightly "read" my line of thought and direction.
I am no "super"..just a Gursikh also learning..unlearning..RELEARNING...many times over - many times from the respected Forum Members as well....thats why I visit the Forum at least once a day (Maryada/Nitnem of sorts..he he he ).
The Guru forgives..the Sangat also forgives....all we can ask is to be forgiven..and it will be done. I am in the same boat as everyone else....
Warm Regards and Best wishes for the Gurpurab..to ALL
Gyani JS


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

ਪਉੜੀ  ॥ 
पउड़ी ॥ 
Pa▫oṛī. 
Pauree: 

ਜੀਅ  ਕੀ  ਬਿਰਥਾ  ਹੋਇ  ਸੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਪਹਿ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ਕਰਿ  ॥ 
जीअ की बिरथा होइ सु गुर पहि अरदासि करि ॥ 
Jī▫a kī birthā ho▫e so gur pėh arḏās kar. 
When your soul is feeling sad, offer your prayers to the Guru. 

ਛੋਡਿ  ਸਿਆਣਪ  ਸਗਲ  ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਅਰਪਿ  ਧਰਿ  ॥ 
छोडि सिआणप सगल मनु तनु अरपि धरि ॥ 
Cẖẖod si▫āṇap sagal man ṯan arap ḏẖar. 
Renounce all your cleverness, and dedicate your mind and body to Him. 

ਪੂਜਹੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਪੈਰ  ਦੁਰਮਤਿ  ਜਾਇ  ਜਰਿ  ॥ 
पूजहु गुर के पैर दुरमति जाइ जरि ॥ 
Pūjahu gur ke pair ḏurmaṯ jā▫e jar. 
Worship the Feet of the Guru, and your evil-mindedness shall be burnt away. 

ਸਾਧ  ਜਨਾ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਭਵਜਲੁ  ਬਿਖਮੁ  ਤਰਿ  ॥ 
साध जना कै संगि भवजलु बिखमु तरि ॥ 
Sāḏẖ janā kai sang bẖavjal bikẖam ṯar. 
Joining the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, you shall cross over the terrifying and difficult world-ocean. 

ਸੇਵਹੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਦੇਵ  ਅਗੈ  ਨ  ਮਰਹੁ  ਡਰਿ  ॥ 
सेवहु सतिगुर देव अगै न मरहु डरि ॥ 
Sevhu saṯgur ḏev agai na marahu dar. 
Serve the True Guru, and in the world hereafter, you shall not die of fear. 

ਖਿਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਨਿਹਾਲੁ  ਊਣੇ  ਸੁਭਰ  ਭਰਿ  ॥ 
खिन महि करे निहालु ऊणे सुभर भरि ॥ 
Kẖin mėh kare nihāl ūṇe subẖar bẖar. 
In an instant, he shall make you happy, and the empty vessel shall be filled to overflowing. 

ਮਨ  ਕਉ  ਹੋਇ  ਸੰਤੋਖੁ  ਧਿਆਈਐ  ਸਦਾ  ਹਰਿ  ॥ 
मन कउ होइ संतोखु धिआईऐ सदा हरि ॥ 
Man ka▫o ho▫e sanṯokẖ ḏẖi▫ā▫ī▫ai saḏā har. 
The mind becomes content, meditating forever on the Lord. 

ਸੋ  ਲਗਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸੇਵ  ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਕਰਮੁ  ਧੁਰਿ  ॥੬॥ 
सो लगा सतिगुर सेव जा कउ करमु धुरि ॥६॥ 
So lagā saṯgur sev jā ka▫o karam ḏẖur. ||6|| 
He alone dedicates himself to the Guru's service, unto whom the Lord has granted His Grace. ||6||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

ਸਾਰੇ ਸੁਖ ਪ੍ਰਪਤ ਹੋਣ, ਮਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ  ਹੋਣ
 (To receive every kind of happiness and heart's desires fulfillment) 
 Suggested reading of the shabad is 108 times x 40 days.
One may start at one's own pace until a limit is comfortably reached. 
For all the shabads that follow, the same suggestion of 108/40 applies. 
Those who do not agree with this system, may kindly read these
shabads with an open mind.

Thanks. 

From Santokh Singh a.k.a. ~ namjap ~

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਤੇਰੀ  ॥ 
अम्रित बाणी हरि हरि तेरी ॥ 
Amriṯ baṇī har har ṯerī. 
The Word of Your Bani, Lord, is Ambrosial Nectar. 

ਸੁਣਿ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਪਰਮ  ਗਤਿ  ਮੇਰੀ  ॥ 
सुणि सुणि होवै परम गति मेरी ॥ 
Suṇ suṇ hovai param gaṯ merī. 
Hearing it again and again, I am elevated to the supreme heights. 

ਜਲਨਿ  ਬੁਝੀ  ਸੀਤਲੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਮਨੂਆ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਪਾਏ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
जलनि बुझी सीतलु होइ मनूआ सतिगुर का दरसनु पाए जीउ ॥१॥ 
Jalan bujẖī sīṯal ho▫e manū▫ā saṯgur kā ḏarsan pā▫e jī▫o. ||1|| 
The burning within me has been extinguished, and my mind has been cooled and soothed, by the Blessed Vision of the True Guru. ||1|| 

ਸੂਖੁ  ਭਇਆ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਦੂਰਿ  ਪਰਾਨਾ  ॥ 
सूखु भइआ दुखु दूरि पराना ॥ 
Sūkẖ bẖa▫i▫ā ḏukẖ ḏūr parānā. 
Happiness is obtained, and sorrow runs far away, 

ਸੰਤ  ਰਸਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਵਖਾਨਾ  ॥ 
संत रसन हरि नामु वखाना ॥ 
Sanṯ rasan har nām vakẖānā. 
when the Saints chant the Lord's Name. 

ਜਲ  ਥਲ  ਨੀਰਿ  ਭਰੇ  ਸਰ  ਸੁਭਰ  ਬਿਰਥਾ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਜਾਏ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
जल थल नीरि भरे सर सुभर बिरथा कोइ न जाए जीउ ॥२॥ 
Jal thal nīr bẖare sar subẖar birthā ko▫e na jā▫e jī▫o. ||2|| 
The sea, the dry land, and the lakes are filled with the Water of the Lord's Name; no place is left empty. ||2|| 

ਦਇਆ  ਧਾਰੀ  ਤਿਨਿ  ਸਿਰਜਨਹਾਰੇ  ॥ 
दइआ धारी तिनि सिरजनहारे ॥ 
Ḏa▫i▫ā ḏẖārī ṯin sirjanhāre. 
The Creator has showered His Kindness; 

ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਸਗਲੇ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਰੇ  ॥ 
जीअ जंत सगले प्रतिपारे ॥ 
Jī▫a janṯ sagle parṯipāre. 
He cherishes and nurtures all beings and creatures. 

ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ਸਗਲੇ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ  ਅਘਾਏ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
मिहरवान किरपाल दइआला सगले त्रिपति अघाए जीउ ॥३॥ 
Miharvān kirpāl ḏa▫i▫ālā sagle ṯaripaṯ agẖā▫e jī▫o. ||3|| 
He is Merciful, Kind and Compassionate. All are satisfied and fulfilled through Him. ||3|| 

ਵਣੁ  ਤ੍ਰਿਣੁ  ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣੁ  ਕੀਤੋਨੁ  ਹਰਿਆ  ॥ 
वणु त्रिणु त्रिभवणु कीतोनु हरिआ ॥ 
vaṇ ṯariṇ ṯaribẖavaṇ kīṯon hari▫ā. 
The woods, the meadows and the three worlds are rendered green. 

ਕਰਣਹਾਰਿ  ਖਿਨ  ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਕਰਿਆ  ॥ 
करणहारि खिन भीतरि करिआ ॥ 
Karanhār kẖin bẖīṯar kari▫ā. 
The Doer of all did this in an instant. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਿਸੈ  ਅਰਾਧੇ  ਮਨ  ਕੀ  ਆਸ  ਪੁਜਾਏ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੨੩॥੩੦॥ 
गुरमुखि नानक तिसै अराधे मन की आस पुजाए जीउ ॥४॥२३॥३०॥ 
Gurmukẖ Nānak ṯisai arāḏẖe man kī ās pujā▫e jī▫o. ||4||23||30|| 
As Gurmukh, Nanak meditates on the One who fulfills the desires of the mind. ||4||23||30||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

ਦੁਖ ਦਲਿੱਦਰ ਦੂਰ ਹੋਣ, ਸੁਖ ਤੇ ਮਾਣ ਧਨ ਮਿਲੇ 
(To eradicate suffering, pain and bring happiness, fame and wealth). 108/40

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਮਾਂਝ  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ मांझ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5 māŉjẖ. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl, Maajh: 

ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜੀ  ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥ 
दुख भंजनु तेरा नामु जी दुख भंजनु तेरा नामु ॥ 
Ḏukẖ bẖanjan ṯerā nām jī ḏukẖ bẖanjan ṯerā nām. 
The Destroyer of sorrow is Your Name, Lord; the Destroyer of sorrow is Your Name. 

ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਆਰਾਧੀਐ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਗਿਆਨੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
आठ पहर आराधीऐ पूरन सतिगुर गिआनु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Āṯẖ pahar ārāḏẖī▫ai pūran saṯgur gi▫ān. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Twenty-four hours a day, dwell upon the wisdom of the Perfect True Guru. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਘਟਿ  ਵਸੈ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਸੋਈ  ਸੁਹਾਵਾ  ਥਾਉ  ॥ 
जितु घटि वसै पारब्रहमु सोई सुहावा थाउ ॥ 
Jiṯ gẖat vasai pārbarahm so▫ī suhāvā thā▫o. 
That heart, in which the Supreme Lord God abides, is the most beautiful place. 

ਜਮ  ਕੰਕਰੁ  ਨੇੜਿ  ਨ  ਆਵਈ  ਰਸਨਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਉ  ॥੧॥ 
जम कंकरु नेड़ि न आवई रसना हरि गुण गाउ ॥१॥ 
Jam kankar neṛ na āvī rasnā har guṇ gā▫o. ||1|| 
The Messenger of Death does not even approach those who chant the Glorious Praises of the Lord with the tongue. ||1|| 

ਸੇਵਾ  ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਣੀਆ  ਨਾ  ਜਾਪੈ  ਆਰਾਧਿ  ॥ 
सेवा सुरति न जाणीआ ना जापै आराधि ॥ 
Sevā suraṯ na jāṇī▫ā nā jāpai ārāḏẖ. 
I have not understood the wisdom of serving Him, nor have I worshipped Him in meditation. 

ਓਟ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਜਗਜੀਵਨਾ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਗਾਧਿ  ॥੨॥ 
ओट तेरी जगजीवना मेरे ठाकुर अगम अगाधि ॥२॥ 
Ot ṯerī jagjīvanā mere ṯẖākur agam agāḏẖ. ||2|| 
You are my Support, O Life of the World; O my Lord and Master, Inaccessible and Incomprehensible. ||2|| 

ਭਏ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲ  ਗੁਸਾਈਆ  ਨਠੇ  ਸੋਗ  ਸੰਤਾਪ  ॥ 
भए क्रिपाल गुसाईआ नठे सोग संताप ॥ 
Bẖa▫e kirpāl gusā▫ī▫ā naṯẖe sog sanṯāp. 
When the Lord of the Universe became merciful, sorrow and suffering departed. 

ਤਤੀ  ਵਾਉ  ਨ  ਲਗਈ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਰਖੇ  ਆਪਿ  ॥੩॥ 
तती वाउ न लगई सतिगुरि रखे आपि ॥३॥ 
Ŧaṯī vā▫o na lag▫ī saṯgur rakẖe āp. ||3|| 
The hot winds do not even touch those who are protected by the True Guru. ||3|| 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਨਾਰਾਇਣੁ  ਦਯੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸਚਾ  ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ  ॥ 
गुरु नाराइणु दयु गुरु गुरु सचा सिरजणहारु ॥ 
Gur nārā▫iṇ ḏa▫yu gur gur sacẖā sirjaṇhār. 
The Guru is the All-pervading Lord, the Guru is the Merciful Master; the Guru is the True Creator Lord. 

ਗੁਰਿ  ਤੁਠੈ  ਸਭ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰ  ॥੪॥੨॥੧੭੦॥ 
गुरि तुठै सभ किछु पाइआ जन नानक सद बलिहार ॥४॥२॥१७०॥ 
Gur ṯuṯẖai sabẖ kicẖẖ pā▫i▫ā jan Nānak saḏ balihār. ||4||2||170|| 
When the Guru was totally satisfied, I obtained everything. Servant Nanak is forever a sacrifice to Him. ||4||2||170||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 300th year anniversary of Guru Manyo Granth Sahib Ji*

ਨੌ ਨਿਧੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਸੁਖ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਹੋਵੇ, ਕਾਰੋਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਧਾਰ 
(For obtaining 9 different benefits and happiness, and business success.)

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
सिमरत नामु रिदै सुखु पाइआ ॥ 
Simraṯ nām riḏai sukẖ pā▫i▫ā. 
Meditating on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, my heart is filled with peace. 

ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਭਗਤੀ  ਪ੍ਰਗਟਾਇਆ  ॥ 
करि किरपा भगतीं प्रगटाइआ ॥ 
Kar kirpā bẖagṯīŉ paragtā▫i▫ā. 
By His Grace, His devotees become famous and acclaimed. 

ਸੰਤਸੰਗਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਪਿਆ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਆਲਸ  ਰੋਗਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
संतसंगि मिलि हरि हरि जपिआ बिनसे आलस रोगा जीउ ॥१॥ 
Saṯsang mil har har japi▫ā binse ālas rogā jī▫o. ||1|| 
Joining the Society of the Saints, I chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har; the disease of laziness has disappeared. ||1|| 

ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਗ੍ਰਿਹਿ  ਨਵ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਭਾਈ  ॥ 
जा कै ग्रिहि नव निधि हरि भाई ॥ 
Jā kai garihi nav niḏẖ har bẖā▫ī. 
O Siblings of Destiny, the nine treasures are found in the Home of the Lord; 

ਤਿਸੁ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਪੁਰਬ  ਕਮਾਈ  ॥ 
तिसु मिलिआ जिसु पुरब कमाई ॥ 
Ŧis mili▫ā jis purab kamā▫ī. 
He comes to meet those who deserve it by their past actions. 

ਗਿਆਨ  ਧਿਆਨ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਸਭਨਾ  ਗਲਾ  ਜੋਗਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
गिआन धिआन पूरन परमेसुर प्रभु सभना गला जोगा जीउ ॥२॥ 
Gi▫ān ḏẖi▫ān pūran parmesur parabẖ sabẖnā galā jogā jī▫o. ||2|| 
The Perfect Transcendent Lord is spiritual wisdom and meditation. God is All-powerful to do all things. ||2|| 

ਖਿਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਥਾਪਿ  ਉਥਾਪਨਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
खिन महि थापि उथापनहारा ॥ 
Kẖin mėh thāp uthāpanhārā. 
In an instant, He establishes and disestablishes. 

ਆਪਿ  ਇਕੰਤੀ  ਆਪਿ  ਪਸਾਰਾ  ॥ 
आपि इकंती आपि पसारा ॥ 
Āp ikanṯī āp pasārā. 
He Himself is the One, and He Himself is the Many. 

ਲੇਪੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਜਗਜੀਵਨ  ਦਾਤੇ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਡਿਠੇ  ਲਹਨਿ  ਵਿਜੋਗਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
लेपु नही जगजीवन दाते दरसन डिठे लहनि विजोगा जीउ ॥३॥ 
Lep nahī jagjīvan ḏāṯe ḏarsan diṯẖe lahan vijogā jī▫o. ||3|| 
Filth does not stick to the Giver, the Life of the World. Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, the pain of separation departs. ||3|| 

ਅੰਚਲਿ  ਲਾਇ  ਸਭ  ਸਿਸਟਿ  ਤਰਾਈ  ॥ 
अंचलि लाइ सभ सिसटि तराई ॥ 
Ancẖal lā▫e sabẖ sisat ṯarā▫ī. 
Holding on to the hem of His Robe, the entire Universe is saved. 

ਆਪਣਾ  ਨਾਉ  ਆਪਿ  ਜਪਾਈ  ॥ 
आपणा नाउ आपि जपाई ॥ 
Āpṇā nā▫o āp japā▫ī. 
He Himself causes His Name to be chanted. 

ਗੁਰ  ਬੋਹਿਥੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਤੇ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਸੰਜੋਗਾ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੪੧॥੪੮॥ 
गुर बोहिथु पाइआ किरपा ते नानक धुरि संजोगा जीउ ॥४॥४१॥४८॥ 
Gur bohith pā▫i▫ā kirpā ṯe Nānak ḏẖur sanjogā jī▫o. ||4||41||48|| 
The Boat of the Guru is found by His Grace; O Nanak, such blessed destiny is pre-ordained. ||4||41||48||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 18, 2008)

ਮਨ ਦਾ ਦੁਖ ਦੂਰ ਹੋਵੇ (To eradicate the mental pains) 

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
बिलावलु महला ५ ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: 

ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਆਪਨਾ  ਨਾਠਾ  ਦੁਖ  ਠਾਉ  ॥ 
सिमरि सिमरि प्रभु आपना नाठा दुख ठाउ ॥ 
Simar simar parabẖ āpnā nāṯẖā ḏukẖ ṯẖā▫o. 
Remembering, remembering my God in meditation, the house of pain is removed. 

ਬਿਸ੍ਰਾਮ  ਪਾਏ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਤਾ  ਤੇ  ਬਹੁੜਿ  ਨ  ਧਾਉ  ॥੧॥ 
बिस्राम पाए मिलि साधसंगि ता ते बहुड़ि न धाउ ॥१॥ 
Bisrām pā▫e mil sāḏẖsang ṯā ṯe bahuṛ na ḏẖā▫o. ||1|| 
Joining the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I have found peace and tranquility; I shall not wander away from there again. ||1|| 

ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਆਪਨੇ  ਚਰਨਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ 
बलिहारी गुर आपने चरनन्ह बलि जाउ ॥ 
Balihārī gur āpne cẖarnanĥ bal jā▫o. 
I am devoted to my Guru; I am a sacrifice to His Feet. 

ਅਨਦ  ਸੂਖ  ਮੰਗਲ  ਬਨੇ  ਪੇਖਤ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਉ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
अनद सूख मंगल बने पेखत गुन गाउ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Anaḏ sūkẖ mangal bane pekẖaṯ gun gā▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I am blessed with ecstasy, peace and happiness, gazing upon the Guru, and singing the Lord's Glorious Praises. ||1||Pause|| 

ਕਥਾ  ਕੀਰਤਨੁ  ਰਾਗ  ਨਾਦ  ਧੁਨਿ  ਇਹੁ  ਬਨਿਓ  ਸੁਆਉ  ॥ 
कथा कीरतनु राग नाद धुनि इहु बनिओ सुआउ ॥ 
Kathā kīrṯan rāg nāḏ ḏẖun ih bani▫o su▫ā▫o. 
This is my life's purpose, to sing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises, and listen to the vibrations of the sound current of the Naad. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ  ਭਏ  ਬਾਂਛਤ  ਫਲ  ਪਾਉ  ॥੨॥੬॥੭੦॥ 
नानक प्रभ सुप्रसंन भए बांछत फल पाउ ॥२॥६॥७०॥ 
Nānak parabẖ suparsan bẖa▫e bāŉcẖẖaṯ fal pā▫o. ||2||6||70|| 
O Nanak, God is totally pleased with me; I have obtained the fruits of my desires. ||2||6||70||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 18, 2008)

ਜੇਕਰ ਵਪਾਰ ਕਰਨਾਂ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਇਹ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਜਪੋ 
(Before starting a business, read this shabad first)

ਗਉੜੀ  ਬੈਰਾਗਣਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ 
गउड़ी बैरागणि महला ४ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī bairāgaṇ mėhlā 4. 
Gauree Bairaagan, Fourth Mehl: 

ਸਾਹੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ਤੂੰ  ਧਣੀ  ਜੈਸੀ  ਤੂੰ  ਰਾਸਿ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਤੈਸੀ  ਹਮ  ਲੇਹਿ  ॥ 
साहु हमारा तूं धणी जैसी तूं रासि देहि तैसी हम लेहि ॥ 
Sāhu hamārā ṯūŉ ḏẖaṇī jaisī ṯūŉ rās ḏėh ṯaisī ham lehi. 
O Master, You are my Banker. I receive only that capital which You give me. 

ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਵਣੰਜਹ  ਰੰਗ  ਸਿਉ  ਜੇ  ਆਪਿ  ਦਇਆਲੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਦੇਹਿ  ॥੧॥ 
हरि नामु वणंजह रंग सिउ जे आपि दइआलु होइ देहि ॥१॥ 
Har nām vaṇnjah rang si▫o je āp ḏa▫i▫āl ho▫e ḏėh. ||1|| 
I would purchase the Lord's Name with love, if You Yourself, in Your Mercy, would sell it to me. ||1|| 

ਹਮ  ਵਣਜਾਰੇ  ਰਾਮ  ਕੇ  ॥ 
हम वणजारे राम के ॥ 
Ham vaṇjāre rām ke. 
I am the merchant, the peddler of the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ  ਵਣਜੁ  ਕਰਾਵੈ  ਦੇ  ਰਾਸਿ  ਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
हरि वणजु करावै दे रासि रे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Har vaṇaj karāvai ḏe rās re. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I trade in the merchandise and capital of the Lord's Name. ||1||Pause|| 

ਲਾਹਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਧਨੁ  ਖਟਿਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਚੇ  ਸਾਹ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਾਇਆ  ॥ 
लाहा हरि भगति धनु खटिआ हरि सचे साह मनि भाइआ ॥ 
Lāhā har bẖagaṯ ḏẖan kẖati▫ā har sacẖe sāh man bẖā▫i▫ā. 
I have earned the profit, the wealth of devotional worship of the Lord. I have become pleasing to the Mind of the Lord, the True Banker. 

ਹਰਿ  ਜਪਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਵਖਰੁ  ਲਦਿਆ  ਜਮੁ  ਜਾਗਾਤੀ  ਨੇੜਿ  ਨ  ਆਇਆ  ॥੨॥ 
हरि जपि हरि वखरु लदिआ जमु जागाती नेड़ि न आइआ ॥२॥ 
Har jap har vakẖar laḏi▫ā jam jāgāṯī neṛ na ā▫i▫ā. ||2|| 
I chant and meditate on the Lord, loading the merchandise of the Lord's Name. The Messenger of Death, the tax collector, does not even approach me. ||2|| 

ਹੋਰੁ  ਵਣਜੁ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਵਾਪਾਰੀਏ  ਅਨੰਤ  ਤਰੰਗੀ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਮਾਇਆ  ॥ 
होरु वणजु करहि वापारीए अनंत तरंगी दुखु माइआ ॥ 
Hor vaṇaj karahi vāpārī▫e ananṯ ṯarangī ḏukẖ mā▫i▫ā. 
Those traders who trade in other merchandise, are caught up in the endless waves of the pain of Maya. 

ਓਇ  ਜੇਹੈ  ਵਣਜਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਲਾਇਆ  ਫਲੁ  ਤੇਹਾ  ਤਿਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥੩॥ 
ओइ जेहै वणजि हरि लाइआ फलु तेहा तिन पाइआ ॥३॥ 
O▫e jehai vaṇaj har lā▫i▫ā fal ṯehā ṯin pā▫i▫ā. ||3|| 
According to the business in which the Lord has placed them, so are the rewards they obtain. ||3|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਵਣਜੁ  ਸੋ  ਜਨੁ  ਕਰੇ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਦੇਈ  ॥ 
हरि हरि वणजु सो जनु करे जिसु क्रिपालु होइ प्रभु देई ॥ 
Har har vaṇaj so jan kare jis kirpāl ho▫e parabẖ ḏe▫ī. 
People trade in the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, when the God shows His Mercy and bestows it. 

ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੇਵਿਆ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਲੇਖਾ  ਮੂਲਿ  ਨ  ਲੇਈ  ॥੪॥੧॥੭॥੪੫॥ 
जन नानक साहु हरि सेविआ फिरि लेखा मूलि न लेई ॥४॥१॥७॥४५॥ 
Jan Nānak sāhu har sevi▫ā fir lekẖā mūl na le▫ī. ||4||1||7||45|| 
Servant Nanak serves the Lord, the Banker; he shall never again be called to render his account. ||4||1||7||45||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 19, 2008)

ਦੁਖ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਭੈ ਸਭ ਦੂਰ ਹੋਣ, ਮੁਕੱਦਮੇ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਬਰੀ ਹੋਵੇ,ਸ਼ੁਭ ਕੰਮ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਣ 
*Remove sorrow and misfortune/ release from court proceedings/work success.*
 
ਗੂਜਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਤਿਪਦੇ  ਘਰੁ  ੨ 
गूजरी महला ५ तिपदे घरु २ 
Gūjrī mėhlā 5 ṯipḏe gẖar 2 
Goojaree, Fifth Mehl, Ti-Padas, Second House: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਦੁਖ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਸੁਖ  ਕੀਆ  ਨਿਵਾਸਾ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਜਲਨਿ  ਬੁਝਾਈ  ॥ 
दुख बिनसे सुख कीआ निवासा त्रिसना जलनि बुझाई ॥ 
Ḏukẖ binse sukẖ kī▫ā nivāsā ṯarisnā jalan bujẖā▫ī. 
My sorrows are ended, and I am filled with peace. The fire of desire within me has been quenched. 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ  ਬਿਨਸਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਜਾਈ  ॥੧॥ 
नामु निधानु सतिगुरू द्रिड़ाइआ बिनसि न आवै जाई ॥१॥ 
Nām niḏẖān saṯgurū driṛ▫ā▫i▫ā binas na āvai jā▫ī. ||1|| 
The True Guru has implanted the treasure of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, within me; it neither dies, nor goes anywhere. ||1|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਜਪਿ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਬੰਧਨ  ਤੂਟੇ  ॥ 
हरि जपि माइआ बंधन तूटे ॥ 
Har jap mā▫i▫ā banḏẖan ṯūte. 
Meditating on the Lord, the bonds of Maya are cut away. 

ਭਏ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਛੂਟੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
भए क्रिपाल दइआल प्रभ मेरे साधसंगति मिलि छूटे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Bẖa▫e kirpāl ḏa▫i▫āl parabẖ mere sāḏẖsangaṯ mil cẖẖūte. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
When my God becomes kind and compassionate, one joins the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, and is emancipated. ||1||Pause|| 

ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਵੈ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਪ੍ਰੇਮ  ਰਸਿ  ਮਾਤਾ  ॥ 
आठ पहर हरि के गुन गावै भगति प्रेम रसि माता ॥ 
Āṯẖ pahar har ke gun gāvai bẖagaṯ parem ras māṯā. 
Twenty-four hours a day, he sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord, absorbed in loving devotional worship. 

ਹਰਖ  ਸੋਗ  ਦੁਹੁ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਨਿਰਾਲਾ  ਕਰਣੈਹਾਰੁ  ਪਛਾਤਾ  ॥੨॥ 
हरख सोग दुहु माहि निराला करणैहारु पछाता ॥२॥ 
Harakẖ sog ḏuhu māhi nirālā karṇaihār pacẖẖāṯā. ||2|| 
He remains unaffected by both fortune and misfortune, and he recognizes the Creator Lord. ||2|| 

ਜਿਸ  ਕਾ  ਸਾ  ਤਿਨ  ਹੀ  ਰਖਿ  ਲੀਆ  ਸਗਲ  ਜੁਗਤਿ  ਬਣਿ  ਆਈ  ॥ 
जिस का सा तिन ही रखि लीआ सगल जुगति बणि आई ॥ 
Jis kā sā ṯin hī rakẖ lī▫ā sagal jugaṯ baṇ ā▫ī. 
The Lord saves those who belong to Him, and all pathways are opened to them. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਪੁਰਖ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਕਹਣੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ॥੩॥੧॥੯॥ 
कहु नानक प्रभ पुरख दइआला कीमति कहणु न जाई ॥३॥१॥९॥ 
Kaho Nānak parabẖ purakẖ ḏa▫i▫ālā kīmaṯ kahaṇ na jā▫ī. ||3||1||9|| 
Says Nanak, the value of the Merciful Lord God cannot be described. ||3||1||9||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 20, 2008)

ਸਭ ਕੰਮ ਰਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਣ ਰਾਜ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਇਜ਼ਤ ਵਧੇ
To receive greater honor in society and success in work/job.

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੩  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ घरु ३ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5 gẖar 3. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl, Third House: 

ਹਰਿ  ਜਪਿ  ਜਪੇ  ਮਨੁ  ਧੀਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
हरि जपि जपे मनु धीरे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Har jap jape man ḏẖīre. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Chanting and meditating on the Lord, the mind is held steady. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਗੁਰਦੇਉ  ਮਿਟਿ  ਗਏ  ਭੈ  ਦੂਰੇ  ॥੧॥ 
सिमरि सिमरि गुरदेउ मिटि गए भै दूरे ॥१॥ 
Simar simar gurḏe▫o mit ga▫e bẖai ḏūre. ||1|| 
Meditating, meditating in remembrance on the Divine Guru, one's fears are erased and dispelled. ||1|| 

ਸਰਨਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਕੀ  ਤਾ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਕਾਹੇ  ਝੂਰੇ  ॥੨॥ 
सरनि आवै पारब्रहम की ता फिरि काहे झूरे ॥२॥ 
Saran āvai pārbarahm kī ṯā fir kāhe jẖūre. ||2|| 
Entering the Sanctuary of the Supreme Lord God, how could anyone feel grief any longer? ||2|| 

ਚਰਨ  ਸੇਵ  ਸੰਤ  ਸਾਧ  ਕੇ  ਸਗਲ  ਮਨੋਰਥ  ਪੂਰੇ  ॥੩॥ 
चरन सेव संत साध के सगल मनोरथ पूरे ॥३॥ 
Cẖaran sev sanṯ sāḏẖ ke sagal manorath pūre. ||3|| 
Serving at the Feet of the Holy Saints, all desires are fulfilled. ||3|| 

ਘਟਿ  ਘਟਿ  ਏਕੁ  ਵਰਤਦਾ  ਜਲਿ  ਥਲਿ  ਮਹੀਅਲਿ  ਪੂਰੇ  ॥੪॥ 
घटि घटि एकु वरतदा जलि थलि महीअलि पूरे ॥४॥ 
Gẖat gẖat ek varaṯḏā jal thal mahī▫al pūre. ||4|| 
In each and every heart, the One Lord is pervading. He is totally permeating the water, the land, and the sky. ||4|| 

ਪਾਪ  ਬਿਨਾਸਨੁ  ਸੇਵਿਆ  ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ  ਸੰਤਨ  ਕੀ  ਧੂਰੇ  ॥੫॥ 
पाप बिनासनु सेविआ पवित्र संतन की धूरे ॥५॥ 
Pāp bināsan sevi▫ā paviṯar sanṯan kī ḏẖūre. ||5|| 
I serve the Destroyer of sin, and I am sanctified by the dust of the feet of the Saints. ||5|| 

ਸਭ  ਛਡਾਈ  ਖਸਮਿ  ਆਪਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਪਿ  ਭਈ  ਠਰੂਰੇ  ॥੬॥ 
सभ छडाई खसमि आपि हरि जपि भई ठरूरे ॥६॥ 
Sabẖ cẖẖadā▫ī kẖasam āp har jap bẖa▫ī ṯẖarūre. ||6|| 
My Lord and Master Himself has saved me completely; I am comforted by meditating on the Lord. ||6|| 

ਕਰਤੈ  ਕੀਆ  ਤਪਾਵਸੋ  ਦੁਸਟ  ਮੁਏ  ਹੋਇ  ਮੂਰੇ  ॥੭॥ 
करतै कीआ तपावसो दुसट मुए होइ मूरे ॥७॥ 
Karṯai kī▫ā ṯapāvaso ḏusat mu▫e ho▫e mūre. ||7|| 
The Creator has passed judgement, and the evil-doers have been silenced and killed. ||7|| 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਰਤਾ  ਸਚਿ  ਨਾਇ  ਹਰਿ  ਵੇਖੈ  ਸਦਾ  ਹਜੂਰੇ  ॥੮॥੫॥੩੯॥੧॥੩੨॥੧॥੫॥੩੯॥ 
नानक रता सचि नाइ हरि वेखै सदा हजूरे ॥८॥५॥३९॥१॥३२॥१॥५॥३९॥ 
Nānak raṯā sacẖ nā▫e har vekẖai saḏā hajūre. ||8||5||39||1||32||1||5||39|| 
Nanak is attuned to the True Name; he beholds the Presence of the Ever-present Lord. ||8||5||39||1||32||1||5||39||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 20, 2008)

ਦੁਖ ਰੋਗ ਸਭ ਦੂਰ ਹੋਵਣ 
Remove all unhappiness and pains

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਅਪਰੰਪਰ  ਦੇਵਾ  ॥ 
पारब्रहम अपर्मपर देवा ॥ 
Pārbarahm aprampar ḏevā. 
The Supreme Lord God is Infinite and Divine; 

ਅਗਮ  ਅਗੋਚਰ  ਅਲਖ  ਅਭੇਵਾ  ॥ 
अगम अगोचर अलख अभेवा ॥ 
Agam agocẖar alakẖ abẖevā. 
He is Inaccessible, Incomprehensible, Invisible and Inscrutable. 

ਦੀਨ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਧਿਆਵਹੁ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਗਾਤੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
दीन दइआल गोपाल गोबिंदा हरि धिआवहु गुरमुखि गाती जीउ ॥१॥ 
Ḏīn ḏa▫i▫āl gopāl gobinḏā har ḏẖi▫āvahu gurmukẖ gāṯī jī▫o. ||1|| 
Merciful to the meek, Sustainer of the World, Lord of the Universe-meditating on the Lord, the Gurmukhs find salvation. ||1|| 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਮਧੁਸੂਦਨੁ  ਨਿਸਤਾਰੇ  ॥ 
गुरमुखि मधुसूदनु निसतारे ॥ 
Gurmukẖ maḏẖusūḏan nisṯāre. 
The Gurmukhs are emancipated by the Lord. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਸੰਗੀ  ਕ੍ਰਿਸਨ  ਮੁਰਾਰੇ  ॥ 
गुरमुखि संगी क्रिसन मुरारे ॥ 
Gurmukẖ sangī krisan murāre. 
The Lord Krishna becomes the Gurmukh's Companion. 

ਦਇਆਲ  ਦਮੋਦਰੁ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਹੋਰਤੁ  ਕਿਤੈ  ਨ  ਭਾਤੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
दइआल दमोदरु गुरमुखि पाईऐ होरतु कितै न भाती जीउ ॥२॥ 
Ḏa▫i▫āl ḏamoḏar gurmukẖ pā▫ī▫ai horaṯ kiṯai na bẖāṯī jī▫o. ||2|| 
The Gurmukh finds the Merciful Lord. He is not found any other way. ||2|| 

ਨਿਰਹਾਰੀ  ਕੇਸਵ  ਨਿਰਵੈਰਾ  ॥ 
निरहारी केसव निरवैरा ॥ 
Nirhārī kesav nirvairā. 
He does not need to eat; His Hair is Wondrous and Beautiful; He is free of hate. 

ਕੋਟਿ  ਜਨਾ  ਜਾ  ਕੇ  ਪੂਜਹਿ  ਪੈਰਾ  ॥ 
कोटि जना जा के पूजहि पैरा ॥ 
Kot janā jā ke pūjėh pairā. 
Millions of people worship His Feet. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੋਈ  ਭਗਤੁ  ਇਕਾਤੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
गुरमुखि हिरदै जा कै हरि हरि सोई भगतु इकाती जीउ ॥३॥ 
Gurmukẖ hirḏai jā kai har har so▫ī bẖagaṯ ikāṯī jī▫o. ||3|| 
He alone is a devotee, who becomes Gurmukh, whose heart is filled with the Lord, Har, Har. ||3|| 

ਅਮੋਘ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਅਪਾਰਾ  ॥ 
अमोघ दरसन बेअंत अपारा ॥ 
Amogẖ ḏarsan be▫anṯ apārā. 
Forever fruitful is the Blessed Vision of His Darshan; He is Infinite and Incomparable. 

ਵਡ  ਸਮਰਥੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਦਾਤਾਰਾ  ॥ 
वड समरथु सदा दातारा ॥ 
vad samrath saḏā ḏāṯārā. 
He is Awesome and All-powerful; He is forever the Great Giver. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪੀਐ  ਤਿਤੁ  ਤਰੀਐ  ਗਤਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਵਿਰਲੀ  ਜਾਤੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੬॥੧੩॥ 
गुरमुखि नामु जपीऐ तितु तरीऐ गति नानक विरली जाती जीउ ॥४॥६॥१३॥ 
Gurmukẖ nām japī▫ai ṯiṯ ṯarī▫ai gaṯ Nānak virlī jāṯī jī▫o. ||4||6||13|| 
As Gurmukh, chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and you shall be carried across. O Nanak, rare are those who know this state! ||4||6||13||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 20, 2008)

ਸਰੀਰ ਦੇ ਸਭ ਦੁਖ ਦੂਰ ਹੋਵਣ ਅਤੇ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਹੋਵੇ
To remove physical ailments.diseases and receive comforts.

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਚਰਣ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਾਥੇ  ॥ 
गुर के चरण ऊपरि मेरे माथे ॥ 
Gur ke cẖaraṇ ūpar mere māthe. 
I place the Guru's Feet on my forehead, 

ਤਾ  ਤੇ  ਦੁਖ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਗਲੇ  ਲਾਥੇ  ॥੧॥ 
ता ते दुख मेरे सगले लाथे ॥१॥ 
Ŧā ṯe ḏukẖ mere sagle lāthe. ||1|| 
and all my pains are gone. ||1|| 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਕਉ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨੀ  ॥ 
सतिगुर अपुने कउ कुरबानी ॥ 
Saṯgur apune ka▫o kurbānī. 
I am a sacrifice to my True Guru. 

ਆਤਮ  ਚੀਨਿ  ਪਰਮ  ਰੰਗ  ਮਾਨੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
आतम चीनि परम रंग मानी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Āṯam cẖīn param rang mānī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I have come to understand my soul, and I enjoy supreme bliss. ||1||Pause|| 

ਚਰਣ  ਰੇਣੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਲਾਗੀ  ॥ 
चरण रेणु गुर की मुखि लागी ॥ 
Cẖaraṇ reṇ gur kī mukẖ lāgī. 
I have applied the dust of the Guru's Feet to my face, 

ਅਹੰਬੁਧਿ  ਤਿਨਿ  ਸਗਲ  ਤਿਆਗੀ  ॥੨॥ 
अह्मबुधि तिनि सगल तिआगी ॥२॥ 
Ahaŉ▫buḏẖ ṯin sagal ṯi▫āgī. ||2|| 
which has removed all my arrogant intellect. ||2|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਲਗੋ  ਮਨਿ  ਮੀਠਾ  ॥ 
गुर का सबदु लगो मनि मीठा ॥ 
Gur kā sabaḏ lago man mīṯẖā. 
The Word of the Guru's Shabad has become sweet to my mind, 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਤਾ  ਤੇ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਡੀਠਾ  ॥੩॥ 
पारब्रहमु ता ते मोहि डीठा ॥३॥ 
Pārbarahm ṯā ṯe mohi dīṯẖā. ||3|| 
and I behold the Supreme Lord God. ||3|| 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਕਰਤਾਰੁ  ॥ 
गुरु सुखदाता गुरु करतारु ॥ 
Gur sukẖ▫ḏāṯa gur karṯār. 
The Guru is the Giver of peace; the Guru is the Creator. 

ਜੀਅ  ਪ੍ਰਾਣ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਆਧਾਰੁ  ॥੪॥੩੮॥੧੦੭॥ 
जीअ प्राण नानक गुरु आधारु ॥४॥३८॥१०७॥ 
Jī▫a parāṇ Nānak gur āḏẖār. ||4||38||107|| 
O Nanak, the Guru is the Support of the breath of life and the soul. ||4||38||107||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 20, 2008)

ਕਲ ਕਲੇਸ਼ ਨਾਸ ਹੋਵੇ ਡਰ ਭੈ ਤੇ ਮੁਸ਼ਕਲਾਂ ਦੂਰ ਹਟਣ
Removal of doubts and worries, fear and difficulties.

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:

ਕਲਿ  ਕਲੇਸ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਨਿਵਾਰੇ  ॥ 
कलि कलेस गुर सबदि निवारे ॥ 
Kal kales gur sabaḏ nivāre. 
The Word of the Guru's Shabad quiets worries and troubles. 

ਆਵਣ  ਜਾਣ  ਰਹੇ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥ 
आवण जाण रहे सुख सारे ॥१॥ 
Āvaṇ jāṇ rahe sukẖ sāre. ||1|| 
Coming and going ceases, and all comforts are obtained. ||1|| 

ਭੈ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਧਿਆਇਆ  ॥ 
भै बिनसे निरभउ हरि धिआइआ ॥ 
Bẖai binse nirbẖa▫o har ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā. 
Fear is dispelled, meditating on the Fearless Lord. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਇਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
साधसंगि हरि के गुण गाइआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang har ke guṇ gā▫i▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I chant the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਚਰਨ  ਕਵਲ  ਰਿਦ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਧਾਰੇ  ॥ 
चरन कवल रिद अंतरि धारे ॥ 
Cẖaran kaval riḏ anṯar ḏẖāre. 
I have enshrined the Lotus Feet of the Lord within my heart. 

ਅਗਨਿ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਪਾਰਿ  ਉਤਾਰੇ  ॥੨॥ 
अगनि सागर गुरि पारि उतारे ॥२॥ 
Agan sāgar gur pār uṯāre. ||2|| 
The Guru has carried me across the ocean of fire. ||2|| 

ਬੂਡਤ  ਜਾਤ  ਪੂਰੈ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਕਾਢੇ  ॥ 
बूडत जात पूरै गुरि काढे ॥ 
Būdaṯ jāṯ pūrai gur kādẖe. 
I was sinking down, and the Perfect Guru pulled me out. 

ਜਨਮ  ਜਨਮ  ਕੇ  ਟੂਟੇ  ਗਾਢੇ  ॥੩॥ 
जनम जनम के टूटे गाढे ॥३॥ 
Janam janam ke tūte gādẖe. ||3|| 
I was cut off from the Lord for countless incarnations, and now the Guru united me with Him again. ||3|| 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ॥ 
कहु नानक तिसु गुर बलिहारी ॥ 
Kaho Nānak ṯis gur balihārī. 
Says Nanak, I am a sacrifice to the Guru; 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਭੇਟਤ  ਗਤਿ  ਭਈ  ਹਮਾਰੀ  ॥੪॥੫੬॥੧੨੫॥ 
जिसु भेटत गति भई हमारी ॥४॥५६॥१२५॥ 
Jis bẖetaṯ gaṯ bẖa▫ī hamārī. ||4||56||125|| 
meeting Him, I have been saved. ||4||56||125||


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 20, 2008)

YouTube - Waheguru Vaheguru Naam Simran Shabad KirtanThis Waheguru simarn will put you over the edge of now -- the ragi is Harbans Singh * (Jagadhari Wale)* -- the video is by Sikhvideos.com and the link was contributed by forum member Soul_Jyot. There is an hour long version of this on sikhsangeet.org.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa! Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 22, 2008)

ਸਭ ਮੁਸ਼ਕਲਾਂ, ਦੁਖ ਰੋਗ ਦੂਰ ਹੋਵਣ, ਸਾਰੇ ਕਾਰਜ ਸਿਧ ਹੋਵਣ
Removal of illness, difficulties, hardship, to straighten all transactions.

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला ५ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 5. 
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl: 

ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਮੁਸਕਲੁ  ਅਤਿ  ਬਣੈ  ਢੋਈ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਦੇਇ  ॥ 
जा कउ मुसकलु अति बणै ढोई कोइ न देइ ॥ 
Jā ka▫o muskal aṯ baṇai dẖo▫ī ko▫e na ḏe▫e. 
When you are confronted with terrible hardships, and no one offers you any support, 

ਲਾਗੂ  ਹੋਏ  ਦੁਸਮਨਾ  ਸਾਕ  ਭਿ  ਭਜਿ  ਖਲੇ  ॥ 
लागू होए दुसमना साक भि भजि खले ॥ 
Lāgū ho▫e ḏusmanā sāk bẖė bẖaj kẖale. 
when your friends turn into enemies, and even your relatives have deserted you, 

ਸਭੋ  ਭਜੈ  ਆਸਰਾ  ਚੁਕੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਅਸਰਾਉ  ॥ 
सभो भजै आसरा चुकै सभु असराउ ॥ 
Sabẖo bẖajai āsrā cẖukai sabẖ asrā▫o. 
and when all support has given way, and all hope has been lost - 

ਚਿਤਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਓਸੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਲਗੈ  ਨ  ਤਤੀ  ਵਾਉ  ॥੧॥ 
चिति आवै ओसु पारब्रहमु लगै न तती वाउ ॥१॥ 
Cẖiṯ āvai os pārbarahm lagai na ṯaṯī vā▫o. ||1|| 
if you then come to remember the Supreme Lord God, even the hot wind shall not touch you. ||1|| 

ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਨਿਤਾਣਿਆ  ਕਾ  ਤਾਣੁ  ॥ 
साहिबु निताणिआ का ताणु ॥ 
Sāhib niṯāṇi▫ā kā ṯāṇ. 
Our Lord and Master is the Power of the powerless. 

ਆਇ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ਥਿਰੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਜਾਣੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
आइ न जाई थिरु सदा गुर सबदी सचु जाणु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ā▫e na jā▫ī thir saḏā gur sabḏī sacẖ jāṇ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
He does not come or go; He is Eternal and Permanent. Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, He is known as True. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜੇ  ਕੋ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਦੁਬਲਾ  ਨੰਗ  ਭੁਖ  ਕੀ  ਪੀਰ  ॥ 
जे को होवै दुबला नंग भुख की पीर ॥ 
Je ko hovai ḏublā nang bẖukẖ kī pīr. 
If you are weakened by the pains of hunger and poverty, 

ਦਮੜਾ  ਪਲੈ  ਨਾ  ਪਵੈ  ਨਾ  ਕੋ  ਦੇਵੈ  ਧੀਰ  ॥ 
दमड़ा पलै ना पवै ना को देवै धीर ॥ 
Ḏamṛā palai nā pavai nā ko ḏevai ḏẖīr. 
with no money in your pockets, and no one will give you any comfort, 

ਸੁਆਰਥੁ  ਸੁਆਉ  ਨ  ਕੋ  ਕਰੇ  ਨਾ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਕਾਜੁ  ॥ 
सुआरथु सुआउ न को करे ना किछु होवै काजु ॥ 
Su▫ārath su▫ā▫o na ko kare nā kicẖẖ hovai kāj. 
and no one will satisfy your hopes and desires, and none of your works is accomplished - 

ਚਿਤਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਓਸੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਤਾ  ਨਿਹਚਲੁ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਰਾਜੁ  ॥੨॥ 
चिति आवै ओसु पारब्रहमु ता निहचलु होवै राजु ॥२॥ 
Cẖiṯ āvai os pārbarahm ṯā nihcẖal hovai rāj. ||2|| 
if you then come to remember the Supreme Lord God, you shall obtain the eternal kingdom. ||2|| 

ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਦੇਹੀ  ਵਿਆਪੈ  ਰੋਗੁ  ॥ 
जा कउ चिंता बहुतु बहुतु देही विआपै रोगु ॥ 
Jā ka▫o cẖinṯā bahuṯ bahuṯ ḏehī vi▫āpai rog. 
When you are plagued by great and excessive anxiety, and diseases of the body; 

ਗ੍ਰਿਸਤਿ  ਕੁਟੰਬਿ  ਪਲੇਟਿਆ  ਕਦੇ  ਹਰਖੁ  ਕਦੇ  ਸੋਗੁ  ॥ 
ग्रिसति कुट्मबि पलेटिआ कदे हरखु कदे सोगु ॥ 
Garisaṯ kutamb paleti▫ā kaḏe harakẖ kaḏe sog. 
when you are wrapped up in the attachments of household and family, sometimes feeling joy, and then other times sorrow; 

ਗਉਣੁ  ਕਰੇ  ਚਹੁ  ਕੁੰਟ  ਕਾ  ਘੜੀ  ਨ  ਬੈਸਣੁ  ਸੋਇ  ॥ 
गउणु करे चहु कुंट का घड़ी न बैसणु सोइ ॥ 
Ga▫oṇ kare cẖahu kunt kā gẖaṛī na baisaṇ so▫e. 
when you are wandering around in all four directions, and you cannot sit or sleep even for a moment - 

ਚਿਤਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਓਸੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਸੀਤਲੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੩॥ 
चिति आवै ओसु पारब्रहमु तनु मनु सीतलु होइ ॥३॥ 
Cẖiṯ āvai os pārbarahm ṯan man sīṯal ho▫e. ||3|| 
if you come to remember the Supreme Lord God, then your body and mind shall be cooled and soothed. ||3|| 

ਕਾਮਿ  ਕਰੋਧਿ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਵਸਿ  ਕੀਆ  ਕਿਰਪਨ  ਲੋਭਿ  ਪਿਆਰੁ  ॥ 
कामि करोधि मोहि वसि कीआ किरपन लोभि पिआरु ॥ 
Kām karoḏẖ mohi vas kī▫ā kirpan lobẖ pi▫ār. 
When you are under the power of sexual desire, anger and worldly attachment, or a greedy miser in love with your wealth; 

ਚਾਰੇ  ਕਿਲਵਿਖ  ਉਨਿ  ਅਘ  ਕੀਏ  ਹੋਆ  ਅਸੁਰ  ਸੰਘਾਰੁ  ॥ 
चारे किलविख उनि अघ कीए होआ असुर संघारु ॥ 
Cẖāre kilvikẖ un agẖ kī▫e ho▫ā asur sangẖār. 
if you have committed the four great sins and other mistakes; even if you are a murderous fiend 

ਪੋਥੀ  ਗੀਤ  ਕਵਿਤ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਕਦੇ  ਨ  ਕਰਨਿ  ਧਰਿਆ  ॥ 
पोथी गीत कवित किछु कदे न करनि धरिआ ॥ 
Pothī gīṯ kaviṯ kicẖẖ kaḏe na karan ḏẖari▫ā. 
who has never taken the time to listen to sacred books, hymns and poetry - 

ਚਿਤਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਓਸੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਤਾ  ਨਿਮਖ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਤਰਿਆ  ॥੪॥ 
चिति आवै ओसु पारब्रहमु ता निमख सिमरत तरिआ ॥४॥ 
Cẖiṯ āvai os pārbarahm ṯā nimakẖ simraṯ ṯari▫ā. ||4|| 
if you then come to remember the Supreme Lord God, and contemplate Him, even for a moment, you shall be saved. ||4|| 

ਸਾਸਤ  ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਬੇਦ  ਚਾਰਿ  ਮੁਖਾਗਰ  ਬਿਚਰੇ  ॥ 
सासत सिम्रिति बेद चारि मुखागर बिचरे ॥ 
Sāsaṯ simriṯ beḏ cẖār mukẖāgar bicẖre. 
People may recite by heart the Shaastras, the Simritees and the four Vedas; 

ਤਪੇ  ਤਪੀਸਰ  ਜੋਗੀਆ  ਤੀਰਥਿ  ਗਵਨੁ  ਕਰੇ  ॥ 
तपे तपीसर जोगीआ तीरथि गवनु करे ॥ 
Ŧape ṯapīsar jogī▫ā ṯirath gavan kare. 
they may be ascetics, great, self-disciplined Yogis; they may visit sacred shrines of pilgrimage 

ਖਟੁ  ਕਰਮਾ  ਤੇ  ਦੁਗੁਣੇ  ਪੂਜਾ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਨਾਇ  ॥ 
खटु करमा ते दुगुणे पूजा करता नाइ ॥ 
Kẖat karmā ṯe ḏuguṇai pūjā karṯā nā▫e. 
and perform the six ceremonial rituals, over and over again, performing worship services and ritual bathings. 

ਰੰਗੁ  ਨ  ਲਗੀ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਤਾ  ਸਰਪਰ  ਨਰਕੇ  ਜਾਇ  ॥੫॥ 
रंगु न लगी पारब्रहम ता सरपर नरके जाइ ॥५॥ 
Rang na lagī pārbarahm ṯā sarpar narke jā▫e. ||5|| 
Even so, if they have not embraced love for the Supreme Lord God, then they shall surely go to hell. ||5|| 

ਰਾਜ  ਮਿਲਕ  ਸਿਕਦਾਰੀਆ  ਰਸ  ਭੋਗਣ  ਬਿਸਥਾਰ  ॥ 
राज मिलक सिकदारीआ रस भोगण बिसथार ॥ 
Rāj milak sikḏārī▫ā ras bẖogaṇ bisthār. 
You may possess empires, vast estates, authority over others, and the enjoyment of myriad of pleasures; 

ਬਾਗ  ਸੁਹਾਵੇ  ਸੋਹਣੇ  ਚਲੈ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਅਫਾਰ  ॥ 
बाग सुहावे सोहणे चलै हुकमु अफार ॥ 
Bāg suhāve sohṇe cẖalai hukam afār. 
you may have delightful and beautiful gardens, and issue unquestioned commands; 

ਰੰਗ  ਤਮਾਸੇ  ਬਹੁ  ਬਿਧੀ  ਚਾਇ  ਲਗਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ॥ 
रंग तमासे बहु बिधी चाइ लगि रहिआ ॥ 
Rang ṯamāse baho biḏẖī cẖā▫e lag rahi▫ā. 
you may have enjoyments and entertainments of all sorts and kinds, and continue to enjoy exciting pleasures - 

ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਇਓ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਤਾ  ਸਰਪ  ਕੀ  ਜੂਨਿ  ਗਇਆ  ॥੬॥ 
चिति न आइओ पारब्रहमु ता सरप की जूनि गइआ ॥६॥ 
Cẖiṯ na ā▫i▫o pārbarahm ṯā sarap kī jūn ga▫i▫ā. ||6|| 
and yet, if you do not come to remember the Supreme Lord God, you shall be reincarnated as a snake. ||6|| 

ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਧਨਾਢਿ  ਅਚਾਰਵੰਤੁ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਰੀਤਿ  ॥ 
बहुतु धनाढि अचारवंतु सोभा निरमल रीति ॥ 
Bahuṯ ḏẖanādẖ acẖārvanṯ sobẖā nirmal rīṯ. 
You may possess vast riches, maintain virtuous conduct, have a spotless reputation and observe religious customs; 

ਮਾਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਸੁਤ  ਭਾਈਆ  ਸਾਜਨ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਪਰੀਤਿ  ॥ 
मात पिता सुत भाईआ साजन संगि परीति ॥ 
Māṯ piṯā suṯ bẖā▫ī▫ā sājan sang parīṯ. 
you may have the loving affections of mother, father, children, siblings and friends; 

ਲਸਕਰ  ਤਰਕਸਬੰਦ  ਬੰਦ  ਜੀਉ  ਜੀਉ  ਸਗਲੀ  ਕੀਤ  ॥ 
लसकर तरकसबंद बंद जीउ जीउ सगली कीत ॥ 
Laskar ṯarkasbanḏ banḏ jī▫o jī▫o saglī kīṯ. 
you may have armies well-equipped with weapons, and all may salute you with respect; 

ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਇਓ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਤਾ  ਖੜਿ  ਰਸਾਤਲਿ  ਦੀਤ  ॥੭॥ 
चिति न आइओ पारब्रहमु ता खड़ि रसातलि दीत ॥७॥ 
Cẖiṯ na ā▫i▫o pārbarahm ṯā kẖaṛ rasāṯal ḏīṯ. ||7|| 
But still, if you do not come to remember the Supreme Lord God, then you shall be taken and consigned to the most hideous hell! ||7|| 

ਕਾਇਆ  ਰੋਗੁ  ਨ  ਛਿਦ੍ਰੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਨਾ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਕਾੜਾ  ਸੋਗੁ  ॥ 
काइआ रोगु न छिद्रु किछु ना किछु काड़ा सोगु ॥ 
Kā▫i▫ā rog na cẖẖiḏar kicẖẖ nā kicẖẖ kāṛā sog. 
You may have a body free of disease and deformity, and have no worries or grief at all; 

ਮਿਰਤੁ  ਨ  ਆਵੀ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ  ਭੋਗੈ  ਭੋਗੁ  ॥ 
मिरतु न आवी चिति तिसु अहिनिसि भोगै भोगु ॥ 
Miraṯ na āvī cẖiṯ ṯis ahinis bẖogai bẖog. 
you may be unmindful of death, and night and day revel in pleasures; 

ਸਭ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਕੀਤੋਨੁ  ਆਪਣਾ  ਜੀਇ  ਨ  ਸੰਕ  ਧਰਿਆ  ॥ 
सभ किछु कीतोनु आपणा जीइ न संक धरिआ ॥ 
Sabẖ kicẖẖ kīṯon āpṇā jī▫e na sank ḏẖari▫ā. 
you may take everything as your own, and have no fear in your mind at all; 

ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਇਓ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਜਮਕੰਕਰ  ਵਸਿ  ਪਰਿਆ  ॥੮॥ 
चिति न आइओ पारब्रहमु जमकंकर वसि परिआ ॥८॥ 
Cẖiṯ na ā▫i▫o pārbarahm jamkankar vas pari▫ā. ||8|| 
but still, if you do not come to remember the Supreme Lord God, you shall fall under the power of the Messenger of Death. ||8|| 

ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਕਰੇ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗੁ  ॥ 
किरपा करे जिसु पारब्रहमु होवै साधू संगु ॥ 
Kirpā kare jis pārbarahm hovai sāḏẖū sang. 
The Supreme Lord showers His Mercy, and we find the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. 

ਜਿਉ  ਜਿਉ  ਓਹੁ  ਵਧਾਈਐ  ਤਿਉ  ਤਿਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਰੰਗੁ  ॥ 
जिउ जिउ ओहु वधाईऐ तिउ तिउ हरि सिउ रंगु ॥ 
Ji▫o ji▫o oh vaḏẖā▫ī▫ai ṯi▫o ṯi▫o har si▫o rang. 
The more time we spend there, the more we come to love the Lord. 

ਦੁਹਾ  ਸਿਰਿਆ  ਕਾ  ਖਸਮੁ  ਆਪਿ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਥਾਉ  ॥ 
दुहा सिरिआ का खसमु आपि अवरु न दूजा थाउ ॥ 
Ḏuhā siri▫ā kā kẖasam āp avar na ḏūjā thā▫o. 
The Lord is the Master of both worlds; there is no other place of rest. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਤੁਠੈ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਚਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੯॥੧॥੨੬॥ 
सतिगुर तुठै पाइआ नानक सचा नाउ ॥९॥१॥२६॥ 
Saṯgur ṯuṯẖai pā▫i▫ā Nānak sacẖā nā▫o. ||9||1||26|| 
When the True Guru is pleased and satisfied, O Nanak, the True Name is obtained. ||9||1||26||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 22, 2008)

ਸਾਰੇ ਮਨੋਰਥ ਸਿਧ ਹੋਣ, ਕਿਸਮਤ ਪਲਟੇ
To straighten all worldly affairs and to change one's fate for the better.

ਗਉੜੀ  ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी गुआरेरी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī gu▫ārerī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਕਰਮ  ਭੂਮਿ  ਮਹਿ  ਬੋਅਹੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥ 
करम भूमि महि बोअहु नामु ॥ 
Karam bẖūm mėh bo▫ahu nām. 
In the field of karma, plant the seed of the Naam. 

ਪੂਰਨ  ਹੋਇ  ਤੁਮਾਰਾ  ਕਾਮੁ  ॥ 
पूरन होइ तुमारा कामु ॥ 
Pūran ho▫e ṯumārā kām. 
Your works shall be brought to fruition. 

ਫਲ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਮਿਟੈ  ਜਮ  ਤ੍ਰਾਸ  ॥ 
फल पावहि मिटै जम त्रास ॥ 
Fal pāvahi mitai jam ṯarās. 
You shall obtain these fruits, and the fear of death shall be dispelled. 

ਨਿਤ  ਗਾਵਹਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਜਾਸ  ॥੧॥ 
नित गावहि हरि हरि गुण जास ॥१॥ 
Niṯ gāvahi har har guṇ jās. ||1|| 
Sing continually the Glorious Praises of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਉਰਿ  ਧਾਰਿ  ॥ 
हरि हरि नामु अंतरि उरि धारि ॥ 
Har har nām anṯar ur ḏẖār. 
Keep the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, enshrined in your heart, 

ਸੀਘਰ  ਕਾਰਜੁ  ਲੇਹੁ  ਸਵਾਰਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सीघर कारजु लेहु सवारि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sīgẖar kāraj leho savār. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
and your affairs shall be quickly resolved. ||1||Pause|| 

ਅਪਨੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਿਉ  ਹੋਹੁ  ਸਾਵਧਾਨੁ  ॥ 
अपने प्रभ सिउ होहु सावधानु ॥ 
Apne parabẖ si▫o hohu sāvḏẖān. 
Be always attentive to your God; 

ਤਾ  ਤੂੰ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਮਾਨੁ  ॥ 
ता तूं दरगह पावहि मानु ॥ 
Ŧā ṯūŉ ḏargėh pāvahi mān. 
thus you shall be honored in His Court. 

ਉਕਤਿ  ਸਿਆਣਪ  ਸਗਲੀ  ਤਿਆਗੁ  ॥ 
उकति सिआणप सगली तिआगु ॥ 
Ukaṯ si▫āṇap saglī ṯi▫āg. 
Give up all your clever tricks and devices, 

ਸੰਤ  ਜਨਾ  ਕੀ  ਚਰਣੀ  ਲਾਗੁ  ॥੨॥ 
संत जना की चरणी लागु ॥२॥ 
Sanṯ janā kī cẖarṇī lāg. ||2|| 
and hold tight to the Feet of the Saints. ||2|| 

ਸਰਬ  ਜੀਅ  ਹਹਿ  ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਹਾਥਿ  ॥ 
सरब जीअ हहि जा कै हाथि ॥ 
Sarab jī▫a hėh jā kai hāth. 
The One, who holds all creatures in His Hands, 

ਕਦੇ  ਨ  ਵਿਛੁੜੈ  ਸਭ  ਕੈ  ਸਾਥਿ  ॥ 
कदे न विछुड़ै सभ कै साथि ॥ 
Kaḏe na vicẖẖuṛai sabẖ kai sāth. 
is never separated from them; He is with them all. 

ਉਪਾਵ  ਛੋਡਿ  ਗਹੁ  ਤਿਸ  ਕੀ  ਓਟ  ॥ 
उपाव छोडि गहु तिस की ओट ॥ 
Upāv cẖẖod gahu ṯis kī ot. 
Abandon your clever devices, and grasp hold of His Support. 

ਨਿਮਖ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਛੋਟਿ  ॥੩॥ 
निमख माहि होवै तेरी छोटि ॥३॥ 
Nimakẖ māhi hovai ṯerī cẖẖot. ||3|| 
In an instant, you shall be saved. ||3|| 

ਸਦਾ  ਨਿਕਟਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਤਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਜਾਣੁ  ॥ 
सदा निकटि करि तिस नो जाणु ॥ 
Saḏā nikat kar ṯis no jāṇ. 
Know that He is always near at hand. 

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕੀ  ਆਗਿਆ  ਸਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਮਾਨੁ  ॥ 
प्रभ की आगिआ सति करि मानु ॥ 
Parabẖ kī āgi▫ā saṯ kar mān. 
Accept the Order of God as True. 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੈ  ਬਚਨਿ  ਮਿਟਾਵਹੁ  ਆਪੁ  ॥ 
गुर कै बचनि मिटावहु आपु ॥ 
Gur kai bacẖan mitāvhu āp. 
Through the Guru's Teachings, eradicate selfishness and conceit. 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਪਿ  ਜਾਪੁ  ॥੪॥੪॥੭੩॥ 
हरि हरि नामु नानक जपि जापु ॥४॥४॥७३॥ 
Har har nām Nānak jap jāp. ||4||4||73|| 
O Nanak, chant and meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||4||4||73||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 22, 2008)

ਬੰਦਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਟਕਾਰਾ ਪਾਵੇ, ਮੁਸ਼ਕਲਾਂ ਆਸਾਨ ਹੋਣ
To break away from over attachment and slavery of the mind, 
to lighten one's self from burden of difficulties.

ਗਉੜੀ  ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी गुआरेरी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī gu▫ārerī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਬੰਧਨ  ਤੋੜਿ  ਬੋਲਾਵੈ  ਰਾਮੁ  ॥ 
बंधन तोड़ि बोलावै रामु ॥ 
Banḏẖan ṯoṛ bolāvai rām. 
He breaks our bonds, and inspires us to chant the Lord's Name. 

ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਧਿਆਨੁ  ॥ 
मन महि लागै साचु धिआनु ॥ 
Man mėh lāgai sācẖ ḏẖi▫ān. 
With the mind centered in meditation on the True Lord, 

ਮਿਟਹਿ  ਕਲੇਸ  ਸੁਖੀ  ਹੋਇ  ਰਹੀਐ  ॥ 
मिटहि कलेस सुखी होइ रहीऐ ॥ 
Mitėh kales sukẖī ho▫e rahī▫ai. 
anguish is eradicated, and one comes to dwell in peace. 

ਐਸਾ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਕਹੀਐ  ॥੧॥ 
ऐसा दाता सतिगुरु कहीऐ ॥१॥ 
Aisā ḏāṯā saṯgur kahī▫ai. ||1|| 
Such is the True Guru, the Great Giver. ||1|| 

ਸੋ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ  ਜਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਾਵੈ  ॥ 
सो सुखदाता जि नामु जपावै ॥ 
So sukẖ▫ḏāṯa jė nām japāvai. 
He alone is the Giver of peace, who inspires us to chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 

ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮਿਲਾਵੈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
करि किरपा तिसु संगि मिलावै ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Kar kirpā ṯis sang milāvai. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
By His Grace, He leads us to merge with Him. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਦਇਆਲੁ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਆਪਿ  ਮਿਲਾਵੈ  ॥ 
जिसु होइ दइआलु तिसु आपि मिलावै ॥ 
Jis ho▫e ḏa▫i▫āl ṯis āp milāvai. 
He unites with Himself those unto whom He has shown His Mercy. 

ਸਰਬ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਤੇ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥ 
सरब निधान गुरू ते पावै ॥ 
Sarab niḏẖān gurū ṯe pāvai. 
All treasures are received from the Guru. 

ਆਪੁ  ਤਿਆਗਿ  ਮਿਟੈ  ਆਵਣ  ਜਾਣਾ  ॥ 
आपु तिआगि मिटै आवण जाणा ॥ 
Āp ṯi▫āg mitai āvaṇ jāṇā. 
Renouncing selfishness and conceit, coming and going come to an end. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਪਛਾਣਾ  ॥੨॥ 
साध कै संगि पारब्रहमु पछाणा ॥२॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang pārbarahm pacẖẖāṇā. ||2|| 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, the Supreme Lord God is recognized. ||2|| 

ਜਨ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਭਏ  ਦਇਆਲ  ॥ 
जन ऊपरि प्रभ भए दइआल ॥ 
Jan ūpar parabẖ bẖa▫e ḏa▫i▫āl. 
God has become merciful to His humble servant.

ਜਨ  ਕੀ  ਟੇਕ  ਏਕ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ॥ 
जन की टेक एक गोपाल ॥ 
Jan kī tek ek gopāl. 
The One Lord of the Universe is the Support of His humble servants. 

ਏਕਾ  ਲਿਵ  ਏਕੋ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਾਉ  ॥ 
एका लिव एको मनि भाउ ॥ 
Ėkā liv eko man bẖā▫o. 
They love the One Lord; their minds are filled with love for the Lord. 

ਸਰਬ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਜਨ  ਕੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੩॥ 
सरब निधान जन कै हरि नाउ ॥३॥ 
Sarab niḏẖān jan kai har nā▫o. ||3|| 
The Name of the Lord is all treasures for them. ||3|| 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਸਿਉ  ਲਾਗੀ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ॥ 
पारब्रहम सिउ लागी प्रीति ॥ 
Pārbarahm si▫o lāgī parīṯ. 
They are in love with the Supreme Lord God; 

ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਕਰਣੀ  ਸਾਚੀ  ਰੀਤਿ  ॥ 
निरमल करणी साची रीति ॥ 
Nirmal karṇī sācẖī rīṯ. 
their actions are pure, and their lifestyle is true. 

ਗੁਰਿ  ਪੂਰੈ  ਮੇਟਿਆ  ਅੰਧਿਆਰਾ  ॥ 
गुरि पूरै मेटिआ अंधिआरा ॥ 
Gur pūrai meti▫ā anḏẖi▫ārā. 
The Perfect Guru has dispelled the darkness. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਅਪਰ  ਅਪਾਰਾ  ॥੪॥੨੪॥੯੩॥ 
नानक का प्रभु अपर अपारा ॥४॥२४॥९३॥ 
Nānak kā parabẖ apar apārā. ||4||24||93|| 
Nanak's God is Incomparable and Infinite. ||4||24||93||


----------



## Bhai Harbans Lal (Oct 25, 2008)

International Interfaith Conference, Guru Granth Sahib Ji – the Sikh Guru’s message to humanity Respecting World Scriptures and living up to their message Tercentenary ‘Gurta Gaddi’ Celebrations 1708 – 2008 -  photo by DS Chahal
​*International Interfaith Conference on Guru Granth Sahib Adopts Hazur Sahib Declaration*


_Nanded_. To celebrate Tercentenary of _Gurtagaddi_, (ordination of Guru Granth Sahib as the Eternal Guru of the Sikhs) an international conference was held at Guru Gobind Singh Institute of Engineering & Technology from September 25th – 28th.  

Speakers and scholars from all continents and countries such as USA, Canada, England, India, Pakistan, East Africa, Australia, Dubai, and Europe representing world religions including Hinduism, Islam, Buddhism, Judaism, Christianity, Baha’i and the Sikh Dharam participated.  They included academicians, university administrators as Vic Chancellors, and artists. ‘They encouraged governments and civil societies to respect scriptures of all traditions’, said the conference convenor, Sukhbir Singh of England. 

According to Dr. P.S. Pasricha, Chairman of Administrative Committee, Takhat Sachkhand Sri Hazur Sahib, Nanded / Coordinator, Gurtagaddi celebrations, 2008,  ‘the purpose was to further promote interfaith dialogues, for developing greater insight of religious beliefs, as well as opening the door to the understanding of one’s neighbours’ religion’.  

‘It is not an attempt for fusion of religions, but a quest to nurture an appreciation of similarities and to value the differences.  Such initiatives will reduce global conflicts and promote peace’ said Bhai Sahib Mohinder Singh, Chairman, Guru Nanak Nishkam Sewak Jatha, UK.  

‘This conference aimed to reach academics, spiritual leaders and civil society as a whole to build bridges in faith communities. To achieve these objectives will be the best tribute to the composers of the Guru Granth’s hymns’, said American scholar, Dr. Harbans Lal who is President of the Academy of Guru Granth Studies.

This international conference was a prelude to a series of celebrations and conferences to be held throughout the world.  Sri Hazur Sahib, Nanded will host the major celebrations at the end of October 2008 when Dr Manmohan Singh, the Prime Minister of India and Sonia Gandhi, the President of Indian National Congress are expected to pay a visit to the city.  Sikhs hope to reach the world audience about the messages of their Sacred scripture, Sri Guru Granth Sahib, through this and similar other conferences. 

Singh Sahib Kulwant Singh, Jathedar of Takhat Sri Abchalnagar Hazur Sahib, welcomed the participants. Singh Sahib Giani Gurbachan Singh, Jathedar of Sri Akal Takhat, told the audience that ‘Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji’s message was not for Sikhs alone, but a lighthouse for all humanity.’ Jathedar Iqbal Singh of Patna Takhat and former Jathedar Akal Takhat Giani Joginder Singh Vedanti, also spoke and led prayer meetings.

Each day the conference began with sacred chanting and prayers from different world religions. They were followed by academic presentations ending with sacred music from many world traditions. There were 45 academic papers presented in 12 academic sessions and 40 messages of goodwill received. Over 150 students enriched the audience and volunteered to serve the international delegates. 
_According to Dr. Harbans Lal who sought input from a number of participating scholars the various presentations and discussions at the conference seemed to express a consensus that:  1. __the initiatives taken by Guru Gobind Singh were clearly to establish world peace through promoting the spirit of understanding, compassion, peace, gratitude, and reverence for nature. 2. the wisdom of the Guru Granth Sahib would be of great value to the modern world and its civil societies to  unite under the universal inspiration of  One Spirit One World._

His Holiness the Dalai Lama while commenting on the conference said that ‘religion should be used as basis for friendship, brotherhood and sisterhood.  Active dialogue can lead to mutual enrichment of ethics and spiritual practice.  We should encourage an increase in contacts among the followers of different religions and visits to each other’s places of pilgrimage and prayer.’

Dharma Master Hsin Tao, Founder of Museum of World Religions shared his message of good will; ‘may the sharing of scriptures of different faiths during this conference lead to an ever deeper understanding and collaboration among the religious leaders, scholars and people of faith who will participate in this important event.  May the fruits of wisdom and love be generously shared with others, so that this world will become a better home for all of us.’

Hazrat Moulana Jameel Ahmed Ilyasi, President and Secretary General of All India Organisation of Imams and Mosques declared; ‘I bring from India the good wishes and blessings of half a million Imams of India who are the local religious and spiritual guides of 200 million Muslims of India.’

Dr William F Vendley, Secretary General of World Conference of Religions for Peace stated; ‘I particularly congratulate the organizers of the tercentenary for convening an interfaith conference to mark this significant event in the Sikh religion.  In our modern pluralistic societies, it is increasingly incumbent on religious leadership to build harmonious relations with other faith communities with whom we share this earth.’

Dr Gunnar Stalsett, Bishop Emeritus and Moderator on behalf of the European Council of Religious Leaders, sent his best wishes and prayers; ‘the Guru Granth Sahib has inspired the faithful to serve humanity by promoting peace and reconciliation across boundaries of religions and cultures.’

The Archbishop of Canterbury, Dr Rowan Williams, said ‘it gives me great pleasure to offer Sikhs my warmest congratulations on the 300th Anniversary of the declaration by Guru Gobind Singh that the Guru Granth Sahib would be the Guru or future guidance for all Sikhs.’

Dr. William Ozanne from the Archdiocesan Commission for Interreligious Dialogue  and Catholic Bishops Conference of England and Wales Committee for other faiths said that; ‘the Sikh community are very blessed in having the guidance of the Guru Granth Sahib in which the response to the call of God on the part of the great Guru of Sikhism is brought to fruition.  May it continue to lead this great people into paths of virtue and service to God and the world.  The Roman Catholic community offers congratulations for this wonderful celebration.’

Rabbi David Rosen, Chair of International Jewish Committee for Inter-religious consultations in his profound video message for the conference said ‘I take this opportunity to wish the Sikh community that your celebrations will be a source of inspiration, to deepen the knowledge and commitment within your own communities, within your younger generations to the Sikh Sacred Scripture the Guru Granth.  Both of our communities are small communities, minorities, but we both have traditions and teachings within our sacred scriptures that can be a source of blessing, that _must_ be a source of blessing for all humanity.  May this conference inspire to deepen your own commitment to your own heritage, and to be a source of enrichment and blessing for all humankind.’

Dr Alon Goshen-Gottstein, on behalf of the Elijah Board of World Religious Leaders, in a joint message of affection and blessings from the Elijah Interfaith Institute wrote; ‘we are confident that your gathering will further the understanding and contributions of the Sikh community to a better world.’

The Hon. W Musalia Mudavadi EGH, MP, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for local government of Kenya in his statement of peace and affection said that ‘we the people of Kenya join the Sikhs the world over in the celebrations of the exaltation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib as a spiritual guide not only to the Sikhs, but to the entire humanity.’

The Mayor of the City of Sri Hazur Sahib Nanded, Balwant Singh Gadiwale, invited all speakers and delegates for a reception and introduction to the City.  There were evenings of sacred music and folk cultural presentations. The delegates were given a pilgrimage tour of Sikh Holy Shrines, as well as shrines of other religions.  

The conference also served as a pre-Parliament event for the next Council for the Parliament of the World Religions’ international conference to be held in Melbourne, Australia, in December 2009.  Dr William Lesher, President of CPWR was the keynote speaker at the Nader conference.

The four day conference concluded with unanimous adoption of the Hazure Sahib Declaration of the *Guiding Principles for Civil Society *based upon the Guru Granth philosophy as deliberated by over 50 scholars and religious leaders during four dasys.  

*Sri Hazur Sahib 2008 Declaration*
* of *
* Guiding Principles for Civil Society*

*1.* *To recognize presence of Divine Light in every living being.*
*2.* *To recognize that the earth is created according to God’s cosmic blueprint and it is therefore intrinsically good. Nature is our mother, our home, our security, our peace, our past and our future. It is our obligation to treat natural things and habitats as our sacred shrines, to be revered and preserved in all their intricate and fragile beauty. *
*3.* *God is the Creator and its creative manifestation extends to all humans. Therefore, all humans are intrinsically creative in partnership with God.*
*4.* *It is human destiny to emulate divine attributes; such as Identity with Truth, Fearlessness, Without Animosity, Eternal Personality, beyond the genetic and mimetic imprisonments, and Free Spirit that lives in Gratitude and humility. *
*5.* *To experience Divinity in work and service, in art and science, in philosophy and religion, and in the environment and creation. *
*6.* *To follow the principles of righteous living by believing in: Human Equality, Human Dignity, Justice, and Human Behaviors that cleanse the Body and the Mind.*
*7.* *To build institutions of altruism and sharing in all social infrastructures. *
*8.* *To be advocate for those who are most vulnerable in our society.*
*9.* *To harness spiritual and moral responsibility to guide politics and political institutions, and to provide guidelines for leadership of religious organizations.*
*10.* *To build a world order without the culture of “mera (mine) tera” (yours) psychology. *

Presented by: 
Dr. Bhai Harbans Lal, President Academy of Guru Granth Studies
Seconded and elaborated by:
Bhai Sahib Mohinder Singh, Head of Guru Nanak Nishkam Sewak Jatha, UK
Supporting presentations by:
Dr. William Lesher, Chairman of the Council of Parliament of World Religions
Imam Umar Ahmed Ilyasi, Secretary General All India Organisation of Imams of Mosques
Sardarni Balvinder Kaur Dhillon  of UK on behalf of the women delegations
Dr. William (Bill) Ozanne, Secretary, Commission for Inter-Religious Dialogue, Archdiocese of Birmingham representing Roman Catholics 
Professor Madan Mohan Verma, Hindu scholar representing Interfaith Foundation
Singh Sahib Iqbal Singh, Jathedar Takhat Sri Patna Sahib 
Bhai Sahib Satpal Singh Khalsa on behalf Sikh Dharma International and Guru Ram Das Mission
Singh Sahib Gurbachan Singh, Jathedar Akal Takhat (through Bhai Satpal Singh)
Lama Rizzini Dorjee, Head of Buddhist delegation
Professor Balwant Singh Dhillon, Guru Nanak Dev University

(Adopted unanimously by the Concluding Session of the Conference on 28 September, 2008)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_For Further Information Contact, _​_ Sukhbir Singh – sukhbiruk@gmail.com_​_Harbans Lal, __japji08@yahoo.com_​


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you Dr. Bhai Harbans Lal Ji for your ever-present support for the entire Sikh comunity. Waheguru has placed you in high social order to do justice to humanity. This prevalent justice is to recognize ourselves as higher beings and to rise above the animal kingdom. Then truly the preceptor's subjective world would become a 'paradise on earth'.

A long period of peace, joy and happiness on this plane may be termed success. The eternal experience of these qualities is the everlasting life spoken of by Jesus. The real things of life, such as peace, harmony, integrity, and happiness are intangible. They come from the deep self of the human being. That is the true place where......

_.....moth and rust do not consume, and where thieves do not break through and steal.
 MATT:  6:20_
 

Page 511, Line 3
ਇਸੁ ਧਨ ਕਉ ਤਸਕਰੁ ਜੋਹਿ ਨ ਸਕਈ ਨਾ ਓਚਕਾ ਲੈ ਜਾਇ ॥
इसु धन कउ तसकरु जोहि न सकई ना ओचका लै जाइ ॥
Is ḏẖan ka▫o ṯaskar johi na sak▫ī nā ocẖkā lai jā▫e.
Thieves cannot steal this wealth, nor can robbers take it away.
Guru Amar Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 27, 2008)

ਤਪਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਮਨ ਸ਼ਾਂਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਵੇ, ਮੁਸ਼ਕਲਾਂ ਤੇ ਭਰਮ ਭਉ ਹਨੇਰਾ ਦੂਰ ਜਾਵੇ
*To cool down an angered emotion, and remove mind's fear, delusion and doubt.*

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
बिलावलु महला ५ ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: 

ਮਹਾ  ਤਪਤਿ  ਤੇ  ਭਈ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਪਰਸਤ  ਪਾਪ  ਨਾਠੇ  ॥ 
महा तपति ते भई सांति परसत पाप नाठे ॥ 
Mahā ṯapaṯ ṯe bẖa▫ī sāŉṯ parsaṯ pāp nāṯẖe. 
The great fire is put out and cooled; meeting with the Guru, sins run away. 

ਅੰਧ  ਕੂਪ  ਮਹਿ  ਗਲਤ  ਥੇ  ਕਾਢੇ  ਦੇ  ਹਾਥੇ  ॥੧॥ 
अंध कूप महि गलत थे काढे दे हाथे ॥१॥ 
Anḏẖ kūp mėh galaṯ the kādẖe ḏe hāthe. ||1|| 
I fell into the deep dark pit; giving me His Hand, He pulled me out. ||1|| 

ਓਇ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ਸਾਜਨਾ  ਹਮ  ਉਨ  ਕੀ  ਰੇਨ  ॥ 
ओइ हमारे साजना हम उन की रेन ॥ 
O▫e hamāre sājnā ham un kī ren. 
He is my friend; I am the dust of His Feet. 

ਜਿਨ  ਭੇਟਤ  ਹੋਵਤ  ਸੁਖੀ  ਜੀਅ  ਦਾਨੁ  ਦੇਨ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जिन भेटत होवत सुखी जीअ दानु देन ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jin bẖetaṯ hovaṯ sukẖī jī▫a ḏān ḏen. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Meeting with Him, I am at peace; He blesses me with the gift of the soul. ||1||Pause|| 

ਪਰਾ  ਪੂਰਬਲਾ  ਲੀਖਿਆ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਅਬ  ਆਇ  ॥ 
परा पूरबला लीखिआ मिलिआ अब आइ ॥ 
Parā pūrbalā līkẖi▫ā mili▫ā ab ā▫e. 
I have now received my pre-ordained destiny. 

ਬਸਤ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਆਸਾਇ  ॥੨॥ 
बसत संगि हरि साध कै पूरन आसाइ ॥२॥ 
Basaṯ sang har sāḏẖ kai pūran āsā▫e. ||2|| 
Dwelling with the Lord's Holy Saints, my hopes are fulfilled. ||2|| 

ਭੈ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਤਿਹੁ  ਲੋਕ  ਕੇ  ਪਾਏ  ਸੁਖ  ਥਾਨ  ॥ 
भै बिनसे तिहु लोक के पाए सुख थान ॥ 
Bẖai binse ṯihu lok ke pā▫e sukẖ thān. 
The fear of the three worlds is dispelled, and I have found my place of rest and peace. 

ਦਇਆ  ਕਰੀ  ਸਮਰਥ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਬਸਿਆ  ਮਨਿ  ਨਾਮ  ॥੩॥ 
दइआ करी समरथ गुरि बसिआ मनि नाम ॥३॥ 
Ḏa▫i▫ā karī samrath gur basi▫ā man nām. ||3|| 
The all-powerful Guru has taken pity upon me, and the Naam has come to dwell in my mind. ||3|| 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੀ  ਤੂ  ਟੇਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਆਧਾਰ  ॥ 
नानक की तू टेक प्रभ तेरा आधार ॥ 
Nānak kī ṯū tek parabẖ ṯerā āḏẖār. 
O God, You are the Anchor and Support of Nanak. 

ਕਰਣ  ਕਾਰਣ  ਸਮਰਥ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਹਰਿ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਪਾਰ  ॥੪॥੧੯॥੪੯॥ 
करण कारण समरथ प्रभ हरि अगम अपार ॥४॥१९॥४९॥ 
Karaṇ kāraṇ samrath parabẖ har agam apār. ||4||19||49|| 
He is the Doer, the Cause of causes; the All-powerful Lord God is inaccessible and infinite. ||4||19||49||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 27, 2008)

ਦੁਸ਼ਟਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਦੁਸ਼ਮਣਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਰਖਿਆ ਕਰੇ
To clear one's path from enemies and evil-minded people.

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਰਾਖਿ  ਲੀਆ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਪੂਰੈ  ਆਪਿ  ॥ 
राखि लीआ गुरि पूरै आपि ॥ 
Rākẖ lī▫ā gur pūrai āp. 
The Perfect Guru Himself has saved me. 

ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਕਉ  ਲਾਗੋ  ਸੰਤਾਪੁ  ॥੧॥ 
मनमुख कउ लागो संतापु ॥१॥ 
Manmukẖ ka▫o lāgo sanṯāp. ||1|| 
The self-willed manmukhs are afflicted with misfortune. ||1|| 

ਗੁਰੂ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਜਪਿ  ਮੀਤ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ॥ 
गुरू गुरू जपि मीत हमारे ॥ 
Gurū gurū jap mīṯ hamāre. 
Chant and meditate on the Guru, the Guru, O my friend. 

ਮੁਖ  ਊਜਲ  ਹੋਵਹਿ  ਦਰਬਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
मुख ऊजल होवहि दरबारे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Mukẖ ūjal hovėh ḏarbāre. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Your face shall be radiant in the Court of the Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਚਰਣ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਵਸਾਇ  ॥ 
गुर के चरण हिरदै वसाइ ॥ 
Gur ke cẖaraṇ hirḏai vasā▫e. 
Enshrine the Feet of the Guru within your heart; 

ਦੁਖ  ਦੁਸਮਨ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਹਤੈ  ਬਲਾਇ  ॥੨॥ 
दुख दुसमन तेरी हतै बलाइ ॥२॥ 
Ḏukẖ ḏusman ṯerī haṯai balā▫e. ||2|| 
your pains, enemies and bad luck shall be destroyed. ||2|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸਹਾਈ  ॥ 
गुर का सबदु तेरै संगि सहाई ॥ 
Gur kā sabaḏ ṯerai sang sahā▫ī. 
The Word of the Guru's Shabad is your Companion and Helper. 

ਦਇਆਲ  ਭਏ  ਸਗਲੇ  ਜੀਅ  ਭਾਈ  ॥੩॥ 
दइआल भए सगले जीअ भाई ॥३॥ 
Ḏa▫i▫āl bẖa▫e sagle jī▫a bẖā▫ī. ||3|| 
O Siblings of Destiny, all beings shall be kind to you. ||3|| 

ਗੁਰਿ  ਪੂਰੈ  ਜਬ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਕਰੀ  ॥ 
गुरि पूरै जब किरपा करी ॥ 
Gur pūrai jab kirpā karī. 
When the Perfect Guru granted His Grace, 

ਭਨਤਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਪੂਰੀ  ਪਰੀ  ॥੪॥੫੪॥੧੨੩॥ 
भनति नानक मेरी पूरी परी ॥४॥५४॥१२३॥ 
Bẖanaṯ Nānak merī pūrī parī. ||4||54||123|| 
says Nanak, I was totally, completely fulfilled. ||4||54||123||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 27, 2008)

ਕਸ਼ਟ ਹਟੇ, ਦੁਧ ਪੁਤ ਤੇ ਧਨ ਪਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਵੇ
*Remove tensions, receive son/child, milk/heart's desires and wealth.*

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰ  ਮਨ  ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਓਟ  ਗਹੀਜੈ  ਰੇ  ॥ 
पारब्रहम पूरन परमेसुर मन ता की ओट गहीजै रे ॥ 
Pārbarahm pūran parmesur man ṯā kī ot gahījai re. 
He is the Supreme Lord God, the Perfect Transcendent Lord; O my mind, hold tight to the Support of the One 

ਜਿਨਿ  ਧਾਰੇ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ  ਖੰਡ  ਹਰਿ  ਤਾ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪੀਜੈ  ਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जिनि धारे ब्रहमंड खंड हरि ता को नामु जपीजै रे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jin ḏẖāre barahmand kẖand har ṯā ko nām japījai re. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
who established the solar systems and galaxies. Chant the Name of that Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਮਨ  ਕੀ  ਮਤਿ  ਤਿਆਗਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਬੂਝਿ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਰੇ  ॥ 
मन की मति तिआगहु हरि जन हुकमु बूझि सुखु पाईऐ रे ॥ 
Man kī maṯ ṯi▫āgahu har jan hukam būjẖ sukẖ pā▫ī▫ai re. 
Renounce the intellectual cleverness of your mind, O humble servants of the Lord; understanding the Hukam of His Command, peace is found. 

ਜੋ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਕਰੈ  ਸੋਈ  ਭਲ  ਮਾਨਹੁ  ਸੁਖਿ  ਦੁਖਿ  ਓਹੀ  ਧਿਆਈਐ  ਰੇ  ॥੧॥ 
जो प्रभु करै सोई भल मानहु सुखि दुखि ओही धिआईऐ रे ॥१॥ 
Jo parabẖ karai so▫ī bẖal mānhu sukẖ ḏukẖ ohī ḏẖi▫ā▫ī▫ai re. ||1|| 
Whatever God does, accept that with pleasure; in comfort and in suffering, meditate on Him. ||1|| 

ਕੋਟਿ  ਪਤਿਤ  ਉਧਾਰੇ  ਖਿਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਬਾਰ  ਨ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਰੇ  ॥ 
कोटि पतित उधारे खिन महि करते बार न लागै रे ॥ 
Kot paṯiṯ uḏẖāre kẖin mėh karṯe bār na lāgai re. 
The Creator emancipates millions of sinners in an instant, without a moment's delay. 

ਦੀਨ  ਦਰਦ  ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਤਿਸਹਿ  ਨਿਵਾਜੈ  ਰੇ  ॥੨॥ 
दीन दरद दुख भंजन सुआमी जिसु भावै तिसहि निवाजै रे ॥२॥ 
Ḏīn ḏaraḏ ḏukẖ bẖanjan su▫āmī jis bẖāvai ṯisėh nivājai re. ||2|| 
The Lord, the Destroyer of the pain and sorrow of the poor, blesses those with whom He is pleased. ||2|| 

ਸਭ  ਕੋ  ਮਾਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ  ਜੀਅ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਗਰੁ  ਰੇ  ॥ 
सभ को मात पिता प्रतिपालक जीअ प्रान सुख सागरु रे ॥ 
Sabẖ ko māṯ piṯā parṯipālak jī▫a parān sukẖ sāgar re. 
He is Mother and Father, the Cherisher of all; He is the Breath of life of all beings, the Ocean of peace. 

ਦੇਂਦੇ  ਤੋਟਿ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਪੂਰਿ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਰਤਨਾਗਰੁ  ਰੇ  ॥੩॥ 
देंदे तोटि नाही तिसु करते पूरि रहिओ रतनागरु रे ॥३॥ 
Ḏeŉḏe ṯot nāhī ṯis karṯe pūr rahi▫o raṯnāgar re. ||3|| 
While giving so generously, the Creator does not diminish at all. The Source of jewels, He is All-pervading. ||3|| 

ਜਾਚਿਕੁ  ਜਾਚੈ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਘਟ  ਘਟ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਸੋਈ  ਰੇ  ॥ 
जाचिकु जाचै नामु तेरा सुआमी घट घट अंतरि सोई रे ॥ 
Jācẖik jācẖai nām ṯerā su▫āmī gẖat gẖat anṯar so▫ī re. 
The beggar begs for Your Name, O Lord and Master; God is contained deep within the nucleus of each and every heart. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ਜਾ  ਤੇ  ਬ੍ਰਿਥਾ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ਰੇ  ॥੪॥੧੬॥੧੩੭॥ 
नानकु दासु ता की सरणाई जा ते ब्रिथा न कोई रे ॥४॥१६॥१३७॥ 
Nānak ḏās ṯā kī sarṇā▫ī jā ṯe baritha na ko▫ī re. ||4||16||137|| 
Slave Nanak has entered His Sanctuary; no one returns from Him empty-handed. ||4||16||137||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 28, 2008)

ਜਦੋਂ ਬਾਲਕ ਮਾਤਾ ਦੇ ਪੇਟ ਵਿਚ ਬਣੇ ਤਾਂ ੪੦ ਦਿਨ ਪਾਠ ਕਰੇ ਬਾਲਕ ਆਯੂ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ
*(During pregnancy, recite this prayer for 40 days to get a healthy child)*

ਗਉੜੀ  ਬੈਰਾਗਣਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ 
गउड़ी बैरागणि महला ४ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī bairāgaṇ mėhlā 4. 
Gauree Bairaagan, Fourth Mehl: 

ਜਿਉ  ਜਨਨੀ  ਗਰਭੁ  ਪਾਲਤੀ  ਸੁਤ  ਕੀ  ਕਰਿ  ਆਸਾ  ॥ 
जिउ जननी गरभु पालती सुत की करि आसा ॥ 
Ji▫o jannī garabẖ pālṯī suṯ kī kar āsā. 
The mother nourishes the fetus in the womb, hoping for a son, 

ਵਡਾ  ਹੋਇ  ਧਨੁ  ਖਾਟਿ  ਦੇਇ  ਕਰਿ  ਭੋਗ  ਬਿਲਾਸਾ  ॥ 
वडा होइ धनु खाटि देइ करि भोग बिलासा ॥ 
vadā ho▫e ḏẖan kẖāt ḏe▫e kar bẖog bilāsā. 
who will grow and earn and give her money to enjoy herself. 

ਤਿਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਾਖਦਾ  ਦੇ  ਆਪਿ  ਹਥਾਸਾ  ॥੧॥ 
तिउ हरि जन प्रीति हरि राखदा दे आपि हथासा ॥१॥ 
Ŧi▫o har jan parīṯ har rākẖ▫ḏā ḏe āp hathāsā. ||1|| 
In just the same way, the humble servant of the Lord loves the Lord, who extends His Helping Hand to us. ||1|| 
ਮੇਰੇ  ਰਾਮ  ਮੈ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਾਖੁ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਗੁਸਈਆ  ॥ 
मेरे राम मै मूरख हरि राखु मेरे गुसईआ ॥ 
Mere rām mai mūrakẖ har rākẖ mere gus▫ī▫ā. 
O my Lord, I am so foolish; save me, O my Lord God! 

ਜਨ  ਕੀ  ਉਪਮਾ  ਤੁਝਹਿ  ਵਡਈਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जन की उपमा तुझहि वडईआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jan kī upmā ṯujẖėh vad▫ī▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Your servant's praise is Your Own Glorious Greatness. ||1||Pause|| 

ਮੰਦਰਿ  ਘਰਿ  ਆਨੰਦੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਸੁ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਾਵੈ  ॥ 
मंदरि घरि आनंदु हरि हरि जसु मनि भावै ॥ 
Manḏar gẖar ānanḏ har har jas man bẖāvai. 
Those whose minds are pleased by the Praises of the Lord, Har, Har, are joyful in the palaces of their own homes. 

ਸਭ  ਰਸ  ਮੀਠੇ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਲਗਹਿ  ਜਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵੈ  ॥ 
सभ रस मीठे मुखि लगहि जा हरि गुण गावै ॥ 
Sabẖ ras mīṯẖe mukẖ lagėh jā har guṇ gāvai. 
Their mouths savor all the sweet delicacies when they sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ  ਜਨੁ  ਪਰਵਾਰੁ  ਸਧਾਰੁ  ਹੈ  ਇਕੀਹ  ਕੁਲੀ  ਸਭੁ  ਜਗਤੁ  ਛਡਾਵੈ  ॥੨॥ 
हरि जनु परवारु सधारु है इकीह कुली सभु जगतु छडावै ॥२॥ 
Har jan parvār saḏẖār hai ikīh kulī sabẖ jagaṯ cẖẖadāvai. ||2|| 
The Lord's humble servants are the saviors of their families; they save their families for twenty-one generations - they save the entire world! ||2|| 

ਜੋ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਕੀਆ  ਸੋ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੀਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੀ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥ 
जो किछु कीआ सो हरि कीआ हरि की वडिआई ॥ 
Jo kicẖẖ kī▫ā so har kī▫ā har kī vadi▫ā▫ī. 
Whatever has been done, has been done by the Lord; it is the Glorious Greatness of the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਅ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਤੂੰ  ਵਰਤਦਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਪੂਜ  ਕਰਾਈ  ॥ 
हरि जीअ तेरे तूं वरतदा हरि पूज कराई ॥ 
Har jī▫a ṯere ṯūŉ varaṯḏā har pūj karā▫ī. 
O Lord, in Your creatures, You are pervading; You inspire them to worship You. 

ਹਰਿ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਭੰਡਾਰ  ਲਹਾਇਦਾ  ਆਪੇ  ਵਰਤਾਈ  ॥੩॥ 
हरि भगति भंडार लहाइदा आपे वरताई ॥३॥ 
Har bẖagaṯ bẖandār lahā▫iḏā āpe varṯā▫ī. ||3|| 
The Lord leads us to the treasure of devotional worship; He Himself bestows it. ||3|| 

ਲਾਲਾ  ਹਾਟਿ  ਵਿਹਾਝਿਆ  ਕਿਆ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਚਤੁਰਾਈ  ॥ 
लाला हाटि विहाझिआ किआ तिसु चतुराई ॥ 
Lālā hāt vihājẖi▫ā ki▫ā ṯis cẖaṯurā▫ī. 
I am a slave, purchased in Your market; what clever tricks do I have? 

ਜੇ  ਰਾਜਿ  ਬਹਾਲੇ  ਤਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਲਾਮੁ  ਘਾਸੀ  ਕਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਕਢਾਈ  ॥ 
जे राजि बहाले ता हरि गुलामु घासी कउ हरि नामु कढाई ॥ 
Je rāj bahāle ṯā har gulām gẖāsī ka▫o har nām kadẖā▫ī. 
If the Lord were to set me upon a throne, I would still be His slave. If I were a grass-cutter, I would still chant the Lord's Name. 

ਜਨੁ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਾ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਹੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੀ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥੪॥੨॥੮॥੪੬॥ 
जनु नानकु हरि का दासु है हरि की वडिआई ॥४॥२॥८॥४६॥ 
Jan Nānak har kā ḏās hai har kī vadi▫ā▫ī. ||4||2||8||46|| 
Servant Nanak is the slave of the Lord; contemplate the Glorious Greatness of the Lord||4||2||8||46||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 29, 2008)

ਬੱਚੇ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਤਕਲੀਫ ਜਾਂ ਤਾਪ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਇਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਜਾਪ ਕਰੋ
*If a child is in difficulty or has high fever/ailment, recite this prayer*

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
बिलावलु महला ५ ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: 

ਤਾਪੁ  ਲਾਹਿਆ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਿਰਜਨਹਾਰਿ  ॥ 
तापु लाहिआ गुर सिरजनहारि ॥ 
Ŧāp lāhi▫ā gur sirjanhār. 
Through the Guru, the Creator Lord has subdued the fever. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਅਪਨੇ  ਕਉ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਈ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਪੈਜ  ਰਖੀ  ਸਾਰੈ  ਸੰਸਾਰਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सतिगुर अपने कउ बलि जाई जिनि पैज रखी सारै संसारि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Saṯgur apne ka▫o bal jā▫ī jin paij rakẖī sārai sansār. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I am a sacrifice to my True Guru, who has saved the honor of the whole world. ||1||Pause|| 

ਕਰੁ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਧਾਰਿ  ਬਾਲਿਕੁ  ਰਖਿ  ਲੀਨੋ  ॥ 
करु मसतकि धारि बालिकु रखि लीनो ॥ 
Kar masṯak ḏẖār bālik rakẖ līno. 
Placing His Hand on the child's forehead, He saved him. 

ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਮਹਾ  ਰਸੁ  ਦੀਨੋ  ॥੧॥ 
प्रभि अम्रित नामु महा रसु दीनो ॥१॥ 
Parabẖ amriṯ nām mahā ras ḏīno. ||1|| 
God blessed me with the supreme, sublime essence of the Ambrosial Naam. ||1|| 

ਦਾਸ  ਕੀ  ਲਾਜ  ਰਖੈ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨੁ  ॥ 
दास की लाज रखै मिहरवानु ॥ 
Ḏās kī lāj rakẖai miharvān. 
The Merciful Lord saves the honor of His slave. 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਬੋਲੈ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਪਰਵਾਨੁ  ॥੨॥੬॥੮੬॥ 
गुरु नानकु बोलै दरगह परवानु ॥२॥६॥८६॥ 
Gur Nānak bolai ḏargėh parvān. ||2||6||86|| 
Guru Nanak speaks - it is confirmed in the Court of the Lord. ||2||6||86||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 29, 2008)

ਬੱਚੇ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਦੁਖ ਤਕਲੀਫ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਇਹ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਜਾਪ ਕਰਨਾ, ਬੱਚਾ ਠੀਕ ਹੋਵੇ
To provide 24/7 protection and health for a child.

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
बिलावलु महला ५ ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: 

ਅਪਣੇ  ਬਾਲਕ  ਆਪਿ  ਰਖਿਅਨੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਗੁਰਦੇਵ  ॥ 
अपणे बालक आपि रखिअनु पारब्रहम गुरदेव ॥ 
Apṇe bālak āp rakẖi▫an pārbarahm gurḏev. 
The Supreme Lord God, through the Divine Guru, has Himself protected and preserved His children. 

ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਸਹਜ  ਆਨਦ  ਭਏ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਭਈ  ਸੇਵ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सुख सांति सहज आनद भए पूरन भई सेव ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sukẖ sāŉṯ sahj ānaḏ bẖa▫e pūran bẖa▫ī sev. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Celestial peace, tranquility and bliss have come to pass; my service has been perfect. ||1||Pause|| 

ਭਗਤ  ਜਨਾ  ਕੀ  ਬੇਨਤੀ  ਸੁਣੀ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਆਪਿ  ॥ 
भगत जना की बेनती सुणी प्रभि आपि ॥ 
Bẖagaṯ janā kī benṯī suṇī parabẖ āp. 
God Himself has heard the prayers of His humble devotees. 

ਰੋਗ  ਮਿਟਾਇ  ਜੀਵਾਲਿਅਨੁ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਵਡ  ਪਰਤਾਪੁ  ॥੧॥ 
रोग मिटाइ जीवालिअनु जा का वड परतापु ॥१॥ 
Rog mitā▫e jīvāli▫an jā kā vad parṯāp. ||1|| 
He dispelled my disease, and rejuvenated me; His glorious radiance is so great! ||1|| 

ਦੋਖ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ਬਖਸਿਅਨੁ  ਅਪਣੀ  ਕਲ  ਧਾਰੀ  ॥ 
दोख हमारे बखसिअनु अपणी कल धारी ॥ 
Ḏokẖ hamāre bakẖsi▫an apṇī kal ḏẖārī. 
He has forgiven me for my sins, and interceded with His power. 

ਮਨ  ਬਾਂਛਤ  ਫਲ  ਦਿਤਿਅਨੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ॥੨॥੧੬॥੮੦॥ 
मन बांछत फल दितिअनु नानक बलिहारी ॥२॥१६॥८०॥ 
Man bāŉcẖẖaṯ fal ḏiṯi▫an Nānak balihārī. ||2||16||80|| 
I have been blessed with the fruits of my mind's desires; Nanak is a sacrifice to Him. ||2||16||80||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 2, 2008)

ਬੱਚੇ ਦੇ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਣ ਤੋਂ ਪਿਛੋਂ ਏਹ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਜਪੋ,  ਰਖਿਆ  ਹੋਵੇਗੀ
After an infant is born, recite this shabad for protection.

 
ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
आसा महला ५ ॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 5. 
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl: 

ਗੁਰ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਰਾਖਿਆ  ਦੇ  ਹਾਥ  ॥ 
गुर पूरे राखिआ दे हाथ ॥ 
Gur pūre rākẖi▫ā ḏe hāth. 
Giving His Hand, the Perfect Guru has protected the child. 

ਪ੍ਰਗਟੁ  ਭਇਆ  ਜਨ  ਕਾ  ਪਰਤਾਪੁ  ॥੧॥ 
प्रगटु भइआ जन का परतापु ॥१॥ 
Pargat bẖa▫i▫ā jan kā parṯāp. ||1|| 
The glory of His servant has become manifest. ||1|| 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਜਪੀ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਧਿਆਈ  ॥ 
गुरु गुरु जपी गुरू गुरु धिआई ॥ 
Gur gur japī gurū gur ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. 
I contemplate the Guru, the Guru; I meditate on the Guru, the Guru. 

ਜੀਅ  ਕੀ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਪਹਿ  ਪਾਈ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जीअ की अरदासि गुरू पहि पाई ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jī▫a kī arḏās gurū pėh pā▫ī. Rahā▫o. 
I offer my heart-felt prayer to the Guru, and it is answered. ||Pause|| 

ਸਰਨਿ  ਪਰੇ  ਸਾਚੇ  ਗੁਰਦੇਵ  ॥ 
सरनि परे साचे गुरदेव ॥ 
Saran pare sācẖe gurḏev. 
I have taken to the Sanctuary of the True Divine Guru. 

ਪੂਰਨ  ਹੋਈ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਸੇਵ  ॥੨॥ 
पूरन होई सेवक सेव ॥२॥ 
Pūran ho▫ī sevak sev. ||2|| 
The service of His servant has been fulfilled. ||2|| 

ਜੀਉ  ਪਿੰਡੁ  ਜੋਬਨੁ  ਰਾਖੈ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ॥ 
जीउ पिंडु जोबनु राखै प्रान ॥ 
Jī▫o pind joban rākẖai parān. 
He has preserved my soul, body, youth and breath of life. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰ  ਕਉ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨ  ॥੩॥੮॥੧੦੨॥ 
कहु नानक गुर कउ कुरबान ॥३॥८॥१०२॥ 
Kaho Nānak gur ka▫o kurbān. ||3||8||102|| 
Says Nanak, I am a sacrifice to the Guru. ||3||8||102||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 2, 2008)

ਸਾਰਿਆਂ ਜਪਾਂ ਤਪਾਂ ਤੇ ਪਾਠਾਂ ਦਾ ਫਲ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਵੇ, ਅਤੇ ਮਨ ਪਵਿੜ੍ਰ ਹੋਵੇ
*To receive benefits of prayer, devotion, doing paath and living truthfully.
And cleansing of mind.
*
ਅਸੰਖ  ਜਪ  ਅਸੰਖ  ਭਾਉ  ॥ 
असंख जप असंख भाउ ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ jap asaŉkẖ bẖā▫o. 
Countless meditations, countless loves. 

ਅਸੰਖ  ਪੂਜਾ  ਅਸੰਖ  ਤਪ  ਤਾਉ  ॥ 
असंख पूजा असंख तप ताउ ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ pūjā asaŉkẖ ṯap ṯā▫o. 
Countless worship services, countless austere disciplines. 

ਅਸੰਖ  ਗਰੰਥ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਵੇਦ  ਪਾਠ  ॥ 
असंख गरंथ मुखि वेद पाठ ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ garanth mukẖ veḏ pāṯẖ. 
Countless scriptures, and ritual recitations of the Vedas. 

ਅਸੰਖ  ਜੋਗ  ਮਨਿ  ਰਹਹਿ  ਉਦਾਸ  ॥ 
असंख जोग मनि रहहि उदास ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ jog man rahahi uḏās. 
Countless Yogis, whose minds remain detached from the world. 

ਅਸੰਖ  ਭਗਤ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਿਆਨ  ਵੀਚਾਰ  ॥ 
असंख भगत गुण गिआन वीचार ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ bẖagaṯ guṇ gi▫ān vīcẖār. 
Countless devotees contemplate the Wisdom and Virtues of the Lord. 

ਅਸੰਖ  ਸਤੀ  ਅਸੰਖ  ਦਾਤਾਰ  ॥ 
असंख सती असंख दातार ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ saṯī asaŉkẖ ḏāṯār. 
Countless the holy, countless the givers. 

ਅਸੰਖ  ਸੂਰ  ਮੁਹ  ਭਖ  ਸਾਰ  ॥ 
असंख सूर मुह भख सार ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ sūr muh bẖakẖ sār. 
Countless heroic spiritual warriors, who bear the brunt of the attack in battle (who with their mouths eat steel). 

ਅਸੰਖ  ਮੋਨਿ  ਲਿਵ  ਲਾਇ  ਤਾਰ  ॥ 
असंख मोनि लिव लाइ तार ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ mon liv lā▫e ṯār. 
Countless silent sages, vibrating the String of His Love. 

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਕਵਣ  ਕਹਾ  ਵੀਚਾਰੁ  ॥ 
कुदरति कवण कहा वीचारु ॥ 
Kuḏraṯ kavaṇ kahā vīcẖār. 
How can Your Creative Potency be described? 

ਵਾਰਿਆ  ਨ  ਜਾਵਾ  ਏਕ  ਵਾਰ  ॥ 
वारिआ न जावा एक वार ॥ 
vāri▫ā na jāvā ek vār. 
I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You. 

ਜੋ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਸਾਈ  ਭਲੀ  ਕਾਰ  ॥ 
जो तुधु भावै साई भली कार ॥ 
Jo ṯuḏẖ bẖāvai sā▫ī bẖalī kār. 
Whatever pleases You is the only good done, 

ਤੂ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਲਾਮਤਿ  ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ  ॥੧੭॥ 
तू सदा सलामति निरंकार ॥१७॥ 
Ŧū saḏā salāmaṯ nirankār. ||17|| 
You, Eternal and Formless One. ||17||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 2, 2008)

ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਨਾਮ ਲੈਣਾ ਹੋਵੇ
*(To receive the Naam, Word of the Lord)*

ਰਾਗੁ  ਗੂਜਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ 
रागु गूजरी महला ४ ॥ 
Rāg gūjrī mėhlā 4. 
Raag Goojaree, Fourth Mehl: 

ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਜਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਤਪੁਰਖਾ  ਬਿਨਉ  ਕਰਉ  ਗੁਰ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥ 
हरि के जन सतिगुर सतपुरखा बिनउ करउ गुर पासि ॥ 
Har ke jan saṯgur saṯpurkẖā bina▫o kara▫o gur pās. 
O humble servant of the Lord, O True Guru, O True Primal Being: I offer my humble prayer to You, O Guru. 

ਹਮ  ਕੀਰੇ  ਕਿਰਮ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ਕਰਿ  ਦਇਆ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੧॥ 
हम कीरे किरम सतिगुर सरणाई करि दइआ नामु परगासि ॥१॥ 
Ham kīre kiram saṯgur sarṇā▫ī kar ḏa▫i▫ā nām pargās. ||1|| 
I am a mere insect, a worm. O True Guru, I seek Your Sanctuary. Please be merciful, and bless me with the Light of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ  ਮੀਤ  ਗੁਰਦੇਵ  ਮੋ  ਕਉ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥ 
मेरे मीत गुरदेव मो कउ राम नामु परगासि ॥ 
Mere mīṯ gurḏev mo ka▫o rām nām pargās. 
O my Best Friend, O Divine Guru, please enlighten me with the Name of the Lord. 

ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਸਖਾਈ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੀਰਤਿ  ਹਮਰੀ  ਰਹਰਾਸਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
गुरमति नामु मेरा प्रान सखाई हरि कीरति हमरी रहरासि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Gurmaṯ nām merā parān sakẖā▫ī har kīraṯ hamrī rahrās. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Naam is my breath of life. The Kirtan of the Lord's Praise is my life's occupation. ||1||Pause|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਕੇ  ਵਡ  ਭਾਗ  ਵਡੇਰੇ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਰਧਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਿਆਸ  ॥ 
हरि जन के वड भाग वडेरे जिन हरि हरि सरधा हरि पिआस ॥ 
Har jan ke vad bẖāg vadere jin har har sarḏẖā har pi▫ās. 
The servants of the Lord have the greatest good fortune; they have faith in the Lord, and a longing for the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਸਹਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੨॥ 
हरि हरि नामु मिलै त्रिपतासहि मिलि संगति गुण परगासि ॥२॥ 
Har har nām milai ṯaripṯāsahi mil sangaṯ guṇ pargās. ||2|| 
Obtaining the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, they are satisfied; joining the Sangat, the Blessed Congregation, their virtues shine forth. ||2|| 

ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਤੇ  ਭਾਗਹੀਣ  ਜਮ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥ 
जिन हरि हरि हरि रसु नामु न पाइआ ते भागहीण जम पासि ॥ 
Jin har har har ras nām na pā▫i▫ā ṯe bẖāghīṇ jam pās. 
Those who have not obtained the Sublime Essence of the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, Har, are most unfortunate; they are led away by the Messenger of Death. 

ਜੋ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਨਹੀ  ਆਏ  ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ  ਜੀਵੇ  ਧ੍ਰਿਗੁ  ਜੀਵਾਸਿ  ॥੩॥ 
जो सतिगुर सरणि संगति नही आए ध्रिगु जीवे ध्रिगु जीवासि ॥३॥ 
Jo saṯgur saraṇ sangaṯ nahī ā▫e ḏẖarig jīve ḏẖarig jīvās. ||3|| 
Those who have not sought the Sanctuary of the True Guru and the Sangat, the Holy Congregation; cursed are their lives, and cursed are their hopes of life. ||3|| 

ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਪਾਈ  ਤਿਨ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਲਿਖਾਸਿ  ॥ 
जिन हरि जन सतिगुर संगति पाई तिन धुरि मसतकि लिखिआ लिखासि ॥ 
Jin har jan saṯgur sangaṯ pā▫ī ṯin ḏẖur masṯak likẖi▫ā likẖās. 
Those humble servants of the Lord who have attained the Company of the True Guru, have such pre-ordained destiny inscribed on their foreheads. 

ਧਨੁ  ਧੰਨੁ  ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਗਾਸਿ  ॥੪॥੪॥ 
धनु धंनु सतसंगति जितु हरि रसु पाइआ मिलि जन नानक नामु परगासि ॥४॥४॥ 
Ḏẖan ḏẖan saṯsangaṯ jiṯ har ras pā▫i▫ā mil jan Nānak nām pargās. ||4||4|| 
Blessed, blessed is the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, where the Lord's Essence is obtained. Meeting with His humble servant, O Nanak, the Light of the Naam shines forth. ||4||4|


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 2, 2008)

ਰਿਜ਼ਕ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਪਤੀ ਖੁਲ੍ਹੀ ਹੋਵੇ, ਕਾਰੋਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਤਰੱਕੀ ਹੋਵੇ
*To receive enough food and grain/ 
to get improvement in income-generated work or job.*


ਰਾਗੁ  ਗੂਜਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
रागु गूजरी महला ५ ॥ 
Rāg gūjrī mėhlā 5. 
Raag Goojaree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਕਾਹੇ  ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਚਿਤਵਹਿ  ਉਦਮੁ  ਜਾ  ਆਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਪਰਿਆ  ॥ 
काहे रे मन चितवहि उदमु जा आहरि हरि जीउ परिआ ॥ 
Kāhe re man cẖiṯvahi uḏam jā āhar har jī▫o pari▫ā. 
Why, O mind, do you plot and plan, when the Dear Lord Himself provides for your care? 

ਸੈਲ  ਪਥਰ  ਮਹਿ  ਜੰਤ  ਉਪਾਏ  ਤਾ  ਕਾ  ਰਿਜਕੁ  ਆਗੈ  ਕਰਿ  ਧਰਿਆ  ॥੧॥ 
सैल पथर महि जंत उपाए ता का रिजकु आगै करि धरिआ ॥१॥ 
Sail pathar mėh janṯ upā▫e ṯā kā rijak āgai kar ḏẖari▫ā. ||1|| 
From rocks and stones He created living beings; He places their nourishment before them. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਾਧਉ  ਜੀ  ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ  ਮਿਲੇ  ਸੁ  ਤਰਿਆ  ॥ 
मेरे माधउ जी सतसंगति मिले सु तरिआ ॥ 
Mere māḏẖa▫o jī saṯsangaṯ mile so ṯari▫ā. 
O my Dear Lord of souls, one who joins the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, is saved. 

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦਿ  ਪਰਮ  ਪਦੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਸੂਕੇ  ਕਾਸਟ  ਹਰਿਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
गुर परसादि परम पदु पाइआ सूके कासट हरिआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Gur parsāḏ param paḏ pā▫i▫ā sūke kāsat hari▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
By Guru's Grace, the supreme status is obtained, and the dry wood blossoms forth again in lush greenery. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਨਨਿ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਲੋਕ  ਸੁਤ  ਬਨਿਤਾ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਕਿਸ  ਕੀ  ਧਰਿਆ  ॥ 
जननि पिता लोक सुत बनिता कोइ न किस की धरिआ ॥ 
Janan piṯā lok suṯ baniṯā ko▫e na kis kī ḏẖari▫ā. 
Mothers, fathers, friends, children and spouses-no one is the support of anyone else. 

ਸਿਰਿ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਰਿਜਕੁ  ਸੰਬਾਹੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਕਾਹੇ  ਮਨ  ਭਉ  ਕਰਿਆ  ॥੨॥ 
सिरि सिरि रिजकु स्मबाहे ठाकुरु काहे मन भउ करिआ ॥२॥ 
Sir sir rijak sambāhe ṯẖākur kāhe man bẖa▫o kari▫ā. ||2|| 
For each and every person, our Lord and Master provides sustenance. Why are you so afraid, O mind? ||2|| 

ਊਡੇ  ਊਡਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਸੈ  ਕੋਸਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਪਾਛੈ  ਬਚਰੇ  ਛਰਿਆ  ॥ 
ऊडे ऊडि आवै सै कोसा तिसु पाछै बचरे छरिआ ॥ 
Ūde ūd āvai sai kosā ṯis pācẖẖai bacẖre cẖẖari▫ā. 
The flamingoes fly hundreds of miles, leaving their young ones behind. 

ਤਿਨ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਖਲਾਵੈ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਚੁਗਾਵੈ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਸਿਮਰਨੁ  ਕਰਿਆ  ॥੩॥ 
तिन कवणु खलावै कवणु चुगावै मन महि सिमरनु करिआ ॥३॥ 
Ŧin kavaṇ kẖalāvai kavaṇ cẖugāvai man mėh simran kari▫ā. ||3|| 
Who feeds them, and who teaches them to feed themselves? Have you ever thought of this in your mind? ||3|| 

ਸਭਿ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਦਸ  ਅਸਟ  ਸਿਧਾਨ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਕਰ  ਤਲ  ਧਰਿਆ  ॥ 
सभि निधान दस असट सिधान ठाकुर कर तल धरिआ ॥ 
Sabẖ niḏẖān ḏas asat sidẖān ṯẖākur kar ṯal ḏẖari▫ā. 
All the nine treasures, and the eighteen supernatural powers are held by our Lord and Master in the Palm of His Hand. 

ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਲਿ  ਬਲਿ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਈਐ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਰਾਵਰਿਆ  ॥੪॥੫॥ 
जन नानक बलि बलि सद बलि जाईऐ तेरा अंतु न पारावरिआ ॥४॥५॥ 
Jan Nānak bal bal saḏ bal jā▫ī▫ai ṯerā anṯ na parāvari▫ā. ||4||5|| 
Servant Nanak is devoted, dedicated, forever a sacrifice to You, Lord. Your Expanse has no limit, no boundary. ||4||5||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 2, 2008)

ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਮੰਗਲਾਚਾਰ ਖੁਸ਼ੀਆਂ ਸੁਖ ਬਣੇ ਰਹਿਣ, ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਭਰਤਾ ਦੀ ਲੜਾਈ ਹਟੇ
(To improve relationship between husband and wife and/or
 to enhance the relationship even to greater heights)

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਜਿਤੁ  ਘਰਿ  ਪਿਰਿ  ਸੋਹਾਗੁ  ਬਣਾਇਆ  ॥ 
जितु घरि पिरि सोहागु बणाइआ ॥ 
Jiṯ gẖar pir sohāg baṇā▫i▫ā. 
That house, in which the soul-bride has married her Husband Lord - 

ਤਿਤੁ  ਘਰਿ  ਸਖੀਏ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਗਾਇਆ  ॥ 
तितु घरि सखीए मंगलु गाइआ ॥ 
Ŧiṯ gẖar sakẖī▫e mangal gā▫i▫ā. 
in that house, O my companions, sing the songs of rejoicing. 

ਅਨਦ  ਬਿਨੋਦ  ਤਿਤੈ  ਘਰਿ  ਸੋਹਹਿ  ਜੋ  ਧਨ  ਕੰਤਿ  ਸਿਗਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
अनद बिनोद तितै घरि सोहहि जो धन कंति सिगारी जीउ ॥१॥ 
Anaḏ binoḏ ṯiṯai gẖar sohėh jo ḏẖan kanṯ sigārī jī▫o. ||1|| 
Joy and celebrations decorate that house, in which the Husband Lord has adorned His soul-bride. ||1|| 

ਸਾ  ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ  ਸਾ  ਵਡਭਾਗਣਿ  ॥ 
सा गुणवंती सा वडभागणि ॥ 
Sā guṇvanṯī sā vadbẖāgaṇ. 
She is virtuous, and she is very fortunate; 

ਪੁਤ੍ਰਵੰਤੀ  ਸੀਲਵੰਤਿ  ਸੋਹਾਗਣਿ  ॥ 
पुत्रवंती सीलवंति सोहागणि ॥ 
Puṯarvanṯī sīlvanṯ sohagaṇ. 
she is blessed with sons and tender-hearted. The happy soul-bride is loved by her Husband. 

ਰੂਪਵੰਤਿ  ਸਾ  ਸੁਘੜਿ  ਬਿਚਖਣਿ  ਜੋ  ਧਨ  ਕੰਤ  ਪਿਆਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
रूपवंति सा सुघड़ि बिचखणि जो धन कंत पिआरी जीउ ॥२॥ 
Rūpvanṯ sā sugẖaṛ bicẖkẖaṇ jo ḏẖan kanṯ pi▫ārī jī▫o. ||2|| 
She is beautiful, wise, and clever. That soul-bride is the beloved of her Husband Lord. ||2|| 

ਅਚਾਰਵੰਤਿ  ਸਾਈ  ਪਰਧਾਨੇ  ॥ 
अचारवंति साई परधाने ॥ 
Acẖārvanṯ sā▫ī parḏẖāne. 
She is well-mannered, noble and distinguished. 

ਸਭ  ਸਿੰਗਾਰ  ਬਣੇ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਗਿਆਨੇ  ॥ 
सभ सिंगार बणे तिसु गिआने ॥ 
Sabẖ singār baṇe ṯis gi▫āne. 
She is decorated and adorned with wisdom. 

ਸਾ  ਕੁਲਵੰਤੀ  ਸਾ  ਸਭਰਾਈ  ਜੋ  ਪਿਰਿ  ਕੈ  ਰੰਗਿ  ਸਵਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
सा कुलवंती सा सभराई जो पिरि कै रंगि सवारी जीउ ॥३॥ 
Sā kulvanṯī sā sabẖrā▫ī jo pir kai rang savārī jī▫o. ||3|| 
She is from a most respected family; she is the queen, adorned with the Love of her Husband Lord. ||3|| 

ਮਹਿਮਾ  ਤਿਸ  ਕੀ  ਕਹਣੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਏ  ॥ 
महिमा तिस की कहणु न जाए ॥ 
Mahimā ṯis kī kahaṇ na jā▫e. 
Her glory cannot be described; 

ਜੋ  ਪਿਰਿ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਲਈ  ਅੰਗਿ  ਲਾਏ  ॥ 
जो पिरि मेलि लई अंगि लाए ॥ 
Jo pir mel la▫ī ang lā▫e. 
she melts in the Embrace of her Husband Lord.

ਥਿਰੁ  ਸੁਹਾਗੁ  ਵਰੁ  ਅਗਮੁ  ਅਗੋਚਰੁ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰੇਮ  ਸਾਧਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੪॥੧੧॥ 
थिरु सुहागु वरु अगमु अगोचरु जन नानक प्रेम साधारी जीउ ॥४॥४॥११॥ 
Thir suhāg var agam agocẖar jan Nānak parem sāḏẖārī jī▫o. ||4||4||11|| 
Her marriage is eternal; her Husband is Inaccessible and Incomprehensible. O Servant Nanak, His Love is her only Support. ||4||4||11||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 3, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Harjinder Singh SriNagarWale - Koi Aan Milaavei


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 4, 2008)

YouTube - Amrit Kirtan-JAP MAN SATNAM SUDHA SATNAM (WorldGurudwara.com


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 6, 2008)

ਅਨੇਕ ਜਪਾਂ ਤਪਾਂ ਤੀਰਥਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਹਾਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਵੇ ਅਤੇ ਸਭ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਵਾਧਾ ਹੋਵੇ 

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਖੋਜਤ  ਖੋਜਤ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਚਾਹੇ  ॥ 
खोजत खोजत दरसन चाहे ॥ 
Kẖojaṯ kẖojaṯ ḏarsan cẖāhe. 
I have searched and searched, seeking the Blessed Vision of His Darshan. 

ਭਾਤਿ  ਭਾਤਿ  ਬਨ  ਬਨ  ਅਵਗਾਹੇ  ॥ 
भाति भाति बन बन अवगाहे ॥ 
Bẖāṯ bẖāṯ ban ban avgāhe. 
I traveled through all sorts of woods and forests. 

ਨਿਰਗੁਣੁ  ਸਰਗੁਣੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਕੋਈ  ਹੈ  ਜੀਉ  ਆਣਿ  ਮਿਲਾਵੈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
निरगुणु सरगुणु हरि हरि मेरा कोई है जीउ आणि मिलावै जीउ ॥१॥ 
Nirguṇ sarguṇ har har merā ko▫ī hai jī▫o āṇ milāvai jī▫o. ||1|| 
My Lord, Har, Har, is both absolute and related, unmanifest and manifest; is there anyone who can come and unite me with Him? ||1|| 

ਖਟੁ  ਸਾਸਤ  ਬਿਚਰਤ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਗਿਆਨਾ  ॥ 
खटु सासत बिचरत मुखि गिआना ॥ 
Kẖat sāsaṯ bicẖraṯ mukẖ gi▫ānā. 
People recite from memory the wisdom of the six schools of philosophy; 

ਪੂਜਾ  ਤਿਲਕੁ  ਤੀਰਥ  ਇਸਨਾਨਾ  ॥ 
पूजा तिलकु तीरथ इसनाना ॥ 
Pūjā ṯilak ṯirath isnānā. 
they perform worship services, wear ceremonial religious marks on their foreheads, and take ritual cleansing baths at sacred shrines of pilgrimage. 

ਨਿਵਲੀ  ਕਰਮ  ਆਸਨ  ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ  ਇਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
निवली करम आसन चउरासीह इन महि सांति न आवै जीउ ॥२॥ 
Nivlī karam āsan cẖa▫orāsīh in mėh sāŉṯ na āvai jī▫o. ||2|| 
They perform the inner cleansing practice with water and adopt the eighty-four Yogic postures; but still, they find no peace in any of these. ||2|| 

ਅਨਿਕ  ਬਰਖ  ਕੀਏ  ਜਪ  ਤਾਪਾ  ॥ 
अनिक बरख कीए जप तापा ॥ 
Anik barakẖ kī▫e jap ṯāpā. 
They chant and meditate, practicing austere self-discipline for years and years; 

ਗਵਨੁ  ਕੀਆ  ਧਰਤੀ  ਭਰਮਾਤਾ  ॥ 
गवनु कीआ धरती भरमाता ॥ 
Gavan kī▫ā ḏẖarṯī bẖarmāṯā. 
they wander on journeys all over the earth; 

ਇਕੁ  ਖਿਨੁ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਜੋਗੀ  ਬਹੁੜਿ  ਬਹੁੜਿ  ਉਠਿ  ਧਾਵੈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
इकु खिनु हिरदै सांति न आवै जोगी बहुड़ि बहुड़ि उठि धावै जीउ ॥३॥ 
Ik kẖin hirḏai sāŉṯ na āvai jogī bahuṛ bahuṛ uṯẖ ḏẖāvai jī▫o. ||3|| 
and yet, their hearts are not at peace, even for an instant. The Yogi rises up and goes out, over and over again. ||3|| 

ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਸਾਧੁ  ਮਿਲਾਇਆ  ॥ 
करि किरपा मोहि साधु मिलाइआ ॥ 
Kar kirpā mohi sāḏẖ milā▫i▫ā. 
By His Mercy, I have met the Holy Saint. 

ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਸੀਤਲੁ  ਧੀਰਜੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
मनु तनु सीतलु धीरजु पाइआ ॥ 
Man ṯan sīṯal ḏẖīraj pā▫i▫ā. 
My mind and body have been cooled and soothed; I have been blessed with patience and composure. 

ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ਬਸਿਆ  ਘਟ  ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਗਾਵੈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੫॥੧੨॥ 
प्रभु अबिनासी बसिआ घट भीतरि हरि मंगलु नानकु गावै जीउ ॥४॥५॥१२॥ 
Parabẖ abẖināsī basi▫ā gẖat bẖīṯar har mangal Nānak gāvai jī▫o. ||4||5||12|| 
The Immortal Lord God has come to dwell within my heart. Nanak sings the songs of joy to the Lord. ||4||5||12||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 6, 2008)

ਨੌ ਨਿਧੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਅਠਾਰਾਂ ਸਿਧੀਆਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਣ ਤੇ ਸੁਖ ਹੋਵੇ

ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
आसा महला १ ॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 1. 
Aasaa, First Mehl: 

ਸੁਣਿ  ਵਡਾ  ਆਖੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सुणि वडा आखै सभु कोइ ॥ 
Suṇ vadā ākẖai sabẖ ko▫e. 
Hearing of His Greatness, everyone calls Him Great. 

ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਵਡਾ  ਡੀਠਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
केवडु वडा डीठा होइ ॥ 
Kevad vadā dīṯẖā ho▫e. 
But just how Great His Greatness is-this is known only to those who have seen Him. 

ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਪਾਇ  ਨ  ਕਹਿਆ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
कीमति पाइ न कहिआ जाइ ॥ 
Kīmaṯ pā▫e na kahi▫ā jā▫e. 
His Value cannot be estimated; He cannot be described. 

ਕਹਣੈ  ਵਾਲੇ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਰਹੇ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥੧॥ 
कहणै वाले तेरे रहे समाइ ॥१॥ 
Kahṇai vāle ṯere rahe samā▫e. ||1|| 
Those who describe You, Lord, remain immersed and absorbed in You. ||1|| 

ਵਡੇ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਾਹਿਬਾ  ਗਹਿਰ  ਗੰਭੀਰਾ  ਗੁਣੀ  ਗਹੀਰਾ  ॥ 
वडे मेरे साहिबा गहिर ग्मभीरा गुणी गहीरा ॥ 
vade mere sāhibā gahir gambẖīrā guṇī gahīrā. 
O my Great Lord and Master of Unfathomable Depth, You are the Ocean of Excellence. 

ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਕੇਤਾ  ਕੇਵਡੁ  ਚੀਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
कोइ न जाणै तेरा केता केवडु चीरा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ko▫e na jāṇai ṯerā keṯā kevad cẖīrā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
No one knows the extent or the vastness of Your Expanse. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਭਿ  ਸੁਰਤੀ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਕਮਾਈ  ॥ 
सभि सुरती मिलि सुरति कमाई ॥ 
Sabẖ surṯī mil suraṯ kamā▫ī. 
All the intuitives met and practiced intuitive meditation. 

ਸਭ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਪਾਈ  ॥ 
सभ कीमति मिलि कीमति पाई ॥ 
Sabẖ kīmaṯ mil kīmaṯ pā▫ī. 
All the appraisers met and made the appraisal. 

ਗਿਆਨੀ  ਧਿਆਨੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਗੁਰਹਾਈ  ॥ 
गिआनी धिआनी गुर गुरहाई ॥ 
Gi▫ānī ḏẖi▫ānī gur gurhā▫ī. 
The spiritual teachers, the teachers of meditation, and the teachers of teachers - 

ਕਹਣੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਤਿਲੁ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥੨॥ 
कहणु न जाई तेरी तिलु वडिआई ॥२॥ 
Kahaṇ na jā▫ī ṯerī ṯil vadi▫ā▫ī. ||2|| 
they cannot describe even an iota of Your Greatness. ||2|| 

ਸਭਿ  ਸਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਤਪ  ਸਭਿ  ਚੰਗਿਆਈਆ  ॥ 
सभि सत सभि तप सभि चंगिआईआ ॥ 
Sabẖ saṯ sabẖ ṯap sabẖ cẖang▫ā▫ī▫ā. 
All Truth, all austere discipline, all goodness, 

ਸਿਧਾ  ਪੁਰਖਾ  ਕੀਆ  ਵਡਿਆਈਆ  ॥ 
सिधा पुरखा कीआ वडिआईआ ॥ 
Siḏẖā purkẖā kī▫ā vaḏi▫ā▫ī▫ā. 
all the great miraculous spiritual powers of the Siddhas - 

ਤੁਧੁ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਸਿਧੀ  ਕਿਨੈ  ਨ  ਪਾਈਆ  ॥ 
तुधु विणु सिधी किनै न पाईआ ॥ 
Ŧuḏẖ viṇ siḏẖī kinai na pā▫ī▫ā. 
without You, no one has attained such powers. 

ਕਰਮਿ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਠਾਕਿ  ਰਹਾਈਆ  ॥੩॥ 
करमि मिलै नाही ठाकि रहाईआ ॥३॥ 
Karam milai nāhī ṯẖāk rahā▫ī▫ā. ||3|| 
They are received only by Your Grace. No one can block them or stop their flow. ||3|| 

ਆਖਣ  ਵਾਲਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਵੇਚਾਰਾ  ॥ 
आखण वाला किआ वेचारा ॥ 
Ākẖaṇ vālā ki▫ā vecẖārā. 
What can the poor helpless creatures do? 

ਸਿਫਤੀ  ਭਰੇ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਭੰਡਾਰਾ  ॥ 
सिफती भरे तेरे भंडारा ॥ 
Sifṯī bẖare ṯere bẖandārā. 
Your Praises are overflowing with Your Treasures. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਤੂ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਤਿਸੈ  ਕਿਆ  ਚਾਰਾ  ॥ 
जिसु तू देहि तिसै किआ चारा ॥ 
Jis ṯū ḏėh ṯisai ki▫ā cẖārā. 
Those, unto whom You give-how can they think of any other? 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਚੁ  ਸਵਾਰਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥੪॥੨॥ 
नानक सचु सवारणहारा ॥४॥२॥ 
Nānak sacẖ savāraṇhārā. ||4||2|| 
O Nanak, the True One embellishes and exalts. ||4||2||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 6, 2008)

ਵਪਾਰ ਦੇ ਵਾਧੇ ਤੇ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਵਸਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਵਾਸਤੇ

ਅਮੁਲ  ਗੁਣ  ਅਮੁਲ  ਵਾਪਾਰ  ॥ 
अमुल गुण अमुल वापार ॥ 
Amul guṇ amul vāpār. 
Priceless are His Virtues, Priceless are His Dealings. 

ਅਮੁਲ  ਵਾਪਾਰੀਏ  ਅਮੁਲ  ਭੰਡਾਰ  ॥ 
अमुल वापारीए अमुल भंडार ॥ 
Amul vāpārī▫e amul bẖandār. 
Priceless are His Dealers, Priceless are His Treasures. 

ਅਮੁਲ  ਆਵਹਿ  ਅਮੁਲ  ਲੈ  ਜਾਹਿ  ॥ 
अमुल आवहि अमुल लै जाहि ॥ 
Amul āvahi amul lai jāhi. 
Priceless are those who come to Him, Priceless are those who buy from Him. 

ਅਮੁਲ  ਭਾਇ  ਅਮੁਲਾ  ਸਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
अमुल भाइ अमुला समाहि ॥ 
Amul bẖā▫e amulā samāhi. 
Priceless is Love for Him, Priceless is absorption into Him. 

ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਧਰਮੁ  ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਦੀਬਾਣੁ  ॥ 
अमुलु धरमु अमुलु दीबाणु ॥ 
Amul ḏẖaram amul ḏībāṇ. 
Priceless is the Divine Law of Dharma, Priceless is the Divine Court of Justice. 

ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਤੁਲੁ  ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਪਰਵਾਣੁ  ॥ 
अमुलु तुलु अमुलु परवाणु ॥ 
Amul ṯul amul parvāṇ. 
Priceless are the scales, priceless are the weights. 

ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਬਖਸੀਸ  ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਨੀਸਾਣੁ  ॥ 
अमुलु बखसीस अमुलु नीसाणु ॥ 
Amul bakẖsīs amul nīsāṇ. 
Priceless are His Blessings, Priceless is His Banner and Insignia. 

ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਕਰਮੁ  ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ  ॥ 
अमुलु करमु अमुलु फुरमाणु ॥ 
Amul karam amul furmāṇ. 
Priceless is His Mercy, Priceless is His Royal Command. 

ਅਮੁਲੋ  ਅਮੁਲੁ  ਆਖਿਆ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
अमुलो अमुलु आखिआ न जाइ ॥ 
Amulo amul ākẖi▫ā na jā▫e. 
Priceless, O Priceless beyond expression! 

ਆਖਿ  ਆਖਿ  ਰਹੇ  ਲਿਵ  ਲਾਇ  ॥ 
आखि आखि रहे लिव लाइ ॥ 
Ākẖ ākẖ rahe liv lā▫e. 
Speak of Him continually, and remain absorbed in His Love. 

ਆਖਹਿ  ਵੇਦ  ਪਾਠ  ਪੁਰਾਣ  ॥ 
आखहि वेद पाठ पुराण ॥ 
Ākẖahi veḏ pāṯẖ purāṇ. 
The Vedas and the Puraanas speak. 

ਆਖਹਿ  ਪੜੇ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਵਖਿਆਣ  ॥ 
आखहि पड़े करहि वखिआण ॥ 
Ākẖahi paṛe karahi vakẖi▫āṇ. 
The scholars speak and lecture. 

ਆਖਹਿ  ਬਰਮੇ  ਆਖਹਿ  ਇੰਦ  ॥ 
आखहि बरमे आखहि इंद ॥ 
Ākẖahi barme ākẖahi inḏ. 
Brahma speaks, Indra speaks.

ਆਖਹਿ  ਗੋਪੀ  ਤੈ  ਗੋਵਿੰਦ  ॥ 
आखहि गोपी तै गोविंद ॥ 
Ākẖahi gopī ṯai govinḏ. 
The Gopis and Krishna speak. 

ਆਖਹਿ  ਈਸਰ  ਆਖਹਿ  ਸਿਧ  ॥ 
आखहि ईसर आखहि सिध ॥ 
Ākẖahi īsar ākẖahi siḏẖ. 
Shiva speaks, the Siddhas speak. 

ਆਖਹਿ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਕੀਤੇ  ਬੁਧ  ॥ 
आखहि केते कीते बुध ॥ 
Ākẖahi keṯe kīṯe buḏẖ. 
The many created Buddhas speak. 

ਆਖਹਿ  ਦਾਨਵ  ਆਖਹਿ  ਦੇਵ  ॥ 
आखहि दानव आखहि देव ॥ 
Ākẖahi ḏānav ākẖahi ḏev. 
The demons speak, the demi-gods speak. 

ਆਖਹਿ  ਸੁਰਿ  ਨਰ  ਮੁਨਿ  ਜਨ  ਸੇਵ  ॥ 
आखहि सुरि नर मुनि जन सेव ॥ 
Ākẖahi sur nar mun jan sev. 
The spiritual warriors, the heavenly beings, the silent sages, the humble and serviceful speak. 

ਕੇਤੇ  ਆਖਹਿ  ਆਖਣਿ  ਪਾਹਿ  ॥ 
केते आखहि आखणि पाहि ॥ 
Keṯe ākẖahi ākẖaṇ pāhi. 
Many speak and try to describe Him. 

ਕੇਤੇ  ਕਹਿ  ਕਹਿ  ਉਠਿ  ਉਠਿ  ਜਾਹਿ  ॥ 
केते कहि कहि उठि उठि जाहि ॥ 
Keṯe kahi kahi uṯẖ uṯẖ jāhi. 
Many have spoken of Him over and over again, and have then arisen and departed. 

ਏਤੇ  ਕੀਤੇ  ਹੋਰਿ  ਕਰੇਹਿ  ॥ 
एते कीते होरि करेहि ॥ 
Ėṯe kīṯe hor karehi. 
If He were to create as many again as there already are, 

ਤਾ  ਆਖਿ  ਨ  ਸਕਹਿ  ਕੇਈ  ਕੇਇ  ॥ 
ता आखि न सकहि केई केइ ॥ 
Ŧā ākẖ na sakahi ke▫ī ke▫e. 
even then, they could not describe Him. 

ਜੇਵਡੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਤੇਵਡੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
जेवडु भावै तेवडु होइ ॥ 
Jevad bẖāvai ṯevad ho▫e. 
He is as Great as He wishes to be. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਸੋਇ  ॥ 
नानक जाणै साचा सोइ ॥ 
Nānak jāṇai sācẖā so▫e. 
O Nanak, the True Lord knows. 

ਜੇ  ਕੋ  ਆਖੈ  ਬੋਲੁਵਿਗਾੜੁ  ॥ 
जे को आखै बोलुविगाड़ु ॥ 
Je ko ākẖai boluvigāṛ. 
If anyone presumes to describe God, 

ਤਾ  ਲਿਖੀਐ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਗਾਵਾਰਾ  ਗਾਵਾਰੁ  ॥੨੬॥ 
ता लिखीऐ सिरि गावारा गावारु ॥२६॥ 
Ŧā likī▫ai sir gāvārā gāvār. ||26|| 
he shall be known as the greatest fool of fools! ||26||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 6, 2008)

ਰਾਜ ਦਰਬਾਰ ਵਿਖੇ ਮਾਨ ਪਾਵੇ, ਨੌਕਰ ਹੇਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਤਰੱਕੀ ਪਾਵੇ, ਜੇ ਕੋਈ ਮੁਕਦਮਾ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਜਿਤ ਹੋਵੇ

ਸਾਚਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਨਾਇ  ਭਾਖਿਆ  ਭਾਉ  ਅਪਾਰੁ  ॥ 
साचा साहिबु साचु नाइ भाखिआ भाउ अपारु ॥ 
Sācẖā sāhib sācẖ nā▫e bẖākẖi▫ā bẖā▫o apār. 
True is the Master, True is His Name-speak it with infinite love. 

ਆਖਹਿ  ਮੰਗਹਿ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਦਾਤਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਦਾਤਾਰੁ  ॥ 
आखहि मंगहि देहि देहि दाति करे दातारु ॥ 
Ākẖahi mangahi ḏehi ḏehi ḏāṯ kare ḏāṯār. 
People beg and pray, "Give to us, give to us", and the Great Giver gives His Gifts. 

ਫੇਰਿ  ਕਿ  ਅਗੈ  ਰਖੀਐ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਦਿਸੈ  ਦਰਬਾਰੁ  ॥ 
फेरि कि अगै रखीऐ जितु दिसै दरबारु ॥ 
Fer kė agai rakẖī▫ai jiṯ ḏisai ḏarbār. 
So what offering can we place before Him, by which we might see the Darbaar of His Court? 

ਮੁਹੌ  ਕਿ  ਬੋਲਣੁ  ਬੋਲੀਐ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਧਰੇ  ਪਿਆਰੁ  ॥ 
मुहौ कि बोलणु बोलीऐ जितु सुणि धरे पिआरु ॥ 
Muhou kė bolaṇ bolī▫ai jiṯ suṇ ḏẖare pi▫ār. 
What words can we speak to evoke His Love? 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਵੇਲਾ  ਸਚੁ  ਨਾਉ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ਵੀਚਾਰੁ  ॥ 
अम्रित वेला सचु नाउ वडिआई वीचारु ॥ 
Amriṯ velā sacẖ nā▫o vadi▫ā▫ī vīcẖār. 
In the Amrit Vaylaa, the ambrosial hours before dawn, chant the True Name, and contemplate His Glorious Greatness. 

ਕਰਮੀ  ਆਵੈ  ਕਪੜਾ  ਨਦਰੀ  ਮੋਖੁ  ਦੁਆਰੁ  ॥ 
करमी आवै कपड़ा नदरी मोखु दुआरु ॥ 
Karmī āvai kapṛā naḏrī mokẖ ḏu▫ār. 
By the karma of past actions, the robe of this physical body is obtained. By His Grace, the Gate of Liberation is found. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਏਵੈ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਸਭੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਸਚਿਆਰੁ  ॥੪॥ 
नानक एवै जाणीऐ सभु आपे सचिआरु ॥४॥ 
Nānak evai jāṇī▫ai sabẖ āpe sacẖiār. ||4|| 
O Nanak, know this well: the True One Himself is All. ||4||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 7, 2008)

ਹਰ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਦੁਖਾਂ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਇਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਜਾਪ ਕਰੋ

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सोरठि महला ५ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਰਖਵਾਰੇ  ॥ 
गुर का सबदु रखवारे ॥ 
Gur kā sabaḏ rakẖvāre. 
The Word of the Guru's Shabad is my Saving Grace. 

ਚਉਕੀ  ਚਉਗਿਰਦ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ॥ 
चउकी चउगिरद हमारे ॥ 
Cẖa▫ukī cẖa▫ugiraḏ hamāre. 
It is a guardian posted on all four sides around me. 

ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਲਾਗਾ  ॥ 
राम नामि मनु लागा ॥ 
Rām nām man lāgā. 
My mind is attached to the Lord's Name. 

ਜਮੁ  ਲਜਾਇ  ਕਰਿ  ਭਾਗਾ  ॥੧॥ 
जमु लजाइ करि भागा ॥१॥ 
Jam lajā▫e kar bẖāgā. ||1|| 
The Messenger of Death has run away in shame. ||1|| 

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਜੀ  ਤੂ  ਮੇਰੋ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ  ॥ 
प्रभ जी तू मेरो सुखदाता ॥ 
Parabẖ jī ṯū mero sukẖ▫ḏāṯa. 
O Dear Lord, You are my Giver of peace. 

ਬੰਧਨ  ਕਾਟਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਮਨੁ  ਨਿਰਮਲੁ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਬਿਧਾਤਾ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
बंधन काटि करे मनु निरमलु पूरन पुरखु बिधाता ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Banḏẖan kāt kare man nirmal pūran purakẖ biḏẖāṯā. Rahā▫o. 
The Perfect Lord, the Architect of Destiny, has shattered my bonds, and made my mind immaculately pure. ||Pause|| 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ॥ 
नानक प्रभु अबिनासी ॥ 
Nānak parabẖ abẖināsī. 
O Nanak, God is eternal and imperishable. 

ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਸੇਵ  ਨ  ਬਿਰਥੀ  ਜਾਸੀ  ॥ 
ता की सेव न बिरथी जासी ॥ 
Ŧā kī sev na birthī jāsī. 
Service to Him shall never go unrewarded. 

ਅਨਦ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਦਾਸਾ  ॥ 
अनद करहि तेरे दासा ॥ 
Anaḏ karahi ṯere ḏāsā. 
Your slaves are in bliss; 

ਜਪਿ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਹੋਈ  ਆਸਾ  ॥੨॥੪॥੬੮॥ 
जपि पूरन होई आसा ॥२॥४॥६८॥ 
Jap pūran ho▫ī āsā. ||2||4||68|| 
chanting and meditating, their desires are fulfilled. ||2||4||68||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 8, 2008)

ਰਿਧੀਆਂ ਸਿਧੀਆਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਣ, ਕਾਰੋਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਤਰੱਕੀ ਹੋਵੇ

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला ५ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 5. 
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl: 

ਸਭੇ  ਥੋਕ  ਪਰਾਪਤੇ  ਜੇ  ਆਵੈ  ਇਕੁ  ਹਥਿ  ॥ 
सभे थोक परापते जे आवै इकु हथि ॥ 
Sabẖe thok parāpaṯe je āvai ik hath. 
All things are received if the One is obtained. 

ਜਨਮੁ  ਪਦਾਰਥੁ  ਸਫਲੁ  ਹੈ  ਜੇ  ਸਚਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਕਥਿ  ॥ 
जनमु पदारथु सफलु है जे सचा सबदु कथि ॥ 
Janam paḏārath safal hai je sacẖā sabaḏ kath. 
The precious gift of this human life becomes fruitful when one chants the True Word of the Shabad. 

ਗੁਰ  ਤੇ  ਮਹਲੁ  ਪਰਾਪਤੇ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਮਥਿ  ॥੧॥ 
गुर ते महलु परापते जिसु लिखिआ होवै मथि ॥१॥ 
Gur ṯe mahal parāpaṯe jis likẖi▫ā hovai math. ||1|| 
One who has such destiny written on his forehead enters the Mansion of the Lord's Presence, through the Guru. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਏਕਸ  ਸਿਉ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਲਾਇ  ॥ 
मेरे मन एकस सिउ चितु लाइ ॥ 
Mere man ekas si▫o cẖiṯ lā▫e. 
O my mind, focus your consciousness on the One. 

ਏਕਸ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਸਭ  ਧੰਧੁ  ਹੈ  ਸਭ  ਮਿਥਿਆ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਮਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
एकस बिनु सभ धंधु है सभ मिथिआ मोहु माइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ėkas bin sabẖ ḏẖanḏẖ hai sabẖ mithi▫ā moh mā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Without the One, all entanglements are worthless; emotional attachment to Maya is totally false. ||1||Pause|| 

ਲਖ  ਖੁਸੀਆ  ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੀਆ  ਜੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਕਰੇਇ  ॥ 
लख खुसीआ पातिसाहीआ जे सतिगुरु नदरि करेइ ॥ 
Lakẖ kẖusī▫ā pāṯisāhī▫ā je saṯgur naḏar kare▫i. 
Hundreds of thousands of princely pleasures are enjoyed, if the True Guru bestows His Glance of Grace. 

ਨਿਮਖ  ਏਕ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਦੇਇ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਸੀਤਲੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
निमख एक हरि नामु देइ मेरा मनु तनु सीतलु होइ ॥ 
Nimakẖ ek har nām ḏe▫e merā man ṯan sīṯal ho▫e. 
If He bestows the Name of the Lord, for even a moment, my mind and body are cooled and soothed. 

ਜਿਸ  ਕਉ  ਪੂਰਬਿ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਤਿਨਿ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਚਰਨ  ਗਹੇ  ॥੨॥ 
जिस कउ पूरबि लिखिआ तिनि सतिगुर चरन गहे ॥२॥ 
Jis ka▫o pūrab likẖi▫ā ṯin saṯgur cẖaran gahe. ||2|| 
Those who have such pre-ordained destiny hold tight to the Feet of the True Guru. ||2|| 

ਸਫਲ  ਮੂਰਤੁ  ਸਫਲਾ  ਘੜੀ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਸਚੇ  ਨਾਲਿ  ਪਿਆਰੁ  ॥ 
सफल मूरतु सफला घड़ी जितु सचे नालि पिआरु ॥ 
Safal mūraṯ saflā gẖaṛī jiṯ sacẖe nāl pi▫ār. 
Fruitful is that moment, and fruitful is that time, when one is in love with the True Lord. 

ਦੂਖੁ  ਸੰਤਾਪੁ  ਨ  ਲਗਈ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਅਧਾਰੁ  ॥ 
दूखु संतापु न लगई जिसु हरि का नामु अधारु ॥ 
Ḏūkẖ sanṯāp na lag▫ī jis har kā nām aḏẖār. 
Suffering and sorrow do not touch those who have the Support of the Name of the Lord. 

ਬਾਹ  ਪਕੜਿ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਕਾਢਿਆ  ਸੋਈ  ਉਤਰਿਆ  ਪਾਰਿ  ॥੩॥ 
बाह पकड़ि गुरि काढिआ सोई उतरिआ पारि ॥३॥ 
Bāh pakaṛ gur kādẖi▫ā so▫ī uṯri▫ā pār. ||3|| 
Grasping him by the arm, the Guru lifts them up and out, and carries them across to the other side. ||3|| 

ਥਾਨੁ  ਸੁਹਾਵਾ  ਪਵਿਤੁ  ਹੈ  ਜਿਥੈ  ਸੰਤ  ਸਭਾ  ॥ 
थानु सुहावा पवितु है जिथै संत सभा ॥ 
Thān suhāvā paviṯ hai jithai sanṯ sabẖā. 
Embellished and immaculate is that place where the Saints gather together. 

ਢੋਈ  ਤਿਸ  ਹੀ  ਨੋ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਪੂਰਾ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਲਭਾ  ॥ 
ढोई तिस ही नो मिलै जिनि पूरा गुरू लभा ॥ 
Dẖo▫ī ṯis hī no milai jin pūrā gurū labẖā. 
He alone finds shelter, who has met the Perfect Guru. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਧਾ  ਘਰੁ  ਤਹਾਂ  ਜਿਥੈ  ਮਿਰਤੁ  ਨ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਜਰਾ  ॥੪॥੬॥੭੬॥ 
नानक बधा घरु तहां जिथै मिरतु न जनमु जरा ॥४॥६॥७६॥ 
Nānak baḏẖā gẖar ṯahāŉ jithai miraṯ na janam jarā. ||4||6||76|| 
Nanak builds his house upon that site where there is no death, no birth, and no old age. ||4||6||76||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 9, 2008)

ਕਾਰੋਬਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਵਾਧਾ, ਪ੍ਰਵਾਰਕ ਸੁਖ,  ਸੰਤਾਨ ਦੀ ਰਖਿਆ

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला ५ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 5. 
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl: 

ਮੇਰਾ  ਤਨੁ  ਅਰੁ  ਧਨੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਰਾਜ  ਰੂਪ  ਮੈ  ਦੇਸੁ  ॥ 
मेरा तनु अरु धनु मेरा राज रूप मै देसु ॥ 
Merā ṯan ar ḏẖan merā rāj rūp mai ḏes. 
My body and my wealth; my ruling power, my beautiful form and country-mine! 

ਸੁਤ  ਦਾਰਾ  ਬਨਿਤਾ  ਅਨੇਕ  ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਰੰਗ  ਅਰੁ  ਵੇਸ  ॥ 
सुत दारा बनिता अनेक बहुतु रंग अरु वेस ॥ 
Suṯ ḏārā baniṯā anek bahuṯ rang ar ves. 
You may have children, a wife and many mistresses; you may enjoy all sorts of pleasures and fine clothes. 

ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਨ  ਵਸਈ  ਕਾਰਜਿ  ਕਿਤੈ  ਨ  ਲੇਖਿ  ॥੧॥ 
हरि नामु रिदै न वसई कारजि कितै न लेखि ॥१॥ 
Har nām riḏai na vas▫ī kāraj kiṯai na lekẖ. ||1|| 
And yet, if the Name of the Lord does not abide within the heart, none of it has any use or value. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਇ  ॥ 
मेरे मन हरि हरि नामु धिआइ ॥ 
Mere man har har nām ḏẖi▫ā▫e. 
O my mind, meditate on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. 

ਕਰਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਨਿਤ  ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਚਰਣੀ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਲਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
करि संगति नित साध की गुर चरणी चितु लाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Kar sangaṯ niṯ sāḏẖ kī gur cẖarṇī cẖiṯ lā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Always keep the Company of the Holy, and focus your consciousness on the Feet of the Guru. ||1||Pause|| 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਧਿਆਈਐ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਭਾਗੁ  ॥ 
नामु निधानु धिआईऐ मसतकि होवै भागु ॥ 
Nām niḏẖān ḏẖi▫ā▫ī▫ai masṯak hovai bẖāg. 
Those who have such blessed destiny written on their foreheads meditate on the Treasure of the Naam. 

ਕਾਰਜ  ਸਭਿ  ਸਵਾਰੀਅਹਿ  ਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਚਰਣੀ  ਲਾਗੁ  ॥ 
कारज सभि सवारीअहि गुर की चरणी लागु ॥ 
Kāraj sabẖ savārī▫ah gur kī cẖarṇī lāg. 
All their affairs are brought to fruition, holding onto the Guru's Feet. 

ਹਉਮੈ  ਰੋਗੁ  ਭ੍ਰਮੁ  ਕਟੀਐ  ਨਾ  ਆਵੈ  ਨਾ  ਜਾਗੁ  ॥੨॥ 
हउमै रोगु भ्रमु कटीऐ ना आवै ना जागु ॥२॥ 
Ha▫umai rog bẖaram katī▫ai nā āvai nā jāg. ||2|| 
The diseases of ego and doubt are cast out; they shall not come and go in reincarnation. ||2|| 

ਕਰਿ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਤੂ  ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਅਠਸਠਿ  ਤੀਰਥ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
करि संगति तू साध की अठसठि तीरथ नाउ ॥ 
Kar sangaṯ ṯū sāḏẖ kī aṯẖsaṯẖ ṯirath nā▫o. 
Let the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, be your cleansing baths at the sixty-eight sacred shrines of pilgrimage. 

ਜੀਉ  ਪ੍ਰਾਣ  ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਹਰੇ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਏਹੁ  ਸੁਆਉ  ॥ 
जीउ प्राण मनु तनु हरे साचा एहु सुआउ ॥ 
Jī▫o parāṇ man ṯan hare sācẖā ehu su▫ā▫o. 
Your soul, breath of life, mind and body shall blossom forth in lush profusion; this is the true purpose of life. 

ਐਥੈ  ਮਿਲਹਿ  ਵਡਾਈਆ  ਦਰਗਹਿ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਥਾਉ  ॥੩॥ 
ऐथै मिलहि वडाईआ दरगहि पावहि थाउ ॥३॥ 
Aithai milėh vadā▫ī▫ā ḏargahi pāvahi thā▫o. ||3|| 
In this world you shall be blessed with greatness, and in the Court of the Lord you shall find your place of rest. ||3|| 

ਕਰੇ  ਕਰਾਏ  ਆਪਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਤਿਸ  ਹੀ  ਹਾਥਿ  ॥ 
करे कराए आपि प्रभु सभु किछु तिस ही हाथि ॥ 
Kare karā▫e āp parabẖ sabẖ kicẖẖ ṯis hī hāth. 
God Himself acts, and causes others to act; everything is in His Hands. 

ਮਾਰਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਜੀਵਾਲਦਾ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਬਾਹਰਿ  ਸਾਥਿ  ॥ 
मारि आपे जीवालदा अंतरि बाहरि साथि ॥ 
Mār āpe jīvālḏā anṯar bāhar sāth. 
He Himself bestows life and death; He is with us, within and beyond. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਰਣਾਗਤੀ  ਸਰਬ  ਘਟਾ  ਕੇ  ਨਾਥ  ॥੪॥੧੫॥੮੫॥ 
नानक प्रभ सरणागती सरब घटा के नाथ ॥४॥१५॥८५॥ 
Nānak parabẖ sarṇāgaṯī sarab gẖatā ke nāth. ||4||15||85|| 
Nanak seeks the Sanctuary of God, the Master of all hearts. ||4||15||85||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 10, 2008)

ਧਨ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤੀ ਹੋਵੇ ਅਤੇ ਅਚਨਚੇਤ ਗੁਪਤ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਮਿਲਣ

ਗਉੜੀ  ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी गुआरेरी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī gu▫ārerī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਹਮ  ਧਨਵੰਤ  ਭਾਗਠ  ਸਚ  ਨਾਇ  ॥ 
हम धनवंत भागठ सच नाइ ॥ 
Ham ḏẖanvanṯ bẖāgaṯẖ sacẖ nā▫e. 
I am prosperous and fortunate, for I have received the True Name. 

ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਹ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਸੁਭਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
हरि गुण गावह सहजि सुभाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Har guṇ gāvah sahj subẖā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, with natural, intuitive ease. ||1||Pause|| 

ਪੀਊ  ਦਾਦੇ  ਕਾ  ਖੋਲਿ  ਡਿਠਾ  ਖਜਾਨਾ  ॥ 
पीऊ दादे का खोलि डिठा खजाना ॥ 
Pī▫ū ḏāḏe kā kẖol diṯẖā kẖajānā. 
When I opened it up and gazed upon the treasures of my father and grandfather, 

ਤਾ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਇਆ  ਨਿਧਾਨਾ  ॥੧॥ 
ता मेरै मनि भइआ निधाना ॥१॥ 
Ŧā merai man bẖa▫i▫ā niḏẖānā. ||1|| 
then my mind became very happy. ||1|| 

ਰਤਨ  ਲਾਲ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਕਛੂ  ਨ  ਮੋਲੁ  ॥ 
रतन लाल जा का कछू न मोलु ॥ 
Raṯan lāl jā kā kacẖẖū na mol. 
Overflowing with priceless jewels and rubies, 

ਭਰੇ  ਭੰਡਾਰ  ਅਖੂਟ  ਅਤੋਲ  ॥੨॥ 
भरे भंडार अखूट अतोल ॥२॥ 
Bẖare bẖandār akẖūt aṯol. ||2|| 
the storehouse is inexhaustible and immeasurable. ||2|| 

ਖਾਵਹਿ  ਖਰਚਹਿ  ਰਲਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਭਾਈ  ॥ 
खावहि खरचहि रलि मिलि भाई ॥ 
Kẖāvėh kẖarcẖėh ral mil bẖā▫ī. 
The Siblings of Destiny meet together, and eat and spend, 

ਤੋਟਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਵਧਦੋ  ਜਾਈ  ॥੩॥ 
तोटि न आवै वधदो जाई ॥३॥ 
Ŧot na āvai vaḏẖ▫ḏo jā▫ī. ||3|| 
but these resources do not diminish; they continue to increase. ||3|| 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਲੇਖੁ  ਲਿਖਾਇ  ॥ 
कहु नानक जिसु मसतकि लेखु लिखाइ ॥ 
Kaho Nānak jis masṯak lekẖ likẖā▫e. 
Says Nanak, one who has such destiny written on his forehead, 

ਸੁ  ਏਤੁ  ਖਜਾਨੈ  ਲਇਆ  ਰਲਾਇ  ॥੪॥੩੧॥੧੦੦॥ 
सु एतु खजानै लइआ रलाइ ॥४॥३१॥१००॥ 
So eṯ kẖajānai la▫i▫ā ralā▫e. ||4||31||100|| 
becomes a partner in these treasures. ||4||31||100||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 12, 2008)

ਅਫਸਰ, ਦੋਸਤ ਸਭ ਮੇਹਰਬਾਨ ਰਹਿਣ ਨੌਕਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਇਜ਼ਤ, ਤਰੱਕੀ ਤੇ ਮਾਣ ਪਾਵੇ

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सोरठि महला ५ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਵਸਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਦੀਨੇ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਸਭਿ  ਦਰਬਾਰੇ  ॥ 
जीअ जंत सभि वसि करि दीने सेवक सभि दरबारे ॥ 
Jī▫a janṯ sabẖ vas kar ḏīne sevak sabẖ ḏarbāre. 
All beings and creatures are subservient to all those who serve in the Lord's Court. 

ਅੰਗੀਕਾਰੁ  ਕੀਓ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਭਵ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਪਾਰਿ  ਉਤਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥ 
अंगीकारु कीओ प्रभ अपुने भव निधि पारि उतारे ॥१॥ 
Angīkār kī▫o parabẖ apune bẖav niḏẖ pār uṯāre. ||1|| 
Their God made them His own, and carried them across the terrifying world-ocean. ||1|| 

ਸੰਤਨ  ਕੇ  ਕਾਰਜ  ਸਗਲ  ਸਵਾਰੇ  ॥ 
संतन के कारज सगल सवारे ॥ 
Sanṯan ke kāraj sagal savāre. 
He resolves all the affairs of His Saints. 

ਦੀਨ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਖਸਮ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
दीन दइआल क्रिपाल क्रिपा निधि पूरन खसम हमारे ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ḏīn ḏa▫i▫āl kirpāl kirpā niḏẖ pūran kẖasam hamāre. Rahā▫o. 
He is merciful to the meek, kind and compassionate, the ocean of kindness, my Perfect Lord and Master. ||Pause|| 

ਆਉ  ਬੈਠੁ  ਆਦਰੁ  ਸਭ  ਥਾਈ  ਊਨ  ਨ  ਕਤਹੂੰ  ਬਾਤਾ  ॥ 
आउ बैठु आदरु सभ थाई ऊन न कतहूं बाता ॥ 
Ā▫o baiṯẖ āḏar sabẖ thā▫ī ūn na kaṯahūŉ bāṯā. 
I am asked to come and be seated, everywhere I go, and I lack nothing. 

ਭਗਤਿ  ਸਿਰਪਾਉ  ਦੀਓ  ਜਨ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਪ੍ਰਤਾਪੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਜਾਤਾ  ॥੨॥੩੦॥੯੪॥ 
भगति सिरपाउ दीओ जन अपुने प्रतापु नानक प्रभ जाता ॥२॥३०॥९४॥ 
Bẖagaṯ sirpā▫o ḏī▫o jan apune parṯāp Nānak parabẖ jāṯā. ||2||30||94|| 
The Lord blesses His humble devotee with robes of honor; O Nanak, the Glory of God is manifest. ||2||30||94||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 12, 2008)

ਸਰਬ ਮਨੋ ਕਾਮਨਾਂ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਹੋਣਗੀਆਂ

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Gauree Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਹਰਿ  ਰਾਮ  ਰਾਮ  ਰਾਮ  ਰਾਮਾ  ॥ 
हरि राम राम राम रामा ॥ 
Har rām rām rām rāmā. 
The Lord, the Lord, Raam, Raam, Raam: 

ਜਪਿ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਹੋਏ  ਕਾਮਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जपि पूरन होए कामा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jap pūran ho▫e kāmā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
meditating on Him, all affairs are resolved. ||1||Pause|| 

ਰਾਮ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ਜਪੇਦਿਆ  ਹੋਆ  ਮੁਖੁ  ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰੁ  ॥ 
राम गोबिंद जपेदिआ होआ मुखु पवित्रु ॥ 
Rām gobinḏ japeḏi▫ā ho▫ā mukẖ paviṯar. 
Chanting the Name of the Lord of the Universe, one's mouth is sanctified. 

ਹਰਿ  ਜਸੁ  ਸੁਣੀਐ  ਜਿਸ  ਤੇ  ਸੋਈ  ਭਾਈ  ਮਿਤ੍ਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
हरि जसु सुणीऐ जिस ते सोई भाई मित्रु ॥१॥ 
Har jas suṇī▫ai jis ṯe so▫ī bẖā▫ī miṯar. ||1|| 
One who recites to me the Praises of the Lord is my friend and brother. ||1|| 

ਸਭਿ  ਪਦਾਰਥ  ਸਭਿ  ਫਲਾ  ਸਰਬ  ਗੁਣਾ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
सभि पदारथ सभि फला सरब गुणा जिसु माहि ॥ 
Sabẖ paḏārath sabẖ falā sarab guṇā jis māhi. 
All treasures, all rewards and all virtues are in the Lord of the Universe. 

ਕਿਉ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦੁ  ਮਨਹੁ  ਵਿਸਾਰੀਐ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਦੁਖ  ਜਾਹਿ  ॥੨॥ 
किउ गोबिंदु मनहु विसारीऐ जिसु सिमरत दुख जाहि ॥२॥ 
Ki▫o gobinḏ manhu visārī▫ai jis simraṯ ḏukẖ jāhi. ||2|| 
Why forget Him from your mind? Remembering Him in meditation, pain departs. ||2|| 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਲੜਿ  ਲਗਿਐ  ਜੀਵੀਐ  ਭਵਜਲੁ  ਪਈਐ  ਪਾਰਿ  ॥ 
जिसु लड़ि लगिऐ जीवीऐ भवजलु पईऐ पारि ॥ 
Jis laṛ lagi▫ai jīvī▫ai bẖavjal pa▫ī▫ai pār. 
Grasping the hem of His robe, we live, and cross over the terrifying world-ocean. 

ਮਿਲਿ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਉਧਾਰੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਮੁਖ  ਊਜਲ  ਦਰਬਾਰਿ  ॥੩॥ 
मिलि साधू संगि उधारु होइ मुख ऊजल दरबारि ॥३॥ 
Mil sāḏẖū sang uḏẖār ho▫e mukẖ ūjal ḏarbār. ||3|| 
Joining the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, one is saved, and one's face becomes radiant in the Court of the Lord. ||3|| 

ਜੀਵਨ  ਰੂਪ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਜਸੁ  ਸੰਤ  ਜਨਾ  ਕੀ  ਰਾਸਿ  ॥ 
जीवन रूप गोपाल जसु संत जना की रासि ॥ 
Jīvan rūp gopāl jas sanṯ janā kī rās. 
The Praise of the Sustainer of the Universe is the essence of life, and the wealth of His Saints. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਉਬਰੇ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਿ  ਦਰਿ  ਸਚੈ  ਸਾਬਾਸਿ  ॥੪॥੩॥੧੭੧॥ 
नानक उबरे नामु जपि दरि सचै साबासि ॥४॥३॥१७१॥ 
Nānak ubre nām jap ḏar sacẖai sābās. ||4||3||171|| 
Nanak is saved, chanting the Naam, the Name of the Lord; in the True Court, he is cheered and applauded. ||4||3||171||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 16, 2008)

ਰਾਜ਼ ਸਰਕਾਰੇ ਇਜ਼ਤ ਵਧੇ ਮੁਕੱਦਮਾ ਜਿਤੇ

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सोरठि महला ५ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਸੁਨਹੁ  ਬਿਨੰਤੀ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਧਾਰੇ  ॥ 
सुनहु बिनंती ठाकुर मेरे जीअ जंत तेरे धारे ॥ 
Sunhu binanṯī ṯẖākur mere jī▫a janṯ ṯere ḏẖāre. 
Hear my prayer, O my Lord and Master; all beings and creatures were created by You. 

ਰਾਖੁ  ਪੈਜ  ਨਾਮ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਕੀ  ਕਰਨ  ਕਰਾਵਨਹਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥ 
राखु पैज नाम अपुने की करन करावनहारे ॥१॥ 
Rākẖ paij nām apune kī karan karāvanhāre. ||1|| 
You preserve the honor of Your Name, O Lord, Cause of causes. ||1|| 

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਜੀਉ  ਖਸਮਾਨਾ  ਕਰਿ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥ 
प्रभ जीउ खसमाना करि पिआरे ॥ 
Parabẖ jī▫o kẖasmānā kar pi▫āre. 
O Dear God, Beloved, please, make me Your own. 

ਬੁਰੇ  ਭਲੇ  ਹਮ  ਥਾਰੇ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
बुरे भले हम थारे ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Bure bẖale ham thāre. Rahā▫o. 
Whether good or bad, I am Yours. ||Pause|| 

ਸੁਣੀ  ਪੁਕਾਰ  ਸਮਰਥ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਬੰਧਨ  ਕਾਟਿ  ਸਵਾਰੇ  ॥ 
सुणी पुकार समरथ सुआमी बंधन काटि सवारे ॥ 
Suṇī pukār samrath su▫āmī banḏẖan kāt savāre. 
The Almighty Lord and Master heard my prayer; cutting away my bonds, He has adorned me. 

ਪਹਿਰਿ  ਸਿਰਪਾਉ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਜਨ  ਮੇਲੇ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਗਟ  ਪਹਾਰੇ  ॥੨॥੨੯॥੯੩॥ 
पहिरि सिरपाउ सेवक जन मेले नानक प्रगट पहारे ॥२॥२९॥९३॥ 
Pahir sirpā▫o sevak jan mele Nānak pargat pahāre. ||2||29||93|| 
He dressed me in robes of honor, and blended His servant with Himself; Nanak is revealed in glory throughout the world. ||2||29||93||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 16, 2008)

Post #51 thru #60 touches on physical illnesses

ਅੱਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਭ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਹੋਵੇ ਸੀਤਲਾ ਤੇਂ ਬਚਾਵੇ 
To protect one's self from eye diseases and smallpox, recite this shabad 108/40

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਨੇਤ੍ਰ  ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸੁ  ਕੀਆ  ਗੁਰਦੇਵ  ॥ 
नेत्र प्रगासु कीआ गुरदेव ॥ 
Neṯar pargās kī▫ā gurḏev. 
The Divine Guru has opened his eyes. 

ਭਰਮ  ਗਏ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਭਈ  ਸੇਵ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
भरम गए पूरन भई सेव ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Bẖaram ga▫e pūran bẖa▫ī sev. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Doubt has been dispelled; my service has been successful. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸੀਤਲਾ  ਤੇ  ਰਖਿਆ  ਬਿਹਾਰੀ  ॥ 
सीतला ते रखिआ बिहारी ॥ 
Sīṯlā ṯe rakẖi▫ā bihārī. 
The Giver of joy has saved him from smallpox. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਧਾਰੀ  ॥੧॥ 
पारब्रहम प्रभ किरपा धारी ॥१॥ 
Pārbarahm parabẖ kirpā ḏẖārī. ||1|| 
The Supreme Lord God has granted His Grace. ||1|| 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪੈ  ਸੋ  ਜੀਵੈ  ॥ 
नानक नामु जपै सो जीवै ॥ 
Nānak nām japai so jīvai. 
O Nanak, he alone lives, who chants the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਪੀਵੈ  ॥੨॥੧੦੩॥੧੭੨॥ 
साधसंगि हरि अम्रितु पीवै ॥२॥१०३॥१७२॥ 
Sāḏẖsang har amriṯ pīvai. ||2||103||172|| 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, drink deeply of the Lord's Ambrosial Nectar. ||2||103||172||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 19, 2008)

ਰੋਗਾਂ ਦੀ ਨਵਿਰਤੀ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਪਾਠ

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਐਥੈ  ਤੂੰਹੈ  ਆਗੈ  ਆਪੇ  ॥ 
ऐथै तूंहै आगै आपे ॥ 
Aithai ṯūŉhai āgai āpe. 
You are here, and You are hereafter. 

ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ੍ਰ  ਸਭਿ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਥਾਪੇ  ॥ 
जीअ जंत्र सभि तेरे थापे ॥ 
Jī▫a janṯar sabẖ ṯere thāpe. 
All beings and creatures were created by You. 

ਤੁਧੁ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਮੈ  ਧਰ  ਓਟ  ਤੁਮਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
तुधु बिनु अवरु न कोई करते मै धर ओट तुमारी जीउ ॥१॥ 
Ŧuḏẖ bin avar na ko▫ī karṯe mai ḏẖar ot ṯumārī jī▫o. ||1|| 
Without You, there is no other, O Creator. You are my Support and my Protection. ||1|| 

ਰਸਨਾ  ਜਪਿ  ਜਪਿ  ਜੀਵੈ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ॥ 
रसना जपि जपि जीवै सुआमी ॥ 
Rasnā jap jap jīvai su▫āmī. 
The tongue lives by chanting and meditating on the Lord's Name. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ  ॥ 
पारब्रहम प्रभ अंतरजामी ॥ 
Pārbarahm parabẖ anṯarjāmī. 
The Supreme Lord God is the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts. 

ਜਿਨਿ  ਸੇਵਿਆ  ਤਿਨ  ਹੀ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਸੋ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਨ  ਜੂਐ  ਹਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
जिनि सेविआ तिन ही सुखु पाइआ सो जनमु न जूऐ हारी जीउ ॥२॥ 
Jin sevi▫ā ṯin hī sukẖ pā▫i▫ā so janam na jū▫ai hārī jī▫o. ||2|| 
Those who serve the Lord find peace; they do not lose their lives in the gamble. ||2|| 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਅਵਖਧੁ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਜਨ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
नामु अवखधु जिनि जन तेरै पाइआ ॥ 
Nām avkẖaḏẖ jin jan ṯerai pā▫i▫ā. 
Your humble servant, who obtains the Medicine of the Naam,

 ਜਨਮ  ਜਨਮ  ਕਾ  ਰੋਗੁ  ਗਵਾਇਆ  ॥ 
जनम जनम का रोगु गवाइआ ॥ 
Janam janam kā rog gavā▫i▫ā. 
is rid of the illnesses of countless lifetimes and incarnations. 

ਹਰਿ  ਕੀਰਤਨੁ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਦਿਨੁ  ਰਾਤੀ  ਸਫਲ  ਏਹਾ  ਹੈ  ਕਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
हरि कीरतनु गावहु दिनु राती सफल एहा है कारी जीउ ॥३॥ 
Har kīrṯan gāvhu ḏin rāṯī safal ehā hai kārī jī▫o. ||3|| 
So sing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises, day and night. This is the most fruitful occupation. ||3|| 

ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ  ਧਾਰਿ  ਅਪਨਾ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਸਵਾਰਿਆ  ॥ 
द्रिसटि धारि अपना दासु सवारिआ ॥ 
Ḏarisat ḏẖār apnā ḏās savāri▫ā. 
Bestowing His Glance of Grace, He has adorned His slave. 

ਘਟ  ਘਟ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਨਮਸਕਾਰਿਆ  ॥ 
घट घट अंतरि पारब्रहमु नमसकारिआ ॥ 
Gẖat gẖat anṯar pārbarahm namaskāri▫ā. 
Deep within each and every heart, the Supreme Lord is humbly worshipped. 

ਇਕਸੁ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਬਾਬਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਇਹ  ਮਤਿ  ਸਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੩੯॥੪੬॥ 
इकसु विणु होरु दूजा नाही बाबा नानक इह मति सारी जीउ ॥४॥३९॥४६॥ 
Ikas viṇ hor ḏūjā nāhī bābā Nānak ih maṯ sārī jī▫o. ||4||39||46|| 
Without the One, there is no other at all. O Baba Nanak, this is the most excellent wisdom. ||4||39||46||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 19, 2008)

ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਬੁਖਾਰ ਨਾ ਹਟਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਤਾਪ  ਗਏ  ਪਾਈ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ॥ 
ताप गए पाई प्रभि सांति ॥ 
Ŧāp ga▫e pā▫ī parabẖ sāŉṯ. 
The fever has departed; God has showered us with peace and tranquility. 

ਸੀਤਲ  ਭਏ  ਕੀਨੀ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਦਾਤਿ  ॥੧॥ 
सीतल भए कीनी प्रभ दाति ॥१॥ 
Sīṯal bẖa▫e kīnī parabẖ ḏāṯ. ||1|| 
A cooling peace prevails; God has granted this gift. ||1|| 

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਤੇ  ਭਏ  ਸੁਹੇਲੇ  ॥ 
प्रभ किरपा ते भए सुहेले ॥ 
Parabẖ kirpā ṯe bẖa▫e suhele. 
By God's Grace, we have become comfortable. 

ਜਨਮ  ਜਨਮ  ਕੇ  ਬਿਛੁਰੇ  ਮੇਲੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जनम जनम के बिछुरे मेले ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Janam janam ke bicẖẖure mele. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Separated from Him for countless incarnations, we are now reunited with Him. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
सिमरत सिमरत प्रभ का नाउ ॥ 
Simraṯ simraṯ parabẖ kā nā▫o. 
Meditating, meditating in remembrance on God's Name, 

ਸਗਲ  ਰੋਗ  ਕਾ  ਬਿਨਸਿਆ  ਥਾਉ  ॥੨॥ 
सगल रोग का बिनसिआ थाउ ॥२॥ 
Sagal rog kā binsi▫ā thā▫o. ||2|| 
the dwelling of all disease is destroyed. ||2|| 

ਸਹਜਿ  ਸੁਭਾਇ  ਬੋਲੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਾਣੀ  ॥ 
सहजि सुभाइ बोलै हरि बाणी ॥ 
Sahj subẖā▫e bolai har baṇī. 
In intuitive peace and poise, chant the Word of the Lord's Bani. 

ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਿਮਰਹੁ  ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ  ॥੩॥ 
आठ पहर प्रभ सिमरहु प्राणी ॥३॥ 
Āṯẖ pahar parabẖ simrahu parāṇī. ||3|| 
Twenty-four hours a day, O mortal, meditate on God. ||3|| 

ਦੂਖੁ  ਦਰਦੁ  ਜਮੁ  ਨੇੜਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ॥ 
दूखु दरदु जमु नेड़ि न आवै ॥ 
Ḏūkẖ ḏaraḏ jam neṛ na āvai. 
Pain, suffering and the Messenger of Death do not even approach that one, 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜੋ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਵੈ  ॥੪॥੫੯॥੧੨੮॥ 
कहु नानक जो हरि गुन गावै ॥४॥५९॥१२८॥ 
Kaho Nānak jo har gun gāvai. ||4||59||128|| 
says Nanak, who sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||4||59||128||


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Nov 19, 2008)

thanx  naam jaap ji for such beautiful quotes .


guru granth sahib ji has power to enlighten all world .Contemplating on shabd guru, all doubts are dispelled .



vaheguru ji ka khalsa 
vaheguru g ki fateh


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 14, 2008)

You're welcomed, Sardar Harmanpreet Singh Ji.
So, here we continue with more beautiful shabads:-

ਤਾਪ ਸੰਤਾਪ ਹਟੇ

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
बिलावलु महला ५ ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: 

ਤਾਪ  ਪਾਪ  ਤੇ  ਰਾਖੇ  ਆਪ  ॥ 
ताप पाप ते राखे आप ॥ 
Ŧāp pāp ṯe rākẖe āp. 
He Himself protects me from suffering and sin. 

ਸੀਤਲ  ਭਏ  ਗੁਰ  ਚਰਨੀ  ਲਾਗੇ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮ  ਹਿਰਦੇ  ਮਹਿ  ਜਾਪ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सीतल भए गुर चरनी लागे राम नाम हिरदे महि जाप ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sīṯal bẖa▫e gur cẖarnī lāge rām nām hirḏe mėh jāp. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Falling at the Guru's Feet, I am cooled and soothed; I meditate on the Lord's Name within my heart. ||1||Pause|| 

ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਹਸਤ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਦੀਨੇ  ਜਗਤ  ਉਧਾਰ  ਨਵ  ਖੰਡ  ਪ੍ਰਤਾਪ  ॥ 
करि किरपा हसत प्रभि दीने जगत उधार नव खंड प्रताप ॥ 
Kar kirpā hasaṯ parabẖ ḏīne jagaṯ uḏẖār nav kẖand parṯāp. 
Granting His Mercy, God has extended His Hands. He is the Emancipator of the World; His glorious radiance pervades the nine continents. 

ਦੁਖ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਸੁਖ  ਅਨਦ  ਪ੍ਰਵੇਸਾ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨ  ਬੁਝੀ  ਮਨ  ਤਨ  ਸਚੁ  ਧ੍ਰਾਪ  ॥੧॥ 
दुख बिनसे सुख अनद प्रवेसा त्रिसन बुझी मन तन सचु ध्राप ॥१॥ 
Ḏukẖ binse sukẖ anaḏ parvesā ṯarisan bujẖī man ṯan sacẖ ḏẖarāp. ||1|| 
My pain has been dispelled, and peace and pleasure have come; my desire is quenched, and my mind and body are truly satisfied. ||1|| 

ਅਨਾਥ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਥੁ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਸਮਰਥਾ  ਸਗਲ  ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ  ਕੋ  ਮਾਈ  ਬਾਪੁ  ॥ 
अनाथ को नाथु सरणि समरथा सगल स्रिसटि को माई बापु ॥ 
Anāth ko nāth saraṇ samrathā sagal sarisat ko mā▫ī bāp. 
He is the Master of the masterless, All-powerful to give Sanctuary. He is the Mother and Father of the whole Universe. 

ਭਗਤਿ  ਵਛਲ  ਭੈ  ਭੰਜਨ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਤ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਆਲਾਪ  ॥੨॥੨੦॥੧੦੬॥ 
भगति वछल भै भंजन सुआमी गुण गावत नानक आलाप ॥२॥२०॥१०६॥ 
Bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal bẖai bẖanjan su▫āmī guṇ gāvaṯ Nānak ālāp. ||2||20||106|| 
He is the Lover of His devotees, the Destroyer of fear; Nanak sings and chants the Glorious Praises of his Lord and Master. ||2||20||106||


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 14, 2008)

ਦੁਖ ਰੋਗ ਕਲੇਸ਼ ਹਟੇ ਖੁਸ਼ੀਆਂ ਮਿਲਣ

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सोरठि महला ५ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਪਰਮੇਸਰਿ  ਦਿਤਾ  ਬੰਨਾ  ॥ 
परमेसरि दिता बंना ॥ 
Parmesar ḏiṯā bannā. 
The Transcendent Lord has given me His support. 

ਦੁਖ  ਰੋਗ  ਕਾ  ਡੇਰਾ  ਭੰਨਾ  ॥ 
दुख रोग का डेरा भंना ॥ 
Ḏukẖ rog kā derā bẖannā. 
The house of pain and disease has been demolished. 

ਅਨਦ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਨਰ  ਨਾਰੀ  ॥ 
अनद करहि नर नारी ॥ 
Anaḏ karahi nar nārī. 
The men and women celebrate. 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਧਾਰੀ  ॥੧॥ 
हरि हरि प्रभि किरपा धारी ॥१॥ 
Har har parabẖ kirpā ḏẖārī. ||1|| 
The Lord God, Har, Har, has extended His Mercy. ||1|| 

ਸੰਤਹੁ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਹੋਆ  ਸਭ  ਥਾਈ  ॥ 
संतहु सुखु होआ सभ थाई ॥ 
Sanṯahu sukẖ ho▫ā sabẖ thā▫ī. 
O Saints, there is peace everywhere. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ  ਰਵਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਸਭਨੀ  ਜਾਈ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
पारब्रहमु पूरन परमेसरु रवि रहिआ सभनी जाई ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Pārbarahm pūran parmesar rav rahi▫ā sabẖnī jā▫ī. Rahā▫o. 
The Supreme Lord God, the Perfect Transcendent Lord, is pervading everywhere. ||Pause|| 

ਧੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਆਈ  ॥ 
धुर की बाणी आई ॥ 
Ḏẖur kī baṇī ā▫ī. 
The Bani of His Word emanated from the Primal Lord. 

ਤਿਨਿ  ਸਗਲੀ  ਚਿੰਤ  ਮਿਟਾਈ  ॥ 
तिनि सगली चिंत मिटाई ॥ 
Ŧin saglī cẖinṯ mitā▫ī. 
It eradicates all anxiety. 

ਦਇਆਲ  ਪੁਰਖ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ  ॥ 
दइआल पुरख मिहरवाना ॥ 
Ḏa▫i▫āl purakẖ miharvānā. 
The Lord is merciful, kind and compassionate. 

ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਵਖਾਨਾ  ॥੨॥੧੩॥੭੭॥ 
हरि नानक साचु वखाना ॥२॥१३॥७७॥ 
Har Nānak sācẖ vakẖānā. ||2||13||77|| 
Nanak chants the Naam, the Name of the True Lord. ||2||13||77||


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 14, 2008)

ਜਦੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਬਿਮਾਰੀ ਦਾ ਵਕਤ ਆਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਬਚਾ ਲਈ ਜਾਪ ਕਰੋ

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सोरठि महला ५ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਦੁਰਤੁ  ਗਵਾਇਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਸਭੁ  ਸੰਸਾਰੁ  ਉਬਾਰਿਆ  ॥ 
दुरतु गवाइआ हरि प्रभि आपे सभु संसारु उबारिआ ॥ 
Ḏuraṯ gavā▫i▫ā har parabẖ āpe sabẖ sansār ubāri▫ā. 
The Lord God Himself has rid the whole world of its sins, and saved it. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਧਾਰੀ  ਅਪਣਾ  ਬਿਰਦੁ  ਸਮਾਰਿਆ  ॥੧॥ 
पारब्रहमि प्रभि किरपा धारी अपणा बिरदु समारिआ ॥१॥ 
Pārbarahm parabẖ kirpā ḏẖārī apṇā biraḏ samāri▫ā. ||1|| 
The Supreme Lord God extended His mercy, and confirmed His innate nature. ||1|| 

ਹੋਈ  ਰਾਜੇ  ਰਾਮ  ਕੀ  ਰਖਵਾਲੀ  ॥ 
होई राजे राम की रखवाली ॥ 
Ho▫ī rāje rām kī rakẖvālī. 
I have attained the Protective Sanctuary of the Lord, my King. 

ਸੂਖ  ਸਹਜ  ਆਨਦ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਦੇਹ  ਸੁਖਾਲੀ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सूख सहज आनद गुण गावहु मनु तनु देह सुखाली ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sūkẖ sahj ānaḏ guṇ gāvhu man ṯan ḏeh sukẖālī. Rahā▫o. 
In celestial peace and ecstasy, I sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, and my mind, body and being are at peace. ||Pause|| 

ਪਤਿਤ  ਉਧਾਰਣੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਤਿਸ  ਕਾ  ਭਰਵਾਸਾ  ॥ 
पतित उधारणु सतिगुरु मेरा मोहि तिस का भरवासा ॥ 
Paṯiṯ uḏẖāraṇ saṯgur merā mohi ṯis kā bẖarvāsā. 
My True Guru is the Savior of sinners; I have placed my trust and faith in Him. 

ਬਖਸਿ  ਲਏ  ਸਭਿ  ਸਚੈ  ਸਾਹਿਬਿ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੀ  ਅਰਦਾਸਾ  ॥੨॥੧੭॥੪੫॥ 
बखसि लए सभि सचै साहिबि सुणि नानक की अरदासा ॥२॥१७॥४५॥ 
Bakẖas la▫e sabẖ sacẖai sāhib suṇ Nānak kī arḏāsā. ||2||17||45|| 
The True Lord has heard Nanak's prayer, and He has forgiven everything. ||2||17||45||


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 14, 2008)

ਸਭ ਦੀ ਰਖਿਆ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਜਪੋ

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सोरठि महला ५ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਰਖਵਾਲਾ  ਹੋਆ  ॥ 
मेरा सतिगुरु रखवाला होआ ॥ 
Merā saṯgur rakẖvālā ho▫ā. 
My True Guru is my Savior and Protector. 

ਧਾਰਿ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਹਾਥ  ਦੇ  ਰਾਖਿਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੋਵਿਦੁ  ਨਵਾ  ਨਿਰੋਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
धारि क्रिपा प्रभ हाथ दे राखिआ हरि गोविदु नवा निरोआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ḏẖār kirpā parabẖ hāth ḏe rākẖi▫ā har goviḏ navā niro▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Showering us with His Mercy and Grace, God extended His Hand, and saved Hargobind, who is now safe and secure. ||1||Pause|| 

ਤਾਪੁ  ਗਇਆ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਆਪਿ  ਮਿਟਾਇਆ  ਜਨ  ਕੀ  ਲਾਜ  ਰਖਾਈ  ॥ 
तापु गइआ प्रभि आपि मिटाइआ जन की लाज रखाई ॥ 
Ŧāp ga▫i▫ā parabẖ āp mitā▫i▫ā jan kī lāj rakẖā▫ī. 
The fever is gone - God Himself eradicated it, and preserved the honor of His servant. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ  ਤੇ  ਸਭ  ਫਲ  ਪਾਏ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕੈ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਂਈ  ॥੧॥ 
साधसंगति ते सभ फल पाए सतिगुर कै बलि जांई ॥१॥ 
Sāḏẖsangaṯ ṯe sabẖ fal pā▫e saṯgur kai bal jāŉ▫ī. ||1|| 
I have obtained all blessings from the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy; I am a sacrifice to the True Guru. ||1|| 

ਹਲਤੁ  ਪਲਤੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਦੋਵੈ  ਸਵਾਰੇ  ਹਮਰਾ  ਗੁਣੁ  ਅਵਗੁਣੁ  ਨ  ਬੀਚਾਰਿਆ  ॥ 
हलतु पलतु प्रभ दोवै सवारे हमरा गुणु अवगुणु न बीचारिआ ॥ 
Halaṯ palaṯ parabẖ ḏovai savāre hamrā guṇ avguṇ na bīcẖāri▫ā. 
God has saved me, both here and hereafter. He has not taken my merits and demerits into account. 

ਅਟਲ  ਬਚਨੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਸਫਲ  ਕਰੁ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਧਾਰਿਆ  ॥੨॥੨੧॥੪੯॥ 
अटल बचनु नानक गुर तेरा सफल करु मसतकि धारिआ ॥२॥२१॥४९॥ 
Atal bacẖan Nānak gur ṯerā safal kar masṯak ḏẖāri▫ā. ||2||21||49|| 
Your Word is eternal, O Guru Nanak; You placed Your Hand of blessing upon my forehead. ||2||21||49||


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 14, 2008)

ਸਰਬ ਦੁਖ ਦੂਰ ਹੋਣ ਅਤੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਖੁਸ਼ੀਆਂ ਆਵਣ

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਃ  ੫  ॥ 
सोरठि मः ५ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਗਏ  ਕਲੇਸ  ਰੋਗ  ਸਭਿ  ਨਾਸੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਅਪੁਨੈ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਧਾਰੀ  ॥ 
गए कलेस रोग सभि नासे प्रभि अपुनै किरपा धारी ॥ 
Ga▫e kales rog sabẖ nāse parabẖ apunai kirpā ḏẖārī. 
My sufferings have come to an end, and all diseases have been eradicated. 

ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਆਰਾਧਹੁ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਘਾਲ  ਹਮਾਰੀ  ॥੧॥ 
आठ पहर आराधहु सुआमी पूरन घाल हमारी ॥१॥ 
Āṯẖ pahar ārāḏẖahu su▫āmī pūran gẖāl hamārī. ||1|| 
God has showered me with His Grace. Twenty-four hours a day, I worship and adore my Lord and Master; my efforts have come to fruition. ||1|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਤੂ  ਸੁਖ  ਸੰਪਤਿ  ਰਾਸਿ  ॥ 
हरि जीउ तू सुख स्मपति रासि ॥ 
Har jī▫o ṯū sukẖ sampaṯ rās. 
O Dear Lord, You are my peace, wealth and capital. 

ਰਾਖਿ  ਲੈਹੁ  ਭਾਈ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਕਉ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਆਗੈ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
राखि लैहु भाई मेरे कउ प्रभ आगै अरदासि ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Rākẖ laihu bẖā▫ī mere ka▫o parabẖ āgai arḏās. Rahā▫o. 
Please, save me, O my Beloved! I offer this prayer to my God. ||Pause|| 

ਜੋ  ਮਾਗਉ  ਸੋਈ  ਸੋਈ  ਪਾਵਉ  ਅਪਨੇ  ਖਸਮ  ਭਰੋਸਾ  ॥ 
जो मागउ सोई सोई पावउ अपने खसम भरोसा ॥ 
Jo māga▫o so▫ī so▫ī pāva▫o apne kẖasam bẖarosā. 
Whatever I ask for, I receive; I have total faith in my Master. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਪੂਰਾ  ਭੇਟਿਓ  ਮਿਟਿਓ  ਸਗਲ  ਅੰਦੇਸਾ  ॥੨॥੧੪॥੪੨॥ 
कहु नानक गुरु पूरा भेटिओ मिटिओ सगल अंदेसा ॥२॥१४॥४२॥ 
Kaho Nānak gur pūrā bẖeti▫o miti▫o sagal anḏesā. ||2||14||42|| 
Says Nanak, I have met with the Perfect Guru, and all my fears have been dispelled. ||2||14||42||


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 14, 2008)

ਏਹ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦਾ ਜਾਪ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਸੀਤਲਾ ਤੋਂ ਰਖਿਆ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
सोरठि महला ५ ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਾਪੇ  ॥ 
सदा सदा हरि जापे ॥ 
Saḏā saḏā har jāpe. 
Forever and ever, I chant the Lord's Name. 

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਬਾਲਕ  ਰਾਖੇ  ਆਪੇ  ॥ 
प्रभ बालक राखे आपे ॥ 
Parabẖ bālak rākẖe āpe. 
God Himself has saved my child. 

ਸੀਤਲਾ  ਠਾਕਿ  ਰਹਾਈ  ॥ 
सीतला ठाकि रहाई ॥ 
Sīṯlā ṯẖāk rahā▫ī. 
He healed him from the smallpox. 

ਬਿਘਨ  ਗਏ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਈ  ॥੧॥ 
बिघन गए हरि नाई ॥१॥ 
Bigẖan ga▫e har nā▫ī. ||1|| 
My troubles have been removed through the Lord's Name. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਹੋਆ  ਸਦਾ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ॥ 
मेरा प्रभु होआ सदा दइआला ॥ 
Merā parabẖ ho▫ā saḏā ḏa▫i▫ālā. 
My God is forever Merciful. 

ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ਸੁਣੀ  ਭਗਤ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਕੀ  ਸਭ  ਜੀਅ  ਭਇਆ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲਾ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
अरदासि सुणी भगत अपुने की सभ जीअ भइआ किरपाला ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Arḏās suṇī bẖagaṯ apune kī sabẖ jī▫a bẖa▫i▫ā kirpālā. Rahā▫o. 
He heard the prayer of His devotee, and now all beings are kind and compassionate to him. ||Pause||

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕਰਣ  ਕਾਰਣ  ਸਮਰਾਥਾ  ॥
प्रभ करण कारण समराथा ॥
Parabẖ karaṇ kāraṇ samrāthā.
God is Almighty, the Cause of causes.
ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਸਭੁ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਲਾਥਾ  ॥
हरि सिमरत सभु दुखु लाथा ॥
Har simraṯ sabẖ ḏukẖ lāthā.
Remembering the Lord in meditation, all pains and sorrows vanish.
ਅਪਣੇ  ਦਾਸ  ਕੀ  ਸੁਣੀ  ਬੇਨੰਤੀ  ॥
अपणे दास की सुणी बेनंती ॥
Apṇe ḏās kī suṇī benanṯī.
He has heard the prayer of His slave.
ਸਭ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਖਿ  ਸਵੰਤੀ  ॥੨॥੧੧॥੭੫॥
सभ नानक सुखि सवंती ॥२॥११॥७५॥
Sabẖ Nānak sukẖ savanṯī. ||2||11||75||
O Nanak, now everyone sleeps in peace. ||2||11||75||


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 14, 2008)

namjap said:


> You're welcomed, Sardar Harmanpreet Singh Ji.
> So, here we continue with more beautiful shabads:-
> 
> ਤਾਪ ਸੰਤਾਪ ਹਟੇ
> ...



ਪਉੜੀ ॥ 
pourree ||
Pauree:

  
 ਆਪੇ ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਗਣ ਗੰਧਰਬਾ ਆਪੇ ਖਟ ਦਰਸਨ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ 
aapae sur nar gan gandhharabaa aapae khatt dharasan kee baanee ||
He Himself is the angelic being, the heavenly herald, and the celestial singer. He Himself is the one who explains the six schools of philosophy.


 ਆਪੇ ਸਿਵ ਸੰਕਰ ਮਹੇਸਾ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਅਕਥ ਕਹਾਣੀ ॥ 
aapae siv sankar mehaesaa aapae guramukh akathh kehaanee ||
He Himself is Shiva, Shankara and Mahaysh; He Himself is the Gurmukh, who speaks the Unspoken Speech.

  
 ਆਪੇ ਜੋਗੀ ਆਪੇ ਭੋਗੀ ਆਪੇ ਸੰਨਿਆਸੀ ਫਿਰੈ ਬਿਬਾਣੀ ॥ 
aapae jogee aapae bhogee aapae sanniaasee firai bibaanee ||
He Himself is the Yogi, He Himself is the Sensual Enjoyer, and He Himself is the Sannyaasee, wandering through the wilderness.

  
 ਆਪੈ ਨਾਲਿ ਗੋਸਟਿ ਆਪਿ ਉਪਦੇਸੈ ਆਪੇ ਸੁਘੜੁ ਸਰੂਪੁ ਸਿਆਣੀ ॥ 
aapai naal gosatt aap oupadhaesai aapae sugharr saroop siaanee ||
He discusses with Himself, and He teaches Himself; He Himself is discrete, graceful and wise.

  
 ਆਪਣਾ ਚੋਜੁ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਆਪੇ ਆਪੇ ਸਭਨਾ ਜੀਆ ਕਾ ਹੈ ਜਾਣੀ ॥੧੨॥ 
aapanaa choj kar vaekhai aapae aapae sabhanaa jeeaa kaa hai jaanee ||12||
Staging His own play, He Himself watches it; He Himself is the Knower of all beings. ||12||

Bhagatth Mardana
Ang 553


----------



## BhagatSingh (Dec 15, 2008)

WHoa that shabad is by Bhai Mardana ji? Nice!


----------



## pk70 (Dec 15, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> WHoa that shabad is by Bhai Mardana ji? Nice!



I*t is not written by Bhagat Mardana, it is a pouri written by Fourth Nanak, the Sloka with Mardana with name are not written by Mardana either because Mardana wouldnt be writing "Nanak" in his sloka, these Solkas are written by First Nanak, but pouri is by Fourth Nanak.* *It is from BIRAHRE KEE VAAR MEHLA 4.
(SGGS 548)*


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 15, 2008)

pk70 said:


> I*t is not written by Bhagat Mardana, it is a pouri written by Fourth Nanak, the Sloka with Mardana with name are not written by Mardana either because Mardana wouldnt be writing "Nanak" in his sloka, these Solkas are written by First Nanak, but pouri is by Fourth Nanak.* *It is from BIRAHRE KEE VAAR MEHLA 4.
> (SGGS 548)*



Just wondering why searchgurbani.org has it cited as by Mardana -- interesting problem. I will write to them to get a clarification.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 16, 2008)

Page 553, Line 9
ਆਪੇ ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਗਣ ਗੰਧਰਬਾ ਆਪੇ ਖਟ ਦਰਸਨ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ॥
आपे सुरि नर गण गंधरबा आपे खट दरसन की बाणी ॥
Āpe sur nar gaṇ ganḏẖarbā āpe kẖat ḏarsan kī baṇī.
He Himself is the angelic being, the heavenly herald, and the celestial singer. He Himself is the one who explains the six schools of philosophy.
*Guru Ram Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 16, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Manpreet Singh - Aisee Kirpa Mohe Karho


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 16, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Manpreet Singh - Vaar Vaar Jai Lakh Variya


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Help for Farmers
"Jap" this shabad during sowing/planting season.*


ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਹੁਕਮੀ  ਵਰਸਣ  ਲਾਗੇ  ਮੇਹਾ  ॥ 
हुकमी वरसण लागे मेहा ॥ 
Hukmī varsaṇ lāge mehā. 
By His Command, the rain begins to fall. 

ਸਾਜਨ  ਸੰਤ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪੇਹਾ  ॥ 
साजन संत मिलि नामु जपेहा ॥ 
Sājan sanṯ mil nām japehā. 
The Saints and friends have met to chant the Naam. 

ਸੀਤਲ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਸਹਜ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਠਾਢਿ  ਪਾਈ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
सीतल सांति सहज सुखु पाइआ ठाढि पाई प्रभि आपे जीउ ॥१॥ 
Sīṯal sāŉṯ sahj sukẖ pā▫i▫ā ṯẖādẖ pā▫ī parabẖ āpe jī▫o. ||1|| 
Serene tranquility and peaceful ease have come; God Himself has brought a deep and profound peace. ||1|| 

ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਬਹੁਤੋ  ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਉਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
सभु किछु बहुतो बहुतु उपाइआ ॥ 
Sabẖ kicẖẖ bahuṯo bahuṯ upā▫i▫ā. 
God has produced everything in great abundance. 

ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਸਗਲ  ਰਜਾਇਆ  ॥ 
करि किरपा प्रभि सगल रजाइआ ॥ 
Kar kirpā parabẖ sagal rajā▫i▫ā. 
Granting His Grace, God has satisfied all. 

ਦਾਤਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਦਾਤਾਰਾ  ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਧ੍ਰਾਪੇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
दाति करहु मेरे दातारा जीअ जंत सभि ध्रापे जीउ ॥२॥ 
Ḏāṯ karahu mere ḏāṯārā jī▫a janṯ sabẖ ḏẖarāpe jī▫o. ||2|| 
Bless us with Your Gifts, O my Great Giver. All beings and creatures are satisfied. ||2|| 

ਸਚਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸਚੀ  ਨਾਈ  ॥ 
सचा साहिबु सची नाई ॥ 
Sacẖā sāhib sacẖī nā▫ī. 
True is the Master, and True is His Name. 

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦਿ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਧਿਆਈ  ॥ 
गुर परसादि तिसु सदा धिआई ॥ 
Gur parsāḏ ṯis saḏā ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. 
By Guru's Grace, I meditate forever on Him. 

ਜਨਮ  ਮਰਣ  ਭੈ  ਕਾਟੇ  ਮੋਹਾ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਸੋਗ  ਸੰਤਾਪੇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
जनम मरण भै काटे मोहा बिनसे सोग संतापे जीउ ॥३॥ 
Janam maraṇ bẖai kāte mohā binse sog sanṯāpe jī▫o. ||3|| 
The fear of birth and death has been dispelled; emotional attachment, sorrow and suffering have been erased. ||3|| 

ਸਾਸਿ  ਸਾਸਿ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਸਾਲਾਹੇ  ॥ 
सासि सासि नानकु सालाहे ॥ 
Sās sās Nānak sālāhe. 
With each and every breath, Nanak praises the Lord. 

ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਕਾਟੇ  ਸਭਿ  ਫਾਹੇ  ॥ 
सिमरत नामु काटे सभि फाहे ॥ 
Simraṯ nām kāte sabẖ fāhe. 
Meditating in remembrance on the Name, all bonds are cut away. 

ਪੂਰਨ  ਆਸ  ਕਰੀ  ਖਿਨ  ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਜਾਪੇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੨੭॥੩੪॥ 
पूरन आस करी खिन भीतरि हरि हरि हरि गुण जापे जीउ ॥४॥२७॥३४॥ 
Pūran ās karī kẖin bẖīṯar har har har guṇ jāpe jī▫o. ||4||27||34|| 
One's hopes are fulfilled in an instant, chanting the Glorious Praises of the Lord, Har, Har, Har. ||4||27||34||


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Help for Farmers who have fear of drought*

ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਮੀਹੁ  ਪਇਆ  ਪਰਮੇਸਰਿ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
मीहु पइआ परमेसरि पाइआ ॥ 
Mīhu pa▫i▫ā parmesar pā▫i▫ā. 
The rain has fallen; I have found the Transcendent Lord God. 

ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਸੁਖੀ  ਵਸਾਇਆ  ॥ 
जीअ जंत सभि सुखी वसाइआ ॥ 
Jī▫a janṯ sabẖ sukẖī vasā▫i▫ā. 
All beings and creatures dwell in peace. 

ਗਇਆ  ਕਲੇਸੁ  ਭਇਆ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸਮਾਲੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
गइआ कलेसु भइआ सुखु साचा हरि हरि नामु समाली जीउ ॥१॥ 
Ga▫i▫ā kales bẖa▫i▫ā sukẖ sācẖā har har nām samālī jī▫o. ||1|| 
Suffering has been dispelled, and true happiness has dawned, as we meditate on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1|| 

ਜਿਸ  ਕੇ  ਸੇ  ਤਿਨ  ਹੀ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਰੇ  ॥ 
जिस के से तिन ही प्रतिपारे ॥ 
Jis ke se ṯin hī parṯipāre. 
The One, to whom we belong, cherishes and nurtures us. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਭਏ  ਰਖਵਾਰੇ  ॥ 
पारब्रहम प्रभ भए रखवारे ॥ 
Pārbarahm parabẖ bẖa▫e rakẖvāre. 
The Supreme Lord God has become our Protector. 

ਸੁਣੀ  ਬੇਨੰਤੀ  ਠਾਕੁਰਿ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਹੋਈ  ਘਾਲੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
सुणी बेनंती ठाकुरि मेरै पूरन होई घाली जीउ ॥२॥ 
Suṇī benanṯī ṯẖākur merai pūran ho▫ī gẖālī jī▫o. ||2|| 
My Lord and Master has heard my prayer; my efforts have been rewarded. ||2|| 

ਸਰਬ  ਜੀਆ  ਕਉ  ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
सरब जीआ कउ देवणहारा ॥ 
Sarab jī▫ā ka▫o ḏevaṇhārā. 
He is the Giver of all souls. 

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦੀ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਨਿਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
गुर परसादी नदरि निहारा ॥ 
Gur parsādī naḏar nihārā. 
By Guru's Grace, He blesses us with His Glance of Grace. 

ਜਲ  ਥਲ  ਮਹੀਅਲ  ਸਭਿ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਣੇ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਚਰਨ  ਪਖਾਲੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
जल थल महीअल सभि त्रिपताणे साधू चरन पखाली जीउ ॥३॥ 
Jal thal mahī▫al sabẖ ṯaripṯāṇe sāḏẖū cẖaran pakẖālī jī▫o. ||3|| 
The beings in the water, on the land and in the sky are all satisfied; I wash the Feet of the Holy. ||3|| 

ਮਨ  ਕੀ  ਇਛ  ਪੁਜਾਵਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
मन की इछ पुजावणहारा ॥ 
Man kī icẖẖ pujāvaṇhārā. 
He is the Fulfiller of the desires of the mind. 

ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਜਾਈ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
सदा सदा जाई बलिहारा ॥ 
Saḏā saḏā jā▫ī balihārā. 
Forever and ever, I am a sacrifice to Him. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਨੁ  ਕੀਆ  ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨਿ  ਰਤੇ  ਰੰਗਿ  ਰਸਾਲੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੩੨॥੩੯॥ 
नानक दानु कीआ दुख भंजनि रते रंगि रसाली जीउ ॥४॥३२॥३९॥ 
Nānak ḏān kī▫ā ḏukẖ bẖanjan raṯe rang rasālī jī▫o. ||4||32||39|| 
O Nanak, the Destroyer of pain has given this Gift; I am imbued with the Love of the Delightful Lord. ||4||32||39||


----------



## kiram (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Astroboy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Jap this shabad while facing drought season*


ਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਮੇਘੁ  ਪਠਾਇਆ  ॥ 
पारब्रहमि प्रभि मेघु पठाइआ ॥ 
Pārbarahm parabẖ megẖ paṯẖā▫i▫ā. 
The Supreme Lord God has unleashed the rain clouds. 

ਜਲਿ  ਥਲਿ  ਮਹੀਅਲਿ  ਦਹ  ਦਿਸਿ  ਵਰਸਾਇਆ  ॥ 
जलि थलि महीअलि दह दिसि वरसाइआ ॥ 
Jal thal mahī▫al ḏah ḏis varsā▫i▫ā. 
Over the sea and over the land-over all the earth's surface, in all directions, He has brought the rain. 

ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਭਈ  ਬੁਝੀ  ਸਭ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਅਨਦੁ  ਭਇਆ  ਸਭ  ਠਾਈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
सांति भई बुझी सभ त्रिसना अनदु भइआ सभ ठाई जीउ ॥१॥ 
Sāŉṯ bẖa▫ī bujẖī sabẖ ṯarisnā anaḏ bẖa▫i▫ā sabẖ ṯẖā▫ī jī▫o. ||1|| 
Peace has come, and the thirst of all has been quenched; there is joy and ecstasy everywhere. ||1|| 

ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ  ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
सुखदाता दुख भंजनहारा ॥ 
Sukẖ▫ḏāṯa ḏukẖ bẖaŉjanhārā. 
He is the Giver of Peace, the Destroyer of pain. 

ਆਪੇ  ਬਖਸਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਜੀਅ  ਸਾਰਾ  ॥ 
आपे बखसि करे जीअ सारा ॥ 
Āpe bakẖas kare jī▫a sārā. 
He gives and forgives all beings. 

ਅਪਨੇ  ਕੀਤੇ  ਨੋ  ਆਪਿ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲੇ  ਪਇ  ਪੈਰੀ  ਤਿਸਹਿ  ਮਨਾਈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
अपने कीते नो आपि प्रतिपाले पइ पैरी तिसहि मनाई जीउ ॥२॥ 
Apne kīṯe no āp parṯipāle pa▫i pairī ṯisėh manā▫ī jī▫o. ||2|| 
He Himself nurtures and cherishes His Creation. I fall at His Feet and surrender to Him. ||2|| 

ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਪਇਆ  ਗਤਿ  ਪਾਈਐ  ॥ 
जा की सरणि पइआ गति पाईऐ ॥ 
Jā kī saraṇ pa▫i▫ā gaṯ pā▫ī▫ai. 
Seeking His Sanctuary, salvation is obtained. 

ਸਾਸਿ  ਸਾਸਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਈਐ  ॥ 
सासि सासि हरि नामु धिआईऐ ॥ 
Sās sās har nām ḏẖi▫ā▫ī▫ai. 
With each and every breath, I meditate on the Lord's Name. 

ਤਿਸੁ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਨ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਸਭ  ਤਿਸੈ  ਕੀਆ  ਜਾਈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
तिसु बिनु होरु न दूजा ठाकुरु सभ तिसै कीआ जाई जीउ ॥३॥ 
Ŧis bin hor na ḏūjā ṯẖākur sabẖ ṯisai kī▫ā jā▫ī jī▫o. ||3|| 
Without Him, there is no other Lord and Master. All places belong to Him. ||3|| 

ਤੇਰਾ  ਮਾਣੁ  ਤਾਣੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਤੇਰਾ  ॥ 
तेरा माणु ताणु प्रभ तेरा ॥ 
Ŧerā māṇ ṯāṇ parabẖ ṯerā. 
Yours is the Honor, God, and Yours is the Power. 

ਤੂੰ  ਸਚਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਗੁਣੀ  ਗਹੇਰਾ  ॥ 
तूं सचा साहिबु गुणी गहेरा ॥ 
Ŧūŉ sacẖā sāhib guṇī gaherā. 
You are the True Lord and Master, the Ocean of Excellence. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਕਹੈ  ਬੇਨੰਤੀ  ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਧਿਆਈ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੩੪॥੪੧॥ 
नानकु दासु कहै बेनंती आठ पहर तुधु धिआई जीउ ॥४॥३४॥४१॥ 
Nānak ḏās kahai benanṯī āṯẖ pahar ṯuḏẖ ḏẖi▫ā▫ī jī▫o. ||4||34||41|| 
Servant Nanak utters this prayer: may I meditate on You twenty-four hours a day. ||4||34||41||


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Help for Farmers

In the hope to get a good harvest*


http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਮਾਝਮਾਝ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
माझ महला ५ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl: 

ਭਏ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲ  ਗੋਵਿੰਦ  ਗੁਸਾਈ  ॥ 
भए क्रिपाल गोविंद गुसाई ॥ 
Bẖa▫e kirpāl govinḏ gusā▫ī. 
The Lord of the Universe, the Support of the earth, has become Merciful; 

ਮੇਘੁ  ਵਰਸੈ  ਸਭਨੀ  ਥਾਈ  ॥ 
मेघु वरसै सभनी थाई ॥ 
Megẖ varsai sabẖnī thā▫ī. 
the rain is falling everywhere. 

ਦੀਨ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਸਦਾ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲਾ  ਠਾਢਿ  ਪਾਈ  ਕਰਤਾਰੇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
दीन दइआल सदा किरपाला ठाढि पाई करतारे जीउ ॥१॥ 
Ḏīn ḏa▫i▫āl saḏā kirpālā ṯẖādẖ pā▫ī karṯāre jī▫o. ||1|| 
He is Merciful to the meek, always Kind and Gentle; the Creator has brought cooling relief. ||1|| 

ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਰੇ  ॥ 
अपुने जीअ जंत प्रतिपारे ॥ 
Apune jī▫a janṯ parṯipāre. 
He cherishes all His beings and creatures, 

ਜਿਉ  ਬਾਰਿਕ  ਮਾਤਾ  ਸੰਮਾਰੇ  ॥ 
जिउ बारिक माता समारे ॥ 
Ji▫o bārik māṯā sammāre. 
as the mother cares for her children. 

ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਦੇਤ  ਸਗਲ  ਆਹਾਰੇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
दुख भंजन सुख सागर सुआमी देत सगल आहारे जीउ ॥२॥ 
Ḏukẖ bẖanjan sukẖ sāgar su▫āmī ḏeṯ sagal āhāre jī▫o. ||2|| 
The Destroyer of pain, the Ocean of Peace, the Lord and Master gives sustenance to all. ||2|| 

ਜਲਿ  ਥਲਿ  ਪੂਰਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ  ॥ 
जलि थलि पूरि रहिआ मिहरवाना ॥ 
Jal thal pūr rahi▫ā miharvānā. 
The Merciful Lord is totally pervading and permeating the water and the land. 

ਸਦ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰਿ  ਜਾਈਐ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨਾ  ॥ 
सद बलिहारि जाईऐ कुरबाना ॥ 
Saḏ balihār jā▫ī▫ai kurbānā. 
I am forever devoted, a sacrifice to Him. 

ਰੈਣਿ  ਦਿਨਸੁ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਧਿਆਈ  ਜਿ  ਖਿਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਸਗਲ  ਉਧਾਰੇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
रैणि दिनसु तिसु सदा धिआई जि खिन महि सगल उधारे जीउ ॥३॥ 
Raiṇ ḏinas ṯis saḏā ḏẖi▫ā▫ī jė kẖin mėh sagal uḏẖāre jī▫o. ||3|| 
Night and day, I always meditate on Him; in an instant, He saves all. ||3|| 

ਰਾਖਿ  ਲੀਏ  ਸਗਲੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਆਪੇ  ॥ 
राखि लीए सगले प्रभि आपे ॥ 
Rākẖ lī▫e sagle parabẖ āpe. 
God Himself protects all; 

ਉਤਰਿ  ਗਏ  ਸਭ  ਸੋਗ  ਸੰਤਾਪੇ  ॥ 
उतरि गए सभ सोग संतापे ॥ 
Uṯar ga▫e sabẖ sog sanṯāpe. 
He drives out all sorrow and suffering. 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਤ  ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਹਰੀਆਵਲੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਨਿਹਾਰੇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੨੯॥੩੬॥ 
नामु जपत मनु तनु हरीआवलु प्रभ नानक नदरि निहारे जीउ ॥४॥२९॥३६॥ 
Nām japaṯ man ṯan harī▫āval parabẖ Nānak naḏar nihāre jī▫o. ||4||29||36|| 
Chanting the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the mind and body are rejuvenated. O Nanak, God has bestowed His Glance of Grace. ||4||29||36||


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 11, 2009)

*To survive through hard times with ease*

ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
धनासरी महला ५ ॥ 
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. 
Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਅਉਖੀ  ਘੜੀ  ਨ  ਦੇਖਣ  ਦੇਈ  ਅਪਨਾ  ਬਿਰਦੁ  ਸਮਾਲੇ  ॥ 
अउखी घड़ी न देखण देई अपना बिरदु समाले ॥ 
A▫ukẖī gẖaṛī na ḏekẖaṇ ḏe▫ī apnā biraḏ samāle. 
He does not let His devotees see the difficult times; this is His innate nature. 

ਹਾਥ  ਦੇਇ  ਰਾਖੈ  ਅਪਨੇ  ਕਉ  ਸਾਸਿ  ਸਾਸਿ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲੇ  ॥੧॥ 
हाथ देइ राखै अपने कउ सासि सासि प्रतिपाले ॥१॥ 
Hāth ḏe▫e rākẖai apne ka▫o sās sās parṯipāle. ||1|| 
Giving His hand, He protects His devotee; with each and every breath, He cherishes him. ||1|| 

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਿਉ  ਲਾਗਿ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਚੀਤੁ  ॥ 
प्रभ सिउ लागि रहिओ मेरा चीतु ॥ 
Parabẖ si▫o lāg rahi▫o merā cẖīṯ. 
My consciousness remains attached to God. 

ਆਦਿ  ਅੰਤਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਹਾਈ  ਧੰਨੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ਮੀਤੁ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
आदि अंति प्रभु सदा सहाई धंनु हमारा मीतु ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Āḏ anṯ parabẖ saḏā sahā▫ī ḏẖan hamārā mīṯ. Rahā▫o. 
In the beginning, and in the end, God is always my helper and companion; blessed is my friend. ||Pause|| 

ਮਨਿ  ਬਿਲਾਸ  ਭਏ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਕੇ  ਅਚਰਜ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਬਡਾਈ  ॥ 
मनि बिलास भए साहिब के अचरज देखि बडाई ॥ 
Man bilās bẖa▫e sāhib ke acẖraj ḏekẖ badā▫ī. 
My mind is delighted, gazing upon the marvellous, glorious greatness of the Lord and Master. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਆਨਦ  ਕਰਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਪੈਜ  ਰਖਾਈ  ॥੨॥੧੫॥੪੬॥ 
हरि सिमरि सिमरि आनद करि नानक प्रभि पूरन पैज रखाई ॥२॥१५॥४६॥ 
Har simar simar ānaḏ kar Nānak parabẖ pūran paij rakẖā▫ī. ||2||15||46|| 
Remembering, remembering the Lord in meditation, Nanak is in ecstasy; God, in His perfection, has protected and preserved his honor. ||2||15||46||


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 11, 2009)

These are beautiful concepts Nam Jap ji. Very profound and aware.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Facing an important decision or a major event in one's life, "Jap" this shabad*

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
बिलावलु महला ५ ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: 

ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ  ਭਏ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਪਰਤਾਪ  ॥ 
जीअ जंत सुप्रसंन भए देखि प्रभ परताप ॥ 
Jī▫a janṯ suparsan bẖa▫e ḏekẖ parabẖ parṯāp. 
All beings and creatures are totally pleased, gazing on God's glorious radiance. 

ਕਰਜੁ  ਉਤਾਰਿਆ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ  ਕਰਿ  ਆਹਰੁ  ਆਪ  ॥੧॥ 
करजु उतारिआ सतिगुरू करि आहरु आप ॥१॥ 
Karaj uṯāri▫ā saṯgurū kar āhar āp. ||1|| 
The True Guru has paid off my debt; He Himself did it. ||1|| 

ਖਾਤ  ਖਰਚਤ  ਨਿਬਹਤ  ਰਹੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਅਖੂਟ  ॥ 
खात खरचत निबहत रहै गुर सबदु अखूट ॥ 
Kẖāṯ kẖarcẖaṯ nibhaṯ rahai gur sabaḏ akẖūt. 
Eating and expending it, it is always available; the Word of the Guru's Shabad is inexhaustible. 

ਪੂਰਨ  ਭਈ  ਸਮਗਰੀ  ਕਬਹੂ  ਨਹੀ  ਤੂਟ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
पूरन भई समगरी कबहू नही तूट ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Pūran bẖa▫ī samagrī kabhū nahī ṯūt. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Everything is perfectly arranged; it is never exhausted. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਆਰਾਧਨਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਆਪਾਰ  ॥ 
साधसंगि आराधना हरि निधि आपार ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang ārāḏẖnā har niḏẖ āpār. 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I worship and adore the Lord, the infinite treasure. 

ਧਰਮ  ਅਰਥ  ਅਰੁ  ਕਾਮ  ਮੋਖ  ਦੇਤੇ  ਨਹੀ  ਬਾਰ  ॥੨॥ 
धरम अरथ अरु काम मोख देते नही बार ॥२॥ 
Ḏẖaram arath ar kām mokẖ ḏeṯe nahī bār. ||2|| 
He does not hesitate to bless me with Dharmic faith, wealth, sexual success and liberation. ||2|| 

ਭਗਤ  ਅਰਾਧਹਿ  ਏਕ  ਰੰਗਿ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ਗੁਪਾਲ  ॥ 
भगत अराधहि एक रंगि गोबिंद गुपाल ॥ 
Bẖagaṯ arāḏẖėh ek rang gobinḏ gupāl. 
The devotees worship and adore the Lord of the Universe with single-minded love. 

ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮ  ਧਨੁ  ਸੰਚਿਆ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਨਹੀ  ਸੁਮਾਰੁ  ॥੩॥ 
राम नाम धनु संचिआ जा का नही सुमारु ॥३॥ 
Rām nām ḏẖan sancẖi▫ā jā kā nahī sumār. ||3|| 
They gather in the wealth of the Lord's Name, which cannot be estimated. ||3|| 

ਸਰਨਿ  ਪਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਤੇਰੀਆ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕੀ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥ 
सरनि परे प्रभ तेरीआ प्रभ की वडिआई ॥ 
Saran pare parabẖ ṯerī▫ā parabẖ kī vadi▫ā▫ī. 
O God, I seek Your Sanctuary, the glorious greatness of God. Nanak: 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਗੁਸਾਈ  ॥੪॥੩੨॥੬੨॥ 
नानक अंतु न पाईऐ बेअंत गुसाई ॥४॥३२॥६२॥ 
Nānak anṯ na pā▫ī▫ai be▫anṯ gusā▫ī. ||4||32||62|| 
Your end or limitation cannot be found, O Infinite World-Lord. ||4||32||62||


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 19, 2009)

*To keep difficulties at a distance and keep benefits and opportunities  available easily.

*ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਸਿਧ  ਪੀਰ  ਸੁਰਿ  ਨਾਥ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ सिध पीर सुरि नाथ ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai siḏẖ pīr sur nāth. 
Listening-the Siddhas, the spiritual teachers, the heroic warriors, the yogic masters. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਧਰਤਿ  ਧਵਲ  ਆਕਾਸ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ धरति धवल आकास ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai ḏẖaraṯ ḏẖaval ākās. 
Listening-the earth, its support and the Akaashic ethers. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਦੀਪ  ਲੋਅ  ਪਾਤਾਲ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ दीप लोअ पाताल ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai ḏīp lo▫a pāṯāl. 
Listening-the oceans, the lands of the world and the nether regions of the underworld. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਪੋਹਿ  ਨ  ਸਕੈ  ਕਾਲੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ पोहि न सकै कालु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai pohi na sakai kāl. 
Listening-Death cannot even touch you. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਵਿਗਾਸੁ  ॥ 
नानक भगता सदा विगासु ॥ 
Nānak bẖagṯā saḏā vigās. 
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਦੂਖ  ਪਾਪ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਸੁ  ॥੮॥ 
सुणिऐ दूख पाप का नासु ॥८॥ 
Suṇi▫ai ḏūkẖ pāp kā nās. ||8|| 
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||8|| 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਈਸਰੁ  ਬਰਮਾ  ਇੰਦੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ ईसरु बरमा इंदु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai īsar barmā inḏ. 
Listening-Shiva, Brahma and Indra. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਸਾਲਾਹਣ  ਮੰਦੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ मुखि सालाहण मंदु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai mukẖ sālāhaṇ manḏ. 
Listening-even foul-mouthed people praise Him. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਜੋਗ  ਜੁਗਤਿ  ਤਨਿ  ਭੇਦ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ जोग जुगति तनि भेद ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai jog jugaṯ ṯan bẖeḏ. 
Listening-the technology of Yoga and the secrets of the body. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਸਾਸਤ  ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਵੇਦ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ सासत सिम्रिति वेद ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai sāsaṯ simriṯ veḏ. 
Listening-the Shaastras, the Simritees and the Vedas. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਵਿਗਾਸੁ  ॥ 
नानक भगता सदा विगासु ॥ 
Nānak bẖagṯā saḏā vigās. 
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਦੂਖ  ਪਾਪ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਸੁ  ॥੯॥ 
सुणिऐ दूख पाप का नासु ॥९॥ 
Suṇi▫ai ḏūkẖ pāp kā nās. ||9|| 
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||9|| 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਸਤੁ  ਸੰਤੋਖੁ  ਗਿਆਨੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ सतु संतोखु गिआनु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai saṯ sanṯokẖ gi▫ān. 
Listening-truth, contentment and spiritual wisdom. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਅਠਸਠਿ  ਕਾ  ਇਸਨਾਨੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ अठसठि का इसनानु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai aṯẖsaṯẖ kā isnān. 
Listening-take your cleansing bath at the sixty-eight places of pilgrimage. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਪੜਿ  ਪੜਿ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਮਾਨੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ पड़ि पड़ि पावहि मानु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai paṛ paṛ pāvahi mān. 
Listening-reading and reciting, honor is obtained. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਧਿਆਨੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ लागै सहजि धिआनु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai lāgai sahj ḏẖi▫ān. 
Listening-intuitively grasp the essence of meditation. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਵਿਗਾਸੁ  ॥ 
नानक भगता सदा विगासु ॥ 
Nānak bẖagṯā saḏā vigās. 
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਦੂਖ  ਪਾਪ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਸੁ  ॥੧੦॥ 
सुणिऐ दूख पाप का नासु ॥१०॥ 
Suṇi▫ai ḏūkẖ pāp kā nās. ||10|| 
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||10|| 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਸਰਾ  ਗੁਣਾ  ਕੇ  ਗਾਹ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ सरा गुणा के गाह ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai sarā guṇā ke gāh. 
Listening-dive deep into the ocean of virtue. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਸੇਖ  ਪੀਰ  ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ सेख पीर पातिसाह ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai sekẖ pīr pāṯisāh. 
Listening-the Shaykhs, religious scholars, spiritual teachers and emperors. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਅੰਧੇ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਰਾਹੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ अंधे पावहि राहु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai anḏẖe pāvahi rāhu. 
Listening-even the blind find the Path. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਹਾਥ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਅਸਗਾਹੁ  ॥ 
सुणिऐ हाथ होवै असगाहु ॥ 
Suṇi▫ai hāth hovai asgāhu. 
Listening-the Unreachable comes within your grasp. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਵਿਗਾਸੁ  ॥ 
नानक भगता सदा विगासु ॥ 
Nānak bẖagṯā saḏā vigās. 
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ  ਦੂਖ  ਪਾਪ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਸੁ  ॥੧੧॥ 
सुणिऐ दूख पाप का नासु ॥११॥ 
Suṇi▫ai ḏūkẖ pāp kā nās. ||11|| 
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||11||


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 19, 2009)

*Remove fear, uncertainty, doubt, trouble and inability to cope.*

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੬  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला ५ घरु ६ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 5 gẖar 6. 
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl, Sixth House: 

ਕਰਣ  ਕਾਰਣ  ਏਕੁ  ਓਹੀ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਕੀਆ  ਆਕਾਰੁ  ॥ 
करण कारण एकु ओही जिनि कीआ आकारु ॥ 
Karaṇ kāraṇ ek ohī jin kī▫ā ākār. 
The One Lord is the Doer, the Cause of causes, who has created the creation. 

ਤਿਸਹਿ  ਧਿਆਵਹੁ  ਮਨ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਰਬ  ਕੋ  ਆਧਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
तिसहि धिआवहु मन मेरे सरब को आधारु ॥१॥ 
Ŧisėh ḏẖi▫āvahu man mere sarab ko āḏẖār. ||1|| 
Meditate on the One, O my mind, who is the Support of all. ||1|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਚਰਨ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਧਿਆਇ  ॥ 
गुर के चरन मन महि धिआइ ॥ 
Gur ke cẖaran man mėh ḏẖi▫ā▫e. 
Meditate within your mind on the Guru's Feet. 

ਛੋਡਿ  ਸਗਲ  ਸਿਆਣਪਾ  ਸਾਚਿ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਲਿਵ  ਲਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
छोडि सगल सिआणपा साचि सबदि लिव लाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Cẖẖod sagal si▫āṇpā sācẖ sabaḏ liv lā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Give up all your clever mental tricks, and lovingly attune yourself to the True Word of the Shabad. ||1||Pause|| 

ਦੁਖੁ  ਕਲੇਸੁ  ਨ  ਭਉ  ਬਿਆਪੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
दुखु कलेसु न भउ बिआपै गुर मंत्रु हिरदै होइ ॥ 
Ḏukẖ kales na bẖa▫o bi▫āpai gur manṯar hirḏai ho▫e. 
Suffering, agony and fear do not cling to one whose heart is filled with the GurMantra. 

ਕੋਟਿ  ਜਤਨਾ  ਕਰਿ  ਰਹੇ  ਗੁਰ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਤਰਿਓ  ਨ  ਕੋਇ  ॥੨॥ 
कोटि जतना करि रहे गुर बिनु तरिओ न कोइ ॥२॥ 
Kot jaṯnā kar rahe gur bin ṯari▫o na ko▫e. ||2|| 
Trying millions of things, people have grown weary, but without the Guru, none have been saved. ||2|| 

ਦੇਖਿ  ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਸਾਧਾਰੈ  ਪਾਪ  ਸਗਲੇ  ਜਾਹਿ  ॥ 
देखि दरसनु मनु साधारै पाप सगले जाहि ॥ 
Ḏekẖ ḏarsan man saḏẖārai pāp sagle jāhi. 
Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Guru's Darshan, the mind is comforted and all sins depart. 

ਹਉ  ਤਿਨ  ਕੈ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰਣੈ  ਜਿ  ਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਪੈਰੀ  ਪਾਹਿ  ॥੩॥ 
हउ तिन कै बलिहारणै जि गुर की पैरी पाहि ॥३॥ 
Ha▫o ṯin kai balihārṇai jė gur kī pairī pāhi. ||3|| 
I am a sacrifice to those who fall at the Feet of the Guru. ||3|| 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸੈ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
साधसंगति मनि वसै साचु हरि का नाउ ॥ 
Sāḏẖsangaṯ man vasai sācẖ har kā nā▫o. 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, the True Name of the Lord comes to dwell in the mind. 

ਸੇ  ਵਡਭਾਗੀ  ਨਾਨਕਾ  ਜਿਨਾ  ਮਨਿ  ਇਹੁ  ਭਾਉ  ॥੪॥੨੪॥੯੪॥ 
से वडभागी नानका जिना मनि इहु भाउ ॥४॥२४॥९४॥ 
Se vadbẖāgī nānkā jinā man ih bẖā▫o. ||4||24||94|| 
Very fortunate are those, O Nanak, whose minds are filled with this love. ||4||24||94||


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 19, 2009)

*Wanting to have a positive outlook of life's events.*

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੩  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला ३ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 3. 
Siree Raag, Third Mehl: 

ਤਿਨਾ  ਅਨੰਦੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਹੈ  ਜਿਨਾ  ਸਚੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਆਧਾਰੁ  ॥ 
तिना अनंदु सदा सुखु है जिना सचु नामु आधारु ॥ 
Ŧinā anand saḏā sukẖ hai jinā sacẖ nām āḏẖār. 
Those who have the Support of the True Name are in ecstasy and peace forever. 

ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਦੂਖ  ਨਿਵਾਰਣਹਾਰੁ  ॥ 
गुर सबदी सचु पाइआ दूख निवारणहारु ॥ 
Gur sabḏī sacẖ pā▫i▫ā ḏūkẖ nivāraṇhār. 
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, they obtain the True One, the Destroyer of pain. 

ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਾਚੇ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਹਿ  ਸਾਚੈ  ਨਾਇ  ਪਿਆਰੁ  ॥ 
सदा सदा साचे गुण गावहि साचै नाइ पिआरु ॥ 
Saḏā saḏā sācẖe guṇ gāvahi sācẖai nā▫e pi▫ār. 
Forever and ever, they sing the Glorious Praises of the True One; they love the True Name. 

ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਕਰਿ  ਕੈ  ਆਪਣੀ  ਦਿਤੋਨੁ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਭੰਡਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
किरपा करि कै आपणी दितोनु भगति भंडारु ॥१॥ 
Kirpā kar kai āpṇī ḏiṯon bẖagaṯ bẖandār. ||1|| 
When the Lord Himself grants His Grace, He bestows the treasure of devotion. ||1|| 

ਮਨ  ਰੇ  ਸਦਾ  ਅਨੰਦੁ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਇ  ॥ 
मन रे सदा अनंदु गुण गाइ ॥ 
Man re saḏā anand guṇ gā▫e. 
O mind, sing His Glorious Praises, and be in ecstasy forever. 

ਸਚੀ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਰਹੈ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सची बाणी हरि पाईऐ हरि सिउ रहै समाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sacẖī baṇī har pā▫ī▫ai har si▫o rahai samā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Through the True Word of His Bani, the Lord is obtained, and one remains immersed in the Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਚੀ  ਭਗਤੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਲਾਲੁ  ਥੀਆ  ਰਤਾ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਸੁਭਾਇ  ॥ 
सची भगती मनु लालु थीआ रता सहजि सुभाइ ॥ 
Sacẖī bẖagṯī man lāl thī▫ā raṯā sahj subẖā▫e. 
In true devotion, the mind is dyed in the deep crimson color of the Lord's Love, with intuitive peace and poise. 

ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਮੋਹਿਆ  ਕਹਣਾ  ਕਛੂ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
गुर सबदी मनु मोहिआ कहणा कछू न जाइ ॥ 
Gur sabḏī man mohi▫ā kahṇā kacẖẖū na jā▫e. 
The mind is fascinated by the Word of the Guru's Shabad, which cannot be described. 

ਜਿਹਵਾ  ਰਤੀ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸਚੈ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਪੀਵੈ  ਰਸਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਇ  ॥ 
जिहवा रती सबदि सचै अम्रितु पीवै रसि गुण गाइ ॥ 
Jihvā raṯī sabaḏ sacẖai amriṯ pīvai ras guṇ gā▫e. 
The tongue imbued with the True Word of the Shabad drinks in the Amrit with delight, singing His Glorious Praises. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਏਹੁ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਜਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਕਰੇ  ਰਜਾਇ  ॥੨॥ 
गुरमुखि एहु रंगु पाईऐ जिस नो किरपा करे रजाइ ॥२॥ 
Gurmukẖ ehu rang pā▫ī▫ai jis no kirpā kare rajā▫e. ||2|| 
The Gurmukh obtains this love, when the Lord, in His Will, grants His Grace. ||2|| 

ਸੰਸਾ  ਇਹੁ  ਸੰਸਾਰੁ  ਹੈ  ਸੁਤਿਆ  ਰੈਣਿ  ਵਿਹਾਇ  ॥ 
संसा इहु संसारु है सुतिआ रैणि विहाइ ॥ 
Sansā ih sansār hai suṯi▫ā raiṇ vihā▫e. 
This world is an illusion; people pass their life-nights sleeping. 

ਇਕਿ  ਆਪਣੈ  ਭਾਣੈ  ਕਢਿ  ਲਇਅਨੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਲਇਓਨੁ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ॥ 
इकि आपणै भाणै कढि लइअनु आपे लइओनु मिलाइ ॥ 
Ik āpṇai bẖāṇai kadẖ la▫i▫an āpe la▫i▫on milā▫e. 
By the Pleasure of His Will, He lifts some out, and unites them with Himself. 

ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਆਪਿ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸਿਆ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਚੁਕਾਇ  ॥ 
आपे ही आपि मनि वसिआ माइआ मोहु चुकाइ ॥ 
Āpe hī āp man vasi▫ā mā▫i▫ā moh cẖukā▫e. 
He Himself abides in the mind, and drives out attachment to Maya. 

ਆਪਿ  ਵਡਾਈ  ਦਿਤੀਅਨੁ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਦੇਇ  ਬੁਝਾਇ  ॥੩॥ 
आपि वडाई दितीअनु गुरमुखि देइ बुझाइ ॥३॥ 
Āp vadā▫ī ḏiṯī▫an gurmukẖ ḏe▫e bujẖā▫e. ||3|| 
He Himself bestows glorious greatness; He inspires the Gurmukh to understand. ||3|| 

ਸਭਨਾ  ਕਾ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਏਕੁ  ਹੈ  ਭੁਲਿਆ  ਲਏ  ਸਮਝਾਇ  ॥ 
सभना का दाता एकु है भुलिआ लए समझाइ ॥ 
Sabẖnā kā ḏāṯā ek hai bẖuli▫ā la▫e samjẖā▫e. 
The One Lord is the Giver of all. He corrects those who make mistakes. 

ਇਕਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਆਪਿ  ਖੁਆਇਅਨੁ  ਦੂਜੈ  ਛਡਿਅਨੁ  ਲਾਇ  ॥ 
इकि आपे आपि खुआइअनु दूजै छडिअनु लाइ ॥ 
Ik āpe āp kẖu▫ā▫i▫an ḏūjai cẖẖadi▫an lā▫e. 
He Himself has deceived some, and attached them to duality. 

ਗੁਰਮਤੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਜੋਤੀ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ॥ 
गुरमती हरि पाईऐ जोती जोति मिलाइ ॥ 
Gurmaṯī har pā▫ī▫ai joṯī joṯ milā▫e. 
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Lord is found, and one's light merges into the Light. 

ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਨਾਮੇ  ਰਤਿਆ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥੪॥੨੫॥੫੮॥ 
अनदिनु नामे रतिआ नानक नामि समाइ ॥४॥२५॥५८॥ 
An▫ḏin nāme raṯi▫ā Nānak nām samā▫e. ||4||25||58|| 
Attuned to the Name of the Lord night and day, O Nanak, you shall be absorbed into the Name. ||4||25||58||


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 19, 2009)

ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਆਪਿ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸਿਆ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਚੁਕਾਇ  ॥ 
आपे ही आपि मनि वसिआ माइआ मोहु चुकाइ ॥ 
Āpe hī āp man vasi▫ā mā▫i▫ā moh cẖukā▫e. 
He Himself abides in the mind, and drives out attachment to Maya. 

ਆਪਿ  ਵਡਾਈ  ਦਿਤੀਅਨੁ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਦੇਇ  ਬੁਝਾਇ  ॥੩॥ 
आपि वडाई दितीअनु गुरमुखि देइ बुझाइ ॥३॥ 
Āp vadā▫ī ḏiṯī▫an gurmukẖ ḏe▫e bujẖā▫e. ||3|| 
He Himself bestows glorious greatness; He inspires the Gurmukh to understand. ||3||

Nam Jap ji,

Thank you for reminding us at all times.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 19, 2009)

Aad Ji,

I am starting a new Thread called : Bhagats of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

This will be my pass up homework as a student of SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI ACADEMY MALAYSIA.

There are 300 students in KL and 50 in Seremban. 

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੩  ਘਰੁ  ੧  ਤਿਤੁਕੀ 
सोरठि महला ३ घरु १ तितुकी 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 3 gẖar 1 ṯiṯukī 
Sorat'h, Third Mehl, First House, Ti-Tukas: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਭਗਤਾ  ਦੀ  ਸਦਾ  ਤੂ  ਰਖਦਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਤੂ  ਰਖਦਾ  ਆਇਆ  ॥ 
भगता दी सदा तू रखदा हरि जीउ धुरि तू रखदा आइआ ॥ 
Bẖagṯā ḏī saḏā ṯū rakẖ▫ḏā har jī▫o ḏẖur ṯū rakẖ▫ḏā ā▫i▫ā. 
You always preserve the honor of Your devotees, O Dear Lord; You have protected them from the very beginning of time. 

ਪ੍ਰਹਿਲਾਦ  ਜਨ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਰਾਖਿ  ਲਏ  ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਹਰਣਾਖਸੁ  ਮਾਰਿ  ਪਚਾਇਆ  ॥ 
प्रहिलाद जन तुधु राखि लए हरि जीउ हरणाखसु मारि पचाइआ ॥ 
Par▫hilāḏ jan ṯuḏẖ rākẖ la▫e har jī▫o harṇākẖas mār pacẖā▫i▫ā. 
You protected Your servant Prahlaad, O Dear Lord, and annihilated Harnaakhash. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾ  ਨੋ  ਪਰਤੀਤਿ  ਹੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਭਰਮਿ  ਭੁਲਾਇਆ  ॥੧॥ 
गुरमुखा नो परतीति है हरि जीउ मनमुख भरमि भुलाइआ ॥१॥ 
Gurmukẖā no parṯīṯ hai har jī▫o manmukẖ bẖaram bẖulā▫i▫ā. ||1|| 
The Gurmukhs place their faith in the Dear Lord, but the self-willed manmukhs are deluded by doubt. ||1|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਜੀ  ਏਹ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ॥ 
हरि जी एह तेरी वडिआई ॥ 
Har jī eh ṯerī vadi▫ā▫ī. 
O Dear Lord, this is Your Glory. 

ਭਗਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਪੈਜ  ਰਖੁ  ਤੂ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਭਗਤ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
भगता की पैज रखु तू सुआमी भगत तेरी सरणाई ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Bẖagṯā kī paij rakẖ ṯū su▫āmī bẖagaṯ ṯerī sarṇā▫ī. Rahā▫o. 
You preserve the honor of Your devotees, O Lord Master; Your devotees seek Your Sanctuary. ||Pause|| 

ਭਗਤਾ  ਨੋ  ਜਮੁ  ਜੋਹਿ  ਨ  ਸਾਕੈ  ਕਾਲੁ  ਨ  ਨੇੜੈ  ਜਾਈ  ॥ 
भगता नो जमु जोहि न साकै कालु न नेड़ै जाई ॥ 
Bẖagṯā no jam johi na sākai kāl na neṛai jā▫ī. 
The Messenger of Death cannot touch Your devotees; death cannot even approach them. 

ਕੇਵਲ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸਿਆ  ਨਾਮੇ  ਹੀ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਪਾਈ  ॥ 
केवल राम नामु मनि वसिआ नामे ही मुकति पाई ॥ 
Keval rām nām man vasi▫ā nāme hī mukaṯ pā▫ī. 
The Name of the Lord alone abides in their minds; through the Naam, the Name of the Lord, they find liberation. 

ਰਿਧਿ  ਸਿਧਿ  ਸਭ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਚਰਣੀ  ਲਾਗੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਕੈ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਸੁਭਾਈ  ॥੨॥ 
रिधि सिधि सभ भगता चरणी लागी गुर कै सहजि सुभाई ॥२॥ 
Riḏẖ siḏẖ sabẖ bẖagṯā cẖarṇī lāgī gur kai sahj subẖā▫ī. ||2|| 
Wealth and all the spiritual powers of the Siddhis fall at the feet of the Lord's devotees; they obtain peace and poise from the Guru. ||2|| 

ਮਨਮੁਖਾ  ਨੋ  ਪਰਤੀਤਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੀ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਲੋਭ  ਸੁਆਉ  ॥ 
मनमुखा नो परतीति न आवी अंतरि लोभ सुआउ ॥ 
Manmukẖā no parṯīṯ na āvī anṯar lobẖ su▫ā▫o. 
The self-willed manmukhs have no faith; they are filled with greed and self-interest. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਨ  ਭੇਦਿਓ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਨ  ਲਾਗਾ  ਭਾਉ  ॥ 
गुरमुखि हिरदै सबदु न भेदिओ हरि नामि न लागा भाउ ॥ 
Gurmukẖ hirḏai sabaḏ na beḏi▫o har nām na lāgā bẖā▫o. 
They are not Gurmukh - they do not understand the Word of the Shabad in their hearts; they do not love the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 

ਕੂੜ  ਕਪਟ  ਪਾਜੁ  ਲਹਿ  ਜਾਸੀ  ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਫੀਕਾ  ਅਲਾਉ  ॥੩॥ 
कूड़ कपट पाजु लहि जासी मनमुख फीका अलाउ ॥३॥ 
Kūṛ kapat pāj lėh jāsī manmukẖ fīkā alā▫o. ||3|| 
Their masks of falsehood and hypocrisy shall fall off; the self-willed manmukhs speak with insipid words. ||3|| 

ਭਗਤਾ  ਵਿਚਿ  ਆਪਿ  ਵਰਤਦਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਜੀ  ਭਗਤੀ  ਹੂ  ਤੂ  ਜਾਤਾ  ॥ 
भगता विचि आपि वरतदा प्रभ जी भगती हू तू जाता ॥ 
Bẖagṯā vicẖ āp varaṯḏā parabẖ jī bẖagṯī hū ṯū jāṯā. 
You are pervading through Your devotees, O Dear God; through Your devotees, You are known. 

ਮਾਇਆ  ਮੋਹ  ਸਭ  ਲੋਕ  ਹੈ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਤੂ  ਏਕੋ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਬਿਧਾਤਾ  ॥ 
माइआ मोह सभ लोक है तेरी तू एको पुरखु बिधाता ॥ 
Mā▫i▫ā moh sabẖ lok hai ṯerī ṯū eko purakẖ biḏẖāṯā. 
All the people are enticed by Maya; they are Yours, Lord - You alone are the Architect of Destiny. 

ਹਉਮੈ  ਮਾਰਿ  ਮਨਸਾ  ਮਨਹਿ  ਸਮਾਣੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਕੈ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਪਛਾਤਾ  ॥੪॥ 
हउमै मारि मनसा मनहि समाणी गुर कै सबदि पछाता ॥४॥ 
Ha▫umai mār mansā manėh samāṇī gur kai sabaḏ pacẖẖāṯā. ||4|| 
Overcoming my egotism and quieting the desires within my mind, I have come to realize the Word of the Guru's Shabad. ||4|| 

ਅਚਿੰਤ  ਕੰਮ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਤਿਨ  ਕੇ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ॥ 
अचिंत कम करहि प्रभ तिन के जिन हरि का नामु पिआरा ॥ 
Acẖinṯ kamm karahi parabẖ ṯin ke jin har kā nām pi▫ārā. 
God automatically does the work of those who love the Name of the Lord. 

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸਿਆ  ਸਭਿ  ਕਾਜ  ਸਵਾਰਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
गुर परसादि सदा मनि वसिआ सभि काज सवारणहारा ॥ 
Gur parsāḏ saḏā man vasi▫ā sabẖ kāj savāraṇhārā. 
By Guru's Grace, he ever dwells in their minds, and He resolves all their affairs. 

ਓਨਾ  ਕੀ  ਰੀਸ  ਕਰੇ  ਸੁ  ਵਿਗੁਚੈ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਹੈ  ਰਖਵਾਰਾ  ॥੫॥ 
ओना की रीस करे सु विगुचै जिन हरि प्रभु है रखवारा ॥५॥ 
Onā kī rīs kare so vigucẖai jin har parabẖ hai rakẖvārā. ||5|| 
Whoever challenges them is destroyed; they have the Lord God as their Savior. ||5|| 

ਬਿਨੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸੇਵੇ  ਕਿਨੈ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਮਨਮੁਖਿ  ਭਉਕਿ  ਮੁਏ  ਬਿਲਲਾਈ  ॥ 
बिनु सतिगुर सेवे किनै न पाइआ मनमुखि भउकि मुए बिललाई ॥ 
Bin saṯgur seve kinai na pā▫i▫ā manmukẖ bẖa▫uk mu▫e billā▫ī. 
Without serving the True Guru, no one finds the Lord; the self-willed manmukhs die crying out in pain. 

ਆਵਹਿ  ਜਾਵਹਿ  ਠਉਰ  ਨ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਦੁਖ  ਮਹਿ  ਦੁਖਿ  ਸਮਾਈ  ॥ 
आवहि जावहि ठउर न पावहि दुख महि दुखि समाई ॥ 
Āvahi jāvėh ṯẖa▫ur na pāvahi ḏukẖ mėh ḏukẖ samā▫ī. 
They come and go, and find no place of rest; in pain and suffering, they perish. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਸੁ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਪੀਵੈ  ਸਹਜੇ  ਸਾਚਿ  ਸਮਾਈ  ॥੬॥ 
गुरमुखि होवै सु अम्रितु पीवै सहजे साचि समाई ॥६॥ 
Gurmukẖ hovai so amriṯ pīvai sėhje sācẖ samā▫ī. ||6|| 
But one who becomes Gurmukh drinks in the Ambrosial Nectar, and is easily absorbed in the True Name. ||6|| 

ਬਿਨੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸੇਵੇ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਨ  ਛੋਡੈ  ਜੇ  ਅਨੇਕ  ਕਰਮ  ਕਰੈ  ਅਧਿਕਾਈ  ॥ 
बिनु सतिगुर सेवे जनमु न छोडै जे अनेक करम करै अधिकाई ॥ 
Bin saṯgur seve janam na cẖẖodai je anek karam karai aḏẖikā▫ī. 
Without serving the True Guru, one cannot escape reincarnation, even by performing numerous rituals. 

ਵੇਦ  ਪੜਹਿ  ਤੈ  ਵਾਦ  ਵਖਾਣਹਿ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਤਿ  ਗਵਾਈ  ॥ 
वेद पड़हि तै वाद वखाणहि बिनु हरि पति गवाई ॥ 
veḏ paṛėh ṯai vāḏ vakāṇėh bin har paṯ gavā▫ī. 
Those who read the Vedas, and argue and debate without the Lord, lose their honor. 

ਸਚਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਸਾਚੀ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਭਜਿ  ਛੂਟਹਿ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ॥੭॥ 
सचा सतिगुरु साची जिसु बाणी भजि छूटहि गुर सरणाई ॥७॥ 
Sacẖā saṯgur sācẖī jis baṇī bẖaj cẖẖūtėh gur sarṇā▫ī. ||7|| 
True is the True Guru, and True is the Word of His Bani; in the Guru's Sanctuary, one is saved. ||7|| 

ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸਿਆ  ਸੇ  ਦਰਿ  ਸਾਚੇ  ਦਰਿ  ਸਾਚੈ  ਸਚਿਆਰਾ  ॥ 
जिन हरि मनि वसिआ से दरि साचे दरि साचै सचिआरा ॥ 
Jin har man vasi▫ā se ḏar sācẖe ḏar sācẖai sacẖi▫ārā. 
Those whose minds are filled with the Lord are judged as true in the Court of the Lord; they are hailed as true in the True Court. 

ਓਨਾ  ਦੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਜੁਗਿ  ਜੁਗਿ  ਹੋਈ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਮੇਟਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
ओना दी सोभा जुगि जुगि होई कोइ न मेटणहारा ॥ 
Onā ḏī sobẖā jug jug ho▫ī ko▫e na metaṇhārā. 
Their praises echo throughout the ages, and no one can erase them. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਿਨ  ਕੈ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੈ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਾਖਿਆ  ਉਰਿ  ਧਾਰਾ  ॥੮॥੧॥ 
नानक तिन कै सद बलिहारै जिन हरि राखिआ उरि धारा ॥८॥१॥ 
Nānak ṯin kai saḏ balihārai jin har rākẖi▫ā ur ḏẖārā. ||8||1|| 
Nanak is forever a sacrifice to those who enshrine the Lord within their hearts. ||8||1||


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 23, 2009)

ਰਾਗੁ  ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਛੰਤ  ਘਰੁ  ੨ 
रागु आसा महला १ छंत घरु २ 
Rāg āsā mėhlā 1 cẖẖanṯ gẖar 2 
Raag Aasaa, First Mehl, Chhant, Second House: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਤੂੰ  ਸਭਨੀ  ਥਾਈ  ਜਿਥੈ  ਹਉ  ਜਾਈ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
तूं सभनी थाई जिथै हउ जाई साचा सिरजणहारु जीउ ॥ 
Ŧūŉ sabẖnī thā▫ī jithai ha▫o jā▫ī sācẖā sirjaṇhār jī▫o. 
You are everywhere, wherever I go, O True Creator Lord. 

ਸਭਨਾ  ਕਾ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਕਰਮ  ਬਿਧਾਤਾ  ਦੂਖ  ਬਿਸਾਰਣਹਾਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
सभना का दाता करम बिधाता दूख बिसारणहारु जीउ ॥ 
Sabẖnā kā ḏāṯā karam biḏẖāṯā ḏūkẖ bisāraṇhār jī▫o. 
You are the Giver of all, the Architect of Destiny, the Dispeller of distress. 

ਦੂਖ  ਬਿਸਾਰਣਹਾਰੁ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਕੀਤਾ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਹੋਵੈ  ॥ 
दूख बिसारणहारु सुआमी कीता जा का होवै ॥ 
Ḏūkẖ bisāraṇhār su▫āmī kīṯā jā kā hovai. 
The Lord Master is the Dispeller of distress; all that happens is by His doing. 

ਕੋਟ  ਕੋਟੰਤਰ  ਪਾਪਾ  ਕੇਰੇ  ਏਕ  ਘੜੀ  ਮਹਿ  ਖੋਵੈ  ॥ 
कोट कोटंतर पापा केरे एक घड़ी महि खोवै ॥ 
Kot kotanṯar pāpā kere ek gẖaṛī mėh kẖovai. 
Millions upon millions of sins, He destroys in an instant. 

ਹੰਸ  ਸਿ  ਹੰਸਾ  ਬਗ  ਸਿ  ਬਗਾ  ਘਟ  ਘਟ  ਕਰੇ  ਬੀਚਾਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
हंस सि हंसा बग सि बगा घट घट करे बीचारु जीउ ॥ 
Hans sė hansā bag sė bagā gẖat gẖat kare bīcẖār jī▫o. 
He calls a swan a swan, and a crane a crane; He contemplates each and every heart. 

ਤੂੰ  ਸਭਨੀ  ਥਾਈ  ਜਿਥੈ  ਹਉ  ਜਾਈ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥ 
तूं सभनी थाई जिथै हउ जाई साचा सिरजणहारु जीउ ॥१॥ 
Ŧūŉ sabẖnī thā▫ī jithai ha▫o jā▫ī sācẖā sirjaṇhār jī▫o. ||1|| 
You are everywhere, wherever I go, O True Creator Lord. ||1|| 

ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਇਕ  ਮਨਿ  ਧਿਆਇਆ  ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਤੇ  ਵਿਰਲੇ  ਸੰਸਾਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
जिन्ह इक मनि धिआइआ तिन्ह सुखु पाइआ ते विरले संसारि जीउ ॥ 
Jinĥ ik man ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā ṯinĥ sukẖ pā▫i▫ā ṯe virle sansār jī▫o. 
Those who meditate on Him single-mindedly obtain peace; how rare are they in this world. 

ਤਿਨ  ਜਮੁ  ਨੇੜਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਕਮਾਵੈ  ਕਬਹੁ  ਨ  ਆਵਹਿ  ਹਾਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
तिन जमु नेड़ि न आवै गुर सबदु कमावै कबहु न आवहि हारि जीउ ॥ 
Ŧin jam neṛ na āvai gur sabaḏ kamāvai kabahu na āvahi hār jī▫o. 
The Messenger of Death does not draw near those who live the Guru's Teachings; they never return defeated. 

ਤੇ  ਕਬਹੁ  ਨ  ਹਾਰਹਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਸਾਰਹਿ  ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਜਮੁ  ਨੇੜਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ॥ 
ते कबहु न हारहि हरि हरि गुण सारहि तिन्ह जमु नेड़ि न आवै ॥ 
Ŧe kabahu na hārėh har har guṇ sārėh ṯinĥ jam neṛ na āvai. 
Those who appreciate the Glorious Praises of the Lord, Har, Har, never suffer defeat; the Messenger of Death does not even approach them. 

ਜੰਮਣੁ  ਮਰਣੁ  ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ  ਕਾ  ਚੂਕਾ  ਜੋ  ਹਰਿ  ਲਾਗੇ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥ 
जमणु मरणु तिन्हा का चूका जो हरि लागे पावै ॥ 
Jamaṇ maraṇ ṯinĥā kā cẖūkā jo har lāge pāvai. 
Birth and death are ended for those who are attached to the feet of the Lord. 

ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਫਲੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਉਰ  ਧਾਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
गुरमति हरि रसु हरि फलु पाइआ हरि हरि नामु उर धारि जीउ ॥ 
Gurmaṯ har ras har fal pā▫i▫ā har har nām ur ḏẖār jī▫o. 
Through the Guru's Teachings, they obtain the sublime essence of the Lord, and the fruit of the Lord; they enshrine the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, in their hearts. 

ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਇਕ  ਮਨਿ  ਧਿਆਇਆ  ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਤੇ  ਵਿਰਲੇ  ਸੰਸਾਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥ 
जिन्ह इक मनि धिआइआ तिन्ह सुखु पाइआ ते विरले संसारि जीउ ॥२॥ 
Jinĥ ik man ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā ṯinĥ sukẖ pā▫i▫ā ṯe virle sansār jī▫o. ||2|| 
Those who meditate on Him single-mindedly obtain peace; how rare are they in this world. ||2|| 

ਜਿਨਿ  ਜਗਤੁ  ਉਪਾਇਆ  ਧੰਧੈ  ਲਾਇਆ  ਤਿਸੈ  ਵਿਟਹੁ  ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
जिनि जगतु उपाइआ धंधै लाइआ तिसै विटहु कुरबाणु जीउ ॥ 
Jin jagaṯ upā▫i▫ā ḏẖanḏẖai lā▫i▫ā ṯisai vitahu kurbāṇ jī▫o. 
He who created the world and assigned all to their tasks - unto Him I am a sacrifice. 

ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਸੇਵ  ਕਰੀਜੈ  ਲਾਹਾ  ਲੀਜੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਮਾਣੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
ता की सेव करीजै लाहा लीजै हरि दरगह पाईऐ माणु जीउ ॥ 
Ŧā kī sev karījai lāhā lījai har ḏargėh pā▫ī▫ai māṇ jī▫o. 
So serve Him, and gather profit, and you shall obtain honor in the Court of the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਮਾਨੁ  ਸੋਈ  ਜਨੁ  ਪਾਵੈ  ਜੋ  ਨਰੁ  ਏਕੁ  ਪਛਾਣੈ  ॥ 
हरि दरगह मानु सोई जनु पावै जो नरु एकु पछाणै ॥ 
Har ḏargėh mān so▫ī jan pāvai jo nar ek pacẖẖāṇai. 
That humble being, who recognizes the One Lord alone, obtains honor in the Court of the Lord. 

ਓਹੁ  ਨਵ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਪਾਵੈ  ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਧਿਆਵੈ  ਨਿਤ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਆਖਿ  ਵਖਾਣੈ  ॥ 
ओहु नव निधि पावै गुरमति हरि धिआवै नित हरि गुण आखि वखाणै ॥ 
Oh nav niḏẖ pāvai gurmaṯ har ḏẖi▫āvai niṯ har guṇ ākẖ vakẖāṇai. 
One who meditates on the Lord, through the Guru's Teachings, obtains the nine treasures; he chants and repeats continually the Glorious Praises of the Lord. 

ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਤਿਸੈ  ਕਾ  ਲੀਜੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਊਤਮੁ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਪਰਧਾਨੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
अहिनिसि नामु तिसै का लीजै हरि ऊतमु पुरखु परधानु जीउ ॥ 
Ahinis nām ṯisai kā lījai har ūṯam purakẖ parḏẖān jī▫o. 
Day and night, take the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the most sublime Primal Being. 

ਜਿਨਿ  ਜਗਤੁ  ਉਪਾਇਆ  ਧੰਧੈ  ਲਾਇਆ  ਹਉ  ਤਿਸੈ  ਵਿਟਹੁ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
जिनि जगतु उपाइआ धंधै लाइआ हउ तिसै विटहु कुरबानु जीउ ॥३॥ 
Jin jagaṯ upā▫i▫ā ḏẖanḏẖai lā▫i▫ā ha▫o ṯisai vitahu kurbān jī▫o. ||3|| 
The One who created the world and assigned all to their tasks - I am a sacrifice to Him. ||3|| 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਲੈਨਿ  ਸਿ  ਸੋਹਹਿ  ਤਿਨ  ਸੁਖ  ਫਲ  ਹੋਵਹਿ  ਮਾਨਹਿ  ਸੇ  ਜਿਣਿ  ਜਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
नामु लैनि सि सोहहि तिन सुख फल होवहि मानहि से जिणि जाहि जीउ ॥ 
Nām lain sė sohėh ṯin sukẖ fal hovėh mānėh se jiṇ jāhi jī▫o. 
Those who chant the Naam look beautiful; they obtain the fruit of peace. Those who believe in the Name win the game of life. 

ਤਿਨ  ਫਲ  ਤੋਟਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਜਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਜੇ  ਜੁਗ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਜਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
तिन फल तोटि न आवै जा तिसु भावै जे जुग केते जाहि जीउ ॥ 
Ŧin fal ṯot na āvai jā ṯis bẖāvai je jug keṯe jāhi jī▫o. 
Their blessings are not exhausted, if it pleases the Lord, even though numerous ages may pass. 

ਜੇ  ਜੁਗ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਜਾਹਿ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਤਿਨ  ਫਲ  ਤੋਟਿ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ॥ 
जे जुग केते जाहि सुआमी तिन फल तोटि न आवै ॥ 
Je jug keṯe jāhi su▫āmī ṯin fal ṯot na āvai. 
Even though numerous ages may pass, O Lord Master, their blessings are not exhausted. 

ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਜਰਾ  ਨ  ਮਰਣਾ  ਨਰਕਿ  ਨ  ਪਰਣਾ  ਜੋ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਵੈ  ॥ 
तिन्ह जरा न मरणा नरकि न परणा जो हरि नामु धिआवै ॥ 
Ŧinĥ jarā na marṇā narak na parṇā jo har nām ḏẖi▫āvai. 
They do not age, they do not die and fall into hell, if they meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਸਿ  ਸੂਕਹਿ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪੀੜ  ਨ  ਖਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
हरि हरि करहि सि सूकहि नाही नानक पीड़ न खाहि जीउ ॥ 
Har har karahi sė sūkėh nāhī Nānak pīṛ na kẖāhi jī▫o. 
Those who chant the Lord's Name, Har, Har, do not wither, O Nanak; they are not afflicted by pain. 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਲੈਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ  ਸਿ  ਸੋਹਹਿ  ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਸੁਖ  ਫਲ  ਹੋਵਹਿ  ਮਾਨਹਿ  ਸੇ  ਜਿਣਿ  ਜਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੧॥੪॥ 
नामु लैन्हि सि सोहहि तिन्ह सुख फल होवहि मानहि से जिणि जाहि जीउ ॥४॥१॥४॥ 
Nām lainiĥ sė sohėh ṯinĥ sukẖ fal hovėh mānėh se jiṇ jāhi jī▫o. ||4||1||4|| 
Those who chant the Naam look beautiful; they obtain the fruit of peace. Those who believe in the Name win the game of life. ||4||1||4||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Ang 201

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਭਾਹਿ  ਨ  ਜਲੈ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राते भाहि न जलै ॥ 
Har sang rāṯe bẖāhi na jalai. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, shall not be burned in the fire. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਨਹੀ  ਛਲੈ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राते माइआ नही छलै ॥ 
Har sang rāṯe mā▫i▫ā nahī cẖẖalai. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, shall not be enticed by Maya. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਨਹੀ  ਡੂਬੈ  ਜਲਾ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राते नही डूबै जला ॥ 
Har sang rāṯe nahī dūbai jalā. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, shall not be drowned in water. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਸੁਫਲ  ਫਲਾ  ॥੧॥ 
हरि संगि राते सुफल फला ॥१॥ 
Har sang rāṯe sufal falā. ||1|| 
One who is attuned to the Lord, is prosperous and fruitful. ||1|| 

ਸਭ  ਭੈ  ਮਿਟਹਿ  ਤੁਮਾਰੈ  ਨਾਇ  ॥ 
सभ भै मिटहि तुमारै नाइ ॥ 
Sabẖ bẖai mitėh ṯumārai nā▫e. 
All fear is eradicated by Your Name. 

ਭੇਟਤ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਇ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
भेटत संगि हरि हरि गुन गाइ ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Bẖetaṯ sang har har gun gā▫e. Rahā▫o. 
Joining the Sangat, the Holy Congregation, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, Har, Har. ||Pause|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਮਿਟੈ  ਸਭ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राते मिटै सभ चिंता ॥ 
Har sang rāṯe mitai sabẖ cẖinṯā. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, is free of all anxieties. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਸੋ  ਰਚੈ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਾਧ  ਕਾ  ਮੰਤਾ  ॥ 
हरि सिउ सो रचै जिसु साध का मंता ॥ 
Har si▫o so racẖai jis sāḏẖ kā mannṯā. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, is blessed with the Mantra of the Holy. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਜਮ  ਕੀ  ਨਹੀ  ਤ੍ਰਾਸ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राते जम की नही त्रास ॥ 
Har sang rāṯe jam kī nahī ṯarās. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, is not haunted by the fear of death. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਆਸ  ॥੨॥ 
हरि संगि राते पूरन आस ॥२॥ 
Har sang rāṯe pūran ās. ||2|| 
One who is attuned to the Lord, sees all his hopes fulfilled. ||2|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਦੂਖੁ  ਨ  ਲਾਗੈ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राते दूखु न लागै ॥ 
Har sang rāṯe ḏūkẖ na lāgai. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, does not suffer in pain. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤਾ  ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਜਾਗੈ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राता अनदिनु जागै ॥ 
Har sang rāṯā an▫ḏin jāgai. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, remains awake and aware, night and day. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤਾ  ਸਹਜ  ਘਰਿ  ਵਸੈ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राता सहज घरि वसै ॥ 
Har sang rāṯā sahj gẖar vasai. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, dwells in the home of intuitive peace. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਭ੍ਰਮੁ  ਭਉ  ਨਸੈ  ॥੩॥ 
हरि संगि राते भ्रमु भउ नसै ॥३॥ 
Har sang rāṯe bẖaram bẖa▫o nasai. ||3|| 
One who is attuned to the Lord, sees his doubts and fears run away. ||3|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਮਤਿ  ਊਤਮ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राते मति ऊतम होइ ॥ 
Har sang rāṯe maṯ ūṯam ho▫e. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, has the most sublime and exalted intellect. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਾਤੇ  ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਸੋਇ  ॥ 
हरि संगि राते निरमल सोइ ॥ 
Har sang rāṯe nirmal so▫e. 
One who is attuned to the Lord, has a pure and spotless reputation. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਬਲਿ  ਜਾਈ  ॥ 
कहु नानक तिन कउ बलि जाई ॥ 
Kaho Nānak ṯin ka▫o bal jā▫ī. 
Says Nanak, I am a sacrifice to those, 

ਜਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਬਿਸਰਤ  ਨਾਹੀ  ॥੪॥੧੦੯॥ 
जिन कउ प्रभु मेरा बिसरत नाही ॥४॥१०९॥ 
Jin ka▫o parabẖ merā bisraṯ nāhī. ||4||109|| 
who do not forget my God. ||4||109||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Ang 202

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਕੋਟਿ  ਮਜਨ  ਕੀਨੋ  ਇਸਨਾਨ  ॥ 
कोटि मजन कीनो इसनान ॥ 
Kot majan kīno isnān. 
The merits of taking millions of ceremonial cleansing baths, 

ਲਾਖ  ਅਰਬ  ਖਰਬ  ਦੀਨੋ  ਦਾਨੁ  ॥ 
लाख अरब खरब दीनो दानु ॥ 
Lākẖ arab kẖarab ḏīno ḏān. 
the giving of hundreds of thousands, billions and trillions in charity - 

ਜਾ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸਿਓ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥੧॥ 
जा मनि वसिओ हरि को नामु ॥१॥ 
Jā man vasi▫o har ko nām. ||1|| 
these are obtained by those whose minds are filled with the Name of the Lord. ||1|| 

ਸਗਲ  ਪਵਿਤ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਇ  ਗੁਪਾਲ  ॥ 
सगल पवित गुन गाइ गुपाल ॥ 
Sagal paviṯ gun gā▫e gupāl. 
Those who sing the Glories of the Lord of the World are totally pure. 

ਪਾਪ  ਮਿਟਹਿ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਸਰਨਿ  ਦਇਆਲ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
पाप मिटहि साधू सरनि दइआल ॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Pāp mitėh sāḏẖū saran ḏa▫i▫āl. Rahā▫o. 
Their sins are erased, in the Sanctuary of the Kind and Holy Saints. ||Pause|| 

ਬਹੁਤੁ  ਉਰਧ  ਤਪ  ਸਾਧਨ  ਸਾਧੇ  ॥ 
बहुतु उरध तप साधन साधे ॥ 
Bahuṯ uraḏẖ ṯap sāḏẖan sāḏẖe. 
The merits of performing all sorts of austere acts of penance and self-discipline, 

ਅਨਿਕ  ਲਾਭ  ਮਨੋਰਥ  ਲਾਧੇ  ॥ 
अनिक लाभ मनोरथ लाधे ॥ 
Anik lābẖ manorath lāḏẖe. 
earning huge profits and seeing one's desires fulfilled - 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮ  ਰਸਨ  ਆਰਾਧੇ  ॥੨॥ 
हरि हरि नाम रसन आराधे ॥२॥ 
Har har nām rasan ārāḏẖe. ||2|| 
these are obtained by chanting the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, with the tongue. ||2|| 

ਸਿੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ  ਸਾਸਤ  ਬੇਦ  ਬਖਾਨੇ  ॥ 
सिम्रिति सासत बेद बखाने ॥ 
Simriṯ sāsaṯ beḏ bakẖāne. 
The merits of reciting the Simritees, the Shaastras and the Vedas, 

ਜੋਗ  ਗਿਆਨ  ਸਿਧ  ਸੁਖ  ਜਾਨੇ  ॥ 
जोग गिआन सिध सुख जाने ॥ 
Jog gi▫ān siḏẖ sukẖ jāne. 
knowledge of the science of Yoga, spiritual wisdom and the pleasure of miraculous spiritual powers - 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਤ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਿਉ  ਮਨ  ਮਾਨੇ  ॥੩॥ 
नामु जपत प्रभ सिउ मन माने ॥३॥ 
Nām japaṯ parabẖ si▫o man māne. ||3|| 
these come by surrendering the mind and meditating on the Name of God. ||3|| 

ਅਗਾਧਿ  ਬੋਧਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਪਾਰੇ  ॥ 
अगाधि बोधि हरि अगम अपारे ॥ 
Agāḏẖ boḏẖ har agam apāre. 
The wisdom of the Inaccessible and Infinite Lord is incomprehensible. 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਤ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਰਿਦੇ  ਬੀਚਾਰੇ  ॥ 
नामु जपत नामु रिदे बीचारे ॥ 
Nām japaṯ nām riḏe bīcẖāre. 
Meditating on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and contemplating the Naam within our hearts, 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਉ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਧਾਰੇ  ॥੪॥੧੧੧॥ 
नानक कउ प्रभ किरपा धारे ॥४॥१११॥ 
Nānak ka▫o parabẖ kirpā ḏẖāre. ||4||111|| 
O Nanak, God has showered His Mercy upon us. ||4||111||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Ang 201

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਥਿਰੁ  ਘਰਿ  ਬੈਸਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਨ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ॥ 
थिरु घरि बैसहु हरि जन पिआरे ॥ 
Thir gẖar baishu har jan pi▫āre. 
Remain steady in the home of your own self, O beloved servant of the Lord. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਤੁਮਰੇ  ਕਾਜ  ਸਵਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सतिगुरि तुमरे काज सवारे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Saṯgur ṯumre kāj savāre. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
The True Guru shall resolve all your affairs. ||1||Pause|| 

ਦੁਸਟ  ਦੂਤ  ਪਰਮੇਸਰਿ  ਮਾਰੇ  ॥ 
दुसट दूत परमेसरि मारे ॥ 
Ḏusat ḏūṯ parmesar māre. 
The Transcendent Lord has struck down the wicked and the evil. 

ਜਨ  ਕੀ  ਪੈਜ  ਰਖੀ  ਕਰਤਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥ 
जन की पैज रखी करतारे ॥१॥ 
Jan kī paij rakẖī karṯāre. ||1|| 
The Creator has preserved the honor of His servant. ||1|| 

ਬਾਦਿਸਾਹ  ਸਾਹ  ਸਭ  ਵਸਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਦੀਨੇ  ॥ 
बादिसाह साह सभ वसि करि दीने ॥ 
Bāḏisāh sāh sabẖ vas kar ḏīne. 
The kings and emperors are all under his power; 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਨਾਮ  ਮਹਾ  ਰਸ  ਪੀਨੇ  ॥੨॥ 
अम्रित नाम महा रस पीने ॥२॥ 
Amriṯ nām mahā ras pīne. ||2|| 
he drinks deeply of the most sublime essence of the Ambrosial Naam. ||2|| 

ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਹੋਇ  ਭਜਹੁ  ਭਗਵਾਨ  ॥ 
निरभउ होइ भजहु भगवान ॥ 
Nirbẖa▫o ho▫e bẖajahu bẖagvān. 
Meditate fearlessly on the Lord God. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਕੀਨੋ  ਦਾਨੁ  ॥੩॥ 
साधसंगति मिलि कीनो दानु ॥३॥ 
Sāḏẖsangaṯ mil kīno ḏān. ||3|| 
Joining the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, this gift is given. ||3|| 

ਸਰਣਿ  ਪਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ  ॥ 
सरणि परे प्रभ अंतरजामी ॥ 
Saraṇ pare parabẖ anṯarjāmī. 
Nanak has entered the Sanctuary of God, the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts; 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਓਟ  ਪਕਰੀ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ॥੪॥੧੦੮॥ 
नानक ओट पकरी प्रभ सुआमी ॥४॥१०८॥ 
Nānak ot pakrī parabẖ su▫āmī. ||4||108|| 
he grasps the Support of God, his Lord and Master. ||4||108||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Ang 181

ਗਉੜੀ  ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी गुआरेरी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī gu▫ārerī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਖਾ  ਤੂੰਹੀ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮੀਤੁ  ॥ 
तूं मेरा सखा तूंही मेरा मीतु ॥ 
Ŧūŉ merā sakẖā ṯūŉhī merā mīṯ. 
You are my Companion; You are my Best Friend. 

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ  ਤੁਮ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਹੀਤੁ  ॥ 
तूं मेरा प्रीतमु तुम संगि हीतु ॥ 
Ŧūŉ merā parīṯam ṯum sang hīṯ. 
You are my Beloved; I am in love with You. 

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਪਤਿ  ਤੂਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਗਹਣਾ  ॥ 
तूं मेरी पति तूहै मेरा गहणा ॥ 
Ŧūŉ merī paṯ ṯūhai merā gahṇā. 
You are my honor; You are my decoration. 

ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਨਿਮਖੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ਰਹਣਾ  ॥੧॥ 
तुझ बिनु निमखु न जाई रहणा ॥१॥ 
Ŧujẖ bin nimakẖ na jā▫ī rahṇā. ||1|| 
Without You, I cannot survive, even for an instant. ||1|| 

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਲਾਲਨ  ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ॥ 
तूं मेरे लालन तूं मेरे प्रान ॥ 
Ŧūŉ mere lālan ṯūŉ mere parān. 
You are my Intimate Beloved, You are my breath of life. 

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਖਾਨ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
तूं मेरे साहिब तूं मेरे खान ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ŧūŉ mere sāhib ṯūŉ mere kẖān. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
You are my Lord and Master; You are my Leader. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਿਉ  ਤੁਮ  ਰਾਖਹੁ  ਤਿਵ  ਹੀ  ਰਹਨਾ  ॥ 
जिउ तुम राखहु तिव ही रहना ॥ 
Ji▫o ṯum rākẖo ṯiv hī rahnā. 
As You keep me, so do I survive. 

ਜੋ  ਤੁਮ  ਕਹਹੁ  ਸੋਈ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਕਰਨਾ  ॥ 
जो तुम कहहु सोई मोहि करना ॥ 
Jo ṯum kahhu so▫ī mohi karnā. 
Whatever You say, that is what I do. 

ਜਹ  ਪੇਖਉ  ਤਹਾ  ਤੁਮ  ਬਸਨਾ  ॥ 
जह पेखउ तहा तुम बसना ॥ 
Jah pekẖa▫o ṯahā ṯum basnā. 
Wherever I look, there I see You dwelling. 

ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਉ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਰਸਨਾ  ॥੨॥ 
निरभउ नामु जपउ तेरा रसना ॥२॥ 
Nirbẖa▫o nām japa▫o ṯerā rasnā. ||2|| 
O my Fearless Lord, with my tongue, I chant Your Name. ||2|| 

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਨਵ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਤੂੰ  ਭੰਡਾਰੁ  ॥ 
तूं मेरी नव निधि तूं भंडारु ॥ 
Ŧūŉ merī nav niḏẖ ṯūŉ bẖandār. 
You are my nine treasures, You are my storehouse. 

ਰੰਗ  ਰਸਾ  ਤੂੰ  ਮਨਹਿ  ਅਧਾਰੁ  ॥ 
रंग रसा तूं मनहि अधारु ॥ 
Rang rasā ṯūŉ manėh aḏẖār. 
I am imbued with Your Love; You are the Support of my mind. 

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਤੁਮ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਰਚੀਆ  ॥ 
तूं मेरी सोभा तुम संगि रचीआ ॥ 
Ŧūŉ merī sobẖā ṯum sang racẖī▫ā. 
You are my Glory; I am blended with You. 

ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਓਟ  ਤੂੰ  ਹੈ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਤਕੀਆ  ॥੩॥ 
तूं मेरी ओट तूं है मेरा तकीआ ॥३॥ 
Ŧūŉ merī ot ṯūŉ hai merā ṯakī▫ā. ||3|| 
You are my Shelter; You are my Anchoring Support. ||3|| 

ਮਨ  ਤਨ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਤੁਹੀ  ਧਿਆਇਆ  ॥ 
मन तन अंतरि तुही धिआइआ ॥ 
Man ṯan anṯar ṯuhī ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā. 
Deep within my mind and body, I meditate on You. 

ਮਰਮੁ  ਤੁਮਾਰਾ  ਗੁਰ  ਤੇ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥ 
मरमु तुमारा गुर ते पाइआ ॥ 
Maram ṯumārā gur ṯe pā▫i▫ā. 
I have obtained Your secret from the Guru. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਤੇ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਿਆ  ਇਕੁ  ਏਕੈ  ॥ 
सतिगुर ते द्रिड़िआ इकु एकै ॥ 
Saṯgur ṯe ḏariṛi▫ā ik ekai. 
Through the True Guru, the One and only Lord was implanted within me; 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਟੇਕੈ  ॥੪॥੧੮॥੮੭॥ 
नानक दास हरि हरि हरि टेकै ॥४॥१८॥८७॥ 
Nānak ḏās har har har tekai. ||4||18||87|| 
servant Nanak has taken to the Support of the Lord, Har, Har, Har. ||4||18||87||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Ang 210

ਰਾਗੁ  ਗਉੜੀ  ਪੂਰਬੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫ 
रागु गउड़ी पूरबी महला ५ 
Rāg ga▫oṛī pūrbī mėhlā 5 
Raag Gauree Poorbee, Fifth Mehl: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਬਹੂ  ਨ  ਮਨਹੁ  ਬਿਸਾਰੇ  ॥ 
हरि हरि कबहू न मनहु बिसारे ॥ 
Har har kabhū na manhu bisāre. 
Never forget the Lord, Har, Har, from your mind. 

ਈਹਾ  ਊਹਾ  ਸਰਬ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ  ਸਗਲ  ਘਟਾ  ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
ईहा ऊहा सरब सुखदाता सगल घटा प्रतिपारे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Īhā ūhā sarab sukẖ▫ḏāṯa sagal gẖatā parṯipāre. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Here and hereafter, He is the Giver of all peace. He is the Cherisher of all hearts. ||1||Pause|| 

ਮਹਾ  ਕਸਟ  ਕਾਟੈ  ਖਿਨ  ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਰਸਨਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਚਿਤਾਰੇ  ॥ 
महा कसट काटै खिन भीतरि रसना नामु चितारे ॥ 
Mahā kasat kātai kẖin bẖīṯar rasnā nām cẖiṯāre. 
He removes the most terrible pains in an instant, if the tongue repeats His Name. 

ਸੀਤਲ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਸੂਖ  ਹਰਿ  ਸਰਣੀ  ਜਲਤੀ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਨਿਵਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥ 
सीतल सांति सूख हरि सरणी जलती अगनि निवारे ॥१॥ 
Sīṯal sāŉṯ sūkẖ har sarṇī jalṯī agan nivāre. ||1|| 
In the Lord's Sanctuary there is soothing coolness, peace and tranquility. He has extinguished the burning fire. ||1|| 

ਗਰਭ  ਕੁੰਡ  ਨਰਕ  ਤੇ  ਰਾਖੈ  ਭਵਜਲੁ  ਪਾਰਿ  ਉਤਾਰੇ  ॥ 
गरभ कुंड नरक ते राखै भवजलु पारि उतारे ॥ 
Garabẖ kund narak ṯe rākẖai bẖavjal pār uṯāre. 
He saves us from the hellish pit of the womb, and carries us across the terrifying world-ocean. 

ਚਰਨ  ਕਮਲ  ਆਰਾਧਤ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਜਮ  ਕੀ  ਤ੍ਰਾਸ  ਬਿਦਾਰੇ  ॥੨॥ 
चरन कमल आराधत मन महि जम की त्रास बिदारे ॥२॥ 
Cẖaran kamal ārāḏẖaṯ man mėh jam kī ṯarās biḏāre. ||2|| 
Adoring His Lotus Feet in the mind, the fear of death is banished. ||2|| 

ਪੂਰਨ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰ  ਊਚਾ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਪਾਰੇ  ॥ 
पूरन पारब्रहम परमेसुर ऊचा अगम अपारे ॥ 
Pūran pārbarahm parmesur ūcẖā agam apāre. 
He is the Perfect, Supreme Lord God, the Transcendent Lord, lofty, unfathomable and infinite. 

ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਤ  ਧਿਆਵਤ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਜੂਏ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਨ  ਹਾਰੇ  ॥੩॥ 
गुण गावत धिआवत सुख सागर जूए जनमु न हारे ॥३॥ 
Guṇ gāvaṯ ḏẖi▫āvaṯ sukẖ sāgar jū▫e janam na hāre. ||3|| 
Singing His Glorious Praises, and meditating on the Ocean of peace, one's life is not lost in the gamble. ||3|| 

ਕਾਮਿ  ਕ੍ਰੋਧਿ  ਲੋਭਿ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਲੀਨੋ  ਨਿਰਗੁਣ  ਕੇ  ਦਾਤਾਰੇ  ॥ 
कामि क्रोधि लोभि मोहि मनु लीनो निरगुण के दातारे ॥ 
Kām kroḏẖ lobẖ mohi man līno nirguṇ ke ḏāṯāre. 
My mind is engrossed in sexual desire, anger, greed and attachment, O Giver to the unworthy. 

ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਅਪੁਨੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਦੀਜੈ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੇ  ॥੪॥੧॥੧੩੮॥ 
करि किरपा अपुनो नामु दीजै नानक सद बलिहारे ॥४॥१॥१३८॥ 
Kar kirpā apuno nām ḏījai Nānak saḏ balihāre. ||4||1||138|| 
Please grant Your Grace, and bless me with Your Name; Nanak is forever a sacrifice to You. ||4||1||138||


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 24, 2009)

YouTube - Dukh Bhanjani Sahib


----------

